# Octo-Bumps!



## im_mi

Hi girls!

soooo i am due on october 4th and am looking for a bump buddy! i was going to post this in 1st tri but to be honest i kind of wanted to be bump buds with someone who understands the specific challenges and worries of someone who is pregnant after losses. that way we can support each other through the really hairy moments and know that the other understands :)

Anyone? :)


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya, I'm up for it I reckon I'm due on 5th oct. Feel really positive at the mo about this pregnancy - it feels so different to the last so I'm taking that as a good sign!


----------



## im_mi

excellent! :D I feel really positive about this one, too, i reckon its mothers instinct ;) is this your first baby?


----------



## babytots

Hi sweetie I'm due 2nd Oct and could do with a bump buddy who understands what I am going through :D Congrats on your pregnancy and to you too starsunshine. x


----------



## im_mi

Congrats to you, too, babytots :)

I shall add you girls into my sig then! :flower:


----------



## babytots

:D i'll put you in mine once i have eaten can't believe I am pg again it feels so surreal! x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I think I'm due on the 4th aswel but not 100% as never had AF after last M/C. I hope you all have a happy and healthy 8 months, would be nice to share our journeys.xx


----------



## babytots

Hi sweetie I hope you do too!!! Are you going to be getting an early scan? I know with my 4th pregnancy I was scanned as I had fallen straight after my 1st m/c and needed to see how far along I was. 

Good luck and I hope come Oct we all are holding babies in our arms. p.s Maybe we should start a bump buddies thread in the relevent section :D x


----------



## laurietate25

Hi there i would love to be a bump buddy, i am due 11th october and i had a mc in sep 09 so i have caught 3 months after. I kno exactly how it feel as i am very nervous in certain ways about things. But again like you all i feel somehow positive bout this one because i have had such a sicky start already and very good test lines and i aint even due on till 2moro so it shows to me my hormones are high already. Hope this is it for us girls and these little beans stay!!! xx


----------



## im_mi

ooh yeah we should definitely start a thread!i'm really rubbish at thinking of names for those things though :blush: once someone has started one, link me and ill come post :D

congrats laurietate! its so scary when you are that early on, well done you for staying positive hun! feeling sick is such a great sign :D

hi sassy! Congrats to you, too. You should definitely ask for a scan to date the pregnancy! do you have a rough idea of when you ovulated?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi Girls, when I spoke to the EPU on Friday they said count the day the I M/C as LMP, so I'm 5 weeks, although I think I ovulated late, I have my first blood test tomorrow and will be scanned at 7 weeks, my doctor is very supportive and has offered scan straight away but I't rather leave it a few weeks and see what happens.xx


----------



## babytots

I'll try and come up for a name and get back to you sweetie. How are we all doing today? 

Sassy I have seen your other post hope you are ok try not to worry too much it could just be that your urine wasn't diluted enough or something. Are you going to go for your blood test still? 

I am feeling worried I hate this waiting just want to get to 6 weeks be scanned and know baby is ok as i just can't shake off the feeling something is wrong. I see my doctor tomorrow and hopefully can request hcg blood tests and then Wed am booked in for a normal blood test to confirm the pregnancy.

Argh I wish time would pass quickly! x


----------



## babytots

laurietate25 said:


> Hi there i would love to be a bump buddy, i am due 11th october and i had a mc in sep 09 so i have caught 3 months after. I kno exactly how it feel as i am very nervous in certain ways about things. But again like you all i feel somehow positive bout this one because i have had such a sicky start already and very good test lines and i aint even due on till 2moro so it shows to me my hormones are high already. Hope this is it for us girls and these little beans stay!!! xx

Hi sweetie welcome!! Hope that we are all in this for the long haul! i am so nervous but like you am trying so hard to feel positive this time round. x


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya, yes this is my first & I got pregnant straight after my mc so had no AF! Feel really blessed that it was all so quick!


----------



## im_mi

Just dropping in to send you girls lots of :heart: and sticky dust! how are we all feeling today? Sassy i am so sorry for what is going on with you right now hon :( anything more to report?

Got extreme heartburn this morning and feeling very hormonal. its hard being pregnant with a toddler to look after as well but im determined to take every single symptom with a smile, i feel so lucky to be pregnant again :) still waiting on a call about my early scan.... hurry up! i want to meet my flump!


----------



## Jolene

Hi :flower: Can I be your bump bubby too? I am due the same day, 4 Oct. I had a mmc in Nov '09 and feel so blessed to be pregnant again. 

Congrats on your BFP hun :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

ooh yeah that would be fab! Ill add you in my sig :) how are you feeling? much sickness or anything yet? I get the odd moment of nausea but at the moment its mainly exhaustion and heartburn.


----------



## Jolene

Thanks hun, No symptoms whatsoever, grrr. I just went for another progesterone test so should get that back tomorrow. Doc says he just wants to monitor that after the last mc. Have you had any blood tests? In my last pregnancies morning sickness always started at 6 weeks so I'll see what happens next Monday, lol. Will keep you in my prayers that it's all smooth sailing from here...


----------



## im_mi

Thanks :) Nah i havent had any blood tests yet, but when i saw my doctor last week she referred me to the midwifery team and requested that i be referred for an early scan at the EPU. I havent heard anything yet, if i havent heard by the time i am 6 weeks i will give them a call. I know a lot of them fairly well from the voluntary work i do for the Breastfeeding Support Group in our town so i feel OK about calling them.

Ooh, good luck for your progesterone results! i didnt realise that was something they could monitor as well as HCG? what will the progesterone levels tell them? Are they meant to get higher or stay the same?


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Everyone! First of all Congratulations! I had a mc on 12/7 and my LMP was 1/6. My EDD is 10/10 and I could really use some support along the way. Hubby was hit hard after the MC and continues to remain stale until we are positive everythings ok. I mc at 6 weeks so I will feel a little relief once we see or hear a heartbeat. I have 5 children with my first husband and this will be "Our" first together. One son, 14 and Four daughters, 13, 11, 10 & 9. 

Here's to a H & H 9 months!!


----------



## babytots

Welcome to Jolene and Wantabelly and congratulations on your pregnancies. Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months to you both!

How is everyone feeling? Ms kicked in for today am am really happy about it. Not happy that df cooked bacon and now our kitchen stinks of it makes me gag everytime I walk through to go to the toilet. Downside is he works for a place that packages meat products and so hes got lots of bacon from there and will be cooking it alot :sick: 

Saw my doctor yesterday she was shocked when I told her as she was expecting me to talk about going on the pill to sort my cycles out lol. She was over the moon for me though and couldnt stop grinning which was nice shes the only doctor there who has showed compassion to me so going to make sure all my appointments during this pg are with her. 

Can't book my scan til Friday and am hoping they can fit me in quickly! The epu have a stupid policy where you can't book a scan in advance and you have to wait til you are 6 weeks. As I will be 6 weeks Saturday epu will be closed so want to phone Friday rather then wait til the Monday. x


----------



## im_mi

i already said in your other thread but im so happy that you are feeling so ill :happydance: :haha: 

so epu wont book you until you are 6 weeks? i was wondering why i havent heard anything about my scan. the doc didnt even say who's care i would be under (EPU or midwife) so im a little lost.

How is everyone else doing today? I am feeling very anxious. up until this point ive felt very positive but today and yesterday i have been panicking. Not feeling half as tired as i was two days ago and i know that symptoms are supposed to wax and wane like that but im so worried :( i wish i knew what was going on in there.


----------



## Jolene

Hey hun, my pregnancy turned out to be a chemical so I just popped in to say goodbye and wishing you and all the other ladies all the best for the rest of your pregancies.


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies..........
I went to see my Dr. today and they drew blood for a beta. They will call me tomorrow with the results and draw again on Thursday. I'm VERY nervous as I have no symptoms except for dull headaches. I keep waking up at 2 am and have trouble getting back to sleep, is this normal?? No nausea and my boobs are only slightly sore every other day or so. I'm so Happy your getting sick Babytots!! Thats sounds so funny when you read it back but you know what I mean. I will check back in with my beta results tomorrow


----------



## im_mi

Oh no, Jolene!!!! :( :( :( so gutted for you honey. are you going straight back to TTC or are you taking a break? here if you ever need to talk xxxxxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Can I join you girls in this thread, am due 11 Oct and would love some girlies to share my journey with. I got my BFP on Fri so still early days but the tests are getting darker so there's some reassurance. However, my symptoms are coming and going and feel slightly dilluted so I am quite anxious but I realise its still v. early days. Congrats to you all on your pregnancies, sending you all lots of sticky :dust: 

Sorry to hear you had a chemical Jolene, hope you'll be back here soon. 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Oh no Jolene. I hope you get through this quickly. Thinking of you xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Has anyone else had a beta drawn? I just got the results from the one they drew yesterday and she said it was 268, is this good, bad, or what? They will draw another tomorrow and compare the two..... I never had to go through this before ( the beta levels ect..)


----------



## starsunshine

Just googled beta levels & it looks like it's another name for HCG levels. 268 would fall into 4 weeks somewhere or so it seems. Does this sound right for you?


----------



## WantaBelly

starsunshine said:


> Just googled beta levels & it looks like it's another name for HCG levels. 268 would fall into 4 weeks somewhere or so it seems. Does this sound right for you?

My LMP was Jan 6th and I used to have 28 day cycles before my mc. If we went by that then yesterday would have been exactly 4 weeks so yep! Right on. Now I'm crossing my fingers for the doubling everyone has been telling me about.........

Thanks A BUNCH!!


----------



## ALH28

Hello ladies, 

So, here I am again, got my BFP yesterday :happydance: after having a MC on New Years Eve (of all days!):cry: 

Am a little apprehensive (although I'm a midwife we don't really deal with women much before 22 weeks!) and I haven't told anyone yet as was only 6 weeks last time. 

I have no idea really how far I am as haven't had AF since the MC (silly not to wait I know!):dohh:

Clearblue tells me I'm 2-3 weeks, so I'm guessing I am 4-5 weeks by what should have been LMP. But reading your older posts, if I count days 1 as MC day, then maybe I'm 5 weeks today?? 

I hope this one and all of yours stick:dust::dust::dust::hug: 
If it does then I would love an October Bump Buddy! 

Amy X


----------



## starsunshine

Hi Amy, congrats on your BFP. I really hope your's sticks too! I don't really know when we date our pregnancies - I did the same as you. Just have to wait for a sca i guess! xx


----------



## ALH28

Hi Starshine, When are you being scanned? Was thinking of contacting EPU or my GP to get a scan maybe around 7 weeks?? X


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats on your BFP Amy. Good luck with your scans girls, i'm also going to try and get one for around the 7 week point as would worry that I won't see much earlier on which would stress me out even if everything was ok.

Enjoy your weekends. 

xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations, its good to see some more bfps. Ok so the results were beta tuesday 268 beta thursday 669..... Guess its doubling ok as my dr said it should double every 48-72 hours and they seem to be doubling every 36. Still no symptoms. They reminded me its very early on. How's everyone else doing? Anyone get any symptoms yet?


----------



## BeanieBaby

Your levels sound great congrats WantaBelly! Still not many symptoms my end. Am getting up in the night to go for a wee but only really once every couple of nights at the mo. Feel slightly nauseous when I get hungry think its my body's way of reitterating its time to eat but again nothing to write home about! Getting the odd twinge in my boobs but nothing consistent and feeling slightly more bloated in the evenings. Falling asleep at times on the sofa but still managing to stay up til midnight at least so don't think that's really hit me yet either. Fingers crossed we start feeling some more soon as even though we'll feel rubbish am sure we'll all be more reassured everything's heading in the right direction! 

Hope you all enjoy your weekends. 

xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Hello :hi:

I am just dipping my toe in nervously!! Got my bfp on Friday. I am 4 weeks today. Am very nervous and not sure what I shud do next. Ie wen to go see doc, and if it's ok to ask for early scans etc.

Gona do a digi test tomo as bfp was quite faint but my boobs are proper hurting today so that's good.

Just wondering if I can join you ladies on this journey?


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats on your BFP wanabamummy, that's fabulous news! Of course you can join us. Don't worry about your lines being faint, I got my BFP last Fri and had a v. faint line but got a 1-2 wks on a digi. I have done an internet cheapie test every day this week and the line has been getting pregressively darker and was as dark as the control line today so am gonna relax for a couple of days, before I do my last digi in the hope its gone up in wks. Sending you tonnes of sticky baby :dust: 

xxx


----------



## laurietate25

BeanieBaby said:


> Can I join you girls in this thread, am due 11 Oct and would love some girlies to share my journey with. I got my BFP on Fri so still early days but the tests are getting darker so there's some reassurance. However, my symptoms are coming and going and feel slightly dilluted so I am quite anxious but I realise its still v. early days. Congrats to you all on your pregnancies, sending you all lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a chemical Jolene, hope you'll be back here soon.
> 
> xxx

well i aint been on this thread for a while but wanted to say congrats and its great we a due the same day so ill def be bump buddies!!
Isnt it an amazing journey and wxperience and i am so excited just cant wait! tho still a little nervous cos of the last mc. xx


----------



## laurietate25

Hello girlies... congratulations to ya all... ye lets try and make a thread where we can all pop in and see each other that would be great... let me kno cos i too aint very good at these things. 
Sorry to hear bout that jolene... all the best for the future with ttc.
Heres to a happy 9 months girls. tho i never seem to make it past 7-8 months xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

laurietate25 said:


> BeanieBaby said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you girls in this thread, am due 11 Oct and would love some girlies to share my journey with. I got my BFP on Fri so still early days but the tests are getting darker so there's some reassurance. However, my symptoms are coming and going and feel slightly dilluted so I am quite anxious but I realise its still v. early days. Congrats to you all on your pregnancies, sending you all lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a chemical Jolene, hope you'll be back here soon.
> 
> xxx
> 
> well i aint been on this thread for a while but wanted to say congrats and its great we a due the same day so ill def be bump buddies!!
> Isnt it an amazing journey and wxperience and i am so excited just cant wait! tho still a little nervous cos of the last mc. xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, congrats again and thanks for your message on my page. I will add you to my sig, so nice we're due the same day. :happydance:


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies been awol lately just not had chance to get on hope everyone is well. Hello to those with their bfps!

Jolene so sorry for your loss sweetie. Thinking of you hunni.

Well had a right palaver with the hospital Friday. Rang to book my scan and got through to the ward who were directing the epus calls. I told them I was ringing to book a scan as my consultant had told me to so they asked who my consultant was and then put me on hold. she came back and said you need to see your gp and book it through them.

At this point I was a pit peeved and rather snottly told her that I had it in writing that I book the scan myself. So she put me on hold and I waited and waited and waited then heard the caller has left the line.:growlmad:

So tried phoning again and it was engaged. After about the 6th attempt I finally got through and it turns out she accidently cut me off when speaking to my consultants secretary. She then told me that the epu closed at 12.30pm and to ring to book a scan monday morning.

I mean ffs why can you not tell me that in the first place!!! Apparantly the ward is unable to book a scan unless its through the g.p! yeah right I bet she didn't bother to look through my notes and see why I was so annoyed with her. If she had I bet she would of been more then happy to book me a scan.

So now won't know til tomorrow when I get scanned.

On a positive note digi said 3+ yesterday and lines on tests are really dark so thats reassuring. 6 weeks now yay! sickness usually kicks in by now but its just nausea first thing in the morning. Is nice to be able to enjoy the pregnancy but its also worrying as the sickness is the only sign that makes me feel like everythings ok so now I am worrying the pregnancy isn't progressing especially as my 1st loss I was the same only had nausea and no sickness.

Roll on tomorrow and hopefully they will be able to fit me in asap for a scan. I can't take this not knowing anymore :cry: just want to know baby is ok so can relax a little. 

Sorry rant over just needed to get it out somewhere. x


----------



## wanabamummy

Hi Baby tots!!

glad you feeling a bit :sick:

I am hoping that i get like that too!!

so is when did you all go to the docs?

I went at 5wk 6days last time which was friday, then ended up back at docs on the weds cos i lost it.

just wondering if i should go soon, and do i have to ask for a scan or do you think he will offer it?

also, am i likely to get a scan as i have only lost one baby?

sorry for all the questions!!!


----------



## im_mi

hi girls!

wanabamummy, when i went to the GP she offered to request an early scan for me without me having to ask. But you shouldnt be afraid to ask, if you just say to him/her that you are feeling very anxious about this pregnancy and would really like it if you could have a scan soon to check viability so you are reassured, well they cant really say no! Dont be afraid to ask, doctors see this kind of thing every day so sometimes they can forget how anxious we can be about it :hugs:

Leigh, UGH what a palaver you have had!! Hospitals are absolute nightmares for things like that. I hope that it all gets sorted soon and that you get your scan quickly!

:hugs: to everyone else! how were your weekends?

Im still waiting on a scan date. i will call my doctor on tuesday afternoon if i havent heard anything by then. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and am feeling nauseous on and off, mainly first thing in the morning (i wake up STARVING so i think it must be blood sugar levels causing it) and in the evening. Right now i have nausea AND heartburn, fun! :haha: exhausted from about lunchtime onwards and havent been able to stay up past 11pm for the last couple days, normally i am a total night owl and stay up until at least midnight. I have had this past week off work (i work in a bar 3 nights per week) from 6pm-12.30pm) which has been lovely, but i am dreading going back this week! dunno how i will cope with the late nights!

But yeah, even though the symptoms are hard to deal with i couldnt be more grateful for them. I would be so worried if i felt fine.


----------



## im_mi

hi girls!

wanabamummy, when i went to the GP she offered to request an early scan for me without me having to ask. But you shouldnt be afraid to ask, if you just say to him/her that you are feeling very anxious about this pregnancy and would really like it if you could have a scan soon to check viability so you are reassured, well they cant really say no! Dont be afraid to ask, doctors see this kind of thing every day so sometimes they can forget how anxious we can be about it :hugs:

Leigh, UGH what a palaver you have had!! Hospitals are absolute nightmares for things like that. I hope that it all gets sorted soon and that you get your scan quickly!

:hugs: to everyone else! how were your weekends?

Im still waiting on a scan date. i will call my doctor on tuesday afternoon if i havent heard anything by then. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and am feeling nauseous on and off, mainly first thing in the morning (i wake up STARVING so i think it must be blood sugar levels causing it) and in the evening. Right now i have nausea AND heartburn, fun! :haha: exhausted from about lunchtime onwards and havent been able to stay up past 11pm for the last couple days, normally i am a total night owl and stay up until at least midnight. I have had this past week off work (i work in a bar 3 nights per week) from 6pm-12.30pm) which has been lovely, but i am dreading going back this week! dunno how i will cope with the late nights!

But yeah, even though the symptoms are hard to deal with i couldnt be more grateful for them. I would be so worried if i felt fine.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls. 

Hope you get your scan date soon im_mi. Its reasurring you're getting so many symptoms. 

Re your doc appointment wanabamummy, i'm gonna book mine this week and see what they say, if they don't suggest a reassurance scan I will defo ask for one! Good luck. 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Morning ladies!

Still no real obvious symptoms, last time I had massive boobs and was hungry all the time, but this time I have vague symptoms - a little nausea occasionally, then hunger, slightly sore boobs - but not much growth!! I'm worried I want it so much I'm having a phantom pregnancy or a chemical one. 

Really want a scan, but think it is too early? 

Anyways, my weekend was fun, I went on a hen night to Brighton. Was kinda fun to have my little secret and make dodgy excuses for not drinking loads!! Luckily I had 1 friend who knows with me - she was very good at buying my alcohol-looking-alcohol-free drinks!! Was absolutely shattered at 8pm following the meal, but did put up a good fight and went to bed at midnight. That may explain why I was in bed at 8pm last night and have only just woken up!!!!!! Lazeeeeeebones! 

Also got a stinky cold, which I find very inconvenient!! I am usually a real pill popper and would be on the sudafed now, but I'm sitting in bed with Karvol on my pillow and a bowl of menthol and eucalyptus!! Does anyone have any other baby-friendly remedies?

Babytots - did you get a scan? I sometimes think receptionists forget what we're actually going through!! 

Anyways, I think I've waffled on enough!! 

Have a good day,
Amy x


----------



## BeanieBaby

So sorry to hear you're suffering with a cold Amy, hope you feel better soon. I think you can take paracetamol can't you, or is that just after the first tri, can't remember. I would just say get lots of rest and keep doing what you're doing. 

I know what you mean re the symptoms, I keep questioning things but then I will feel another symptom that will reassure me. They're all quite dilluted at this stage though, but then again we are v. early. I think by 6/7 weeks they should be more obvious. I did wake up feeling v. nauseous today which was reassuring but now i've eaten I feel fine again just v. tired this morning and a few twinges in my boobs. I have noticed my pregnancy bloat coming on though and suddely have huge muffin tops so recken something must be happening, unless its all the pizza and popcorn I had yesterday, lol!!! Went to see Avatar, didn't fancy it but its well worth going if you haven't seen it - great in 3D. 

Anyway hope you feel better soon. Take care. 

I hope the rest of you lovely ladies enjoyed your weekends.

Charlie xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya, I had a really busy weekend but managed to get loads of sleep during the day so am feeling less tired now. I have started to feel nauseous but only in the afternoon & evening, mainly before I eat & just after I eat. Guess I'm just "special!"

I was going to ask im_mi if you had your scan date yet as I've not heard back. I was thinking of ringing tomorrow as well but maybe I should leave it a day longer as I'm a day behind you?


----------



## laurietate25

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurietate25

xxxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Congrats sweetie. My first scan is predicting October 4th as well. Super excited and super scared!


----------



## starsunshine

I Am Livid when did you find out about your scan? I'm still waiting to hear about mine!


----------



## wanabamummy

Hi guys!! I can't get into my crappy docs till a week thurs!! I'll be nearly 6 weeks by then!! Hopefully I will be able to get in for a scan within a week after? 

Told oh I was gona try for early scan, he told me I was worrying too much and I need to think postive!! Ahhh men!!

My bezzie has just offered me her travel system for £150. 

It's my first, so am thinking I want a new one but it's so cheap! Don't think she had it very long either! Also don't want to jinx things!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi ladies! I'm glad everyone is doing so good. I have a call in to my Doc to see what he wants to do from here. After the beta tests last week I'm crossing my fingers and hoping they will do an early scan around 2/15 which should put me around 6 weeks and hopefully we can see a heartbeat. We will see........ Still no noticeable symptoms here, just wish I would get sick


----------



## BeanieBaby

laurietate25 said:


> Hey BeanieBaby... my OH been to see avatar on his own lol cos i didnt feel well the other day... he said it was really good! I kno what ya mean by the bloat... my belly looks like 5 months already... and on my last 2 i never showed anything till about 6-7 months(iwas tiny). I keep joking to OH were aving twins LOL. for 5 weeks my boobs av started to grown aldready too. how ya feeling today... aint got so much sickness today more heartburn and paind in belly. xxxx

Happy 5 weeks gorgeous! Am happy but for a moment this morning I was thinking I was 6 wks :dohh:. Its like that feeling when you wake up in the morning and think its Sat but its only Fri, or worse still Mon! Such a long way to go but at least we all have each other to help the days go faster. I'm feeling ok thanks, quite nauseous today on and off and v. thirsty all the time and quite tired. LOL re your bloat, would be nice if one of us on this thread was having twins, but would be happy with just one, not sure I could handle twins with my toddler! They do run in our family though as my auntie and uncle are twins (my dad's bro and sis). Sorry to hear you have heartburn, that's a sign for a girl!!! I didn't have it with my little girl though so guess everyone's different. Did you have heartburn with your boys? 

Babytots did you get your scan date this morning? Sorry to hear the hospital messed you about Fri, what a nightmare! 

Sorry to hear you're having probs too starsunshine, hope your date comes through soon and yours too WantaBelly. 

I'm in a similar boat to you wanabamummy as my doc is really booked up, but they've managed to get me in this Fri, i'll be 5w 4d so not quite so bad. Fingers crossed we can get our scans for around 7 wks, at least I guess we may see a little more by then and there's less chance of it being too early and not seeing a heartbeat. 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

hiya, I got my scan date - it's 25th Feb woohoo. I know it's a couple of weeks away but I reckon it's a good thing coz should defo be able to see a heartbeat by then so am v happy about it! Yeah.


----------



## BeanieBaby

starsunshine said:


> hiya, I got my scan date - it's 25th Feb woohoo. I know it's a couple of weeks away but I reckon it's a good thing coz should defo be able to see a heartbeat by then so am v happy about it! Yeah.

That's great news, congratulations! 

xxx


----------



## babytots

laurietate25 said:


> i kno what u mean bout receptionists they dont seem to care what ur going thru and how nerve wrcking it is when ur pregnant aftewr loosing a baby.
> What gets me is when they say... well ur not the only one loads go thru it!! well i think how reassuring..NOT. Regardless of how many other people have gone thru it u still feel upset and nervous. (

You hit the nail on the head there sweetie! Regardless of how many people go through it your not other people you are you and you are worried and scared doesn't give them the right to treat you like you are a nobody.

Hi wanabamummy you can always request to have a scan but I never got one when I was pg with my 2nd angel and even when pg with Jessica my doctor wouldn't send me for one ended up seeing a female doctor who was more considerate and booked me in for one at 8 weeks.

I went and saw my doctor once af was late but only because I wanted to get bloods done to check hormones were high and to also get booked in with the midwife. Way I see it I can book on early or late with them but won't change the outcome of the pregnancy.

im_mi your symptoms sound similar to mine I only get nausea first thing when I wake feels rather strange since I was sick as a dog in all but one of my previous pregnancies.

Beaniebaby good luck with the docs let us know how you get on. Glad you enjoyed Avator I want to go see it but its finding a babysitter so we can go lol.


alh28- Glad you had a good time at the hen night hope no one sussed your secret. Try not to worry about your symptoms easier said then done I know. I am just as bad so should eat my own words lol. This pregnancy is so different to my others so really panics me that I don't really feel that pg even though I have some symptoms. Hope your cold goes soon!

Star-sunshine wahoo on your scan I hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly for you sweetie! 

Well as for me where do I start?! Rang the epu this morning got through to them and told them I had been told my consultant to book a scan she asked me if there was a reason for this so said yeah have had 3 miscarriages in the past. So she asked my name and stuff and looked me up on the system and told me that she didn't have my notes and she couldn't book me in. Apparently my consultants secretary was meant to send them my notes but she didn't. Was told to ring her up and get her to sort it out.

ao rang consultants secretary up told her what the epu had said and she turned round and said you really should book it through your g.p. FFs does no one ever bother to look through your notes anymore! told her my consultant told me to book it and so she took some details from me and said she would ring me back once she had spoken to the epu.

An hour later I got a phonecall from the epu they want me to go in tomorrow to have bloods etc done and then will get scanned.

Downside is I am going to be going on my own as df is at work and can't get out of it at such short notice. Will have my girls with me though to keep me sane just hope they don't get bored as I will be there a while.

Will get on and update as soon as I get home :D x


----------



## babytots

sorry ladies posted twice for some reason lol x


----------



## wanabamummy

Good luck babytots. Hope everything goes ok for you.

I am wondering whether gp will give me scan cos I only had one loss. If he doesn't I think I will prob pay for one!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

I only had one loss too hun and i'll be well annoyed if I can't get one. I am just going to say that I am constantly anxious something is wrong and I don't think I can wait til 12 wks if there's a chance i'm told the baby has died again as my body didn't spontaneously miscarry last time. I will say that stress isn't good for the baby and so the more I stress the more I worry etc. etc. How could they say no to that? Here's hoping!

xxx


----------



## ALH28

GOOD LUCK Babytots!!!!!!
Let us know asap that everything is ok X


----------



## BeanieBaby

Good luck Babytots. xxx


----------



## im_mi

Good luck leigh!! I cant believe all of the aggravation you have had just to book a fecking scan, i mean ffs as if you werent stressed out enough about the whole thing!! cant wait to hear your super positive update when you get back from the EPU :)

starsunshine, thats great about the scan date! it sucks that you have to wait 2 weeks but like you said youll definitely see more by then, itll look much more like a baby and less like a peanut haha :)

I still havent had my scan date :( :( :( i phoned the doc this morning to speak to my doc's secretary but she was busy so i was told to call back later. ARGH! however i do feel exceedingly pregnant, my hormones are just.... insane, and i feel sick all of the time now, so i dont mind waiting a bit longer for my scan if needs be. its reassuring, if not completely annoying lol.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

starsunshine said:


> I Am Livid when did you find out about your scan? I'm still waiting to hear about mine!

I found out I´m pregnant on Sunday, and on Monday - yesterday - I made an appointment with my radiologist for a scan. The scan predicted 4th October.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats on your BFP I am Livid! 

Sorry to hear you're still being messed about over your scan im_mi, hope you get your date soon but lovely and reassuring you're feeling so pants if that makes sense! Sounds funny putting it that way but you know what I mean! 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Congrats I Am LIVID, I hope you get your scan sorted soon im-mi - what are they waiting for? DOn't they know how anxious we are? 
I had one mc in december & was offered an early scan after that for reassurance so go for it - ask away, they will give them.
Any news yet babytots?


----------



## im_mi

GRRRR i have phoned the bloody doctors twice more today and it just rings and rings and rings..... i swear to god, this takes the f%^$ing piss!! It took me over a week to get an appointment after my second miscarriage simply because no one ever answers the bloody phone!

*breathes*

soooo leigh?? how did it go??


----------



## Lawa

I am scared now got my BFP on sunday. Went to the docters yesterday who wer very good and reffered me to the Hos and got a widwife appointment next week.

But this afternoon been having lots of little cramps in tummy which I know are probably stretching pains but makes me panic all the same!


----------



## ALH28

Hi Lawa -You have a widwife - wow are they like a super midwife - lol!! 
Try not to worry about your pains - easier said than done I know!! 
As long as there's no bleeding I'd say it's stretching pains.
Fingers crossed and lots of sticky dust your way 

im_mi - how bl**dy frustrating!! you'd think that the phone constantly ringing would annoy them enough to pick up!! 
Can your GP not fax them a referral?? 
Hope by now you've got through!!

Babytots - hope everything is ok x 

Amy x


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies so sorry not been on sooner was going to update yesterday but was so busy just didn't get chance.

Anyways scan went well got put back which I was expecting. Sac measured 5 weeks and saw the yolk sac too but too early to see baby just yet. Go back in 2 weeks for next scan.Glad all is looking well so far and baby is in right place but gutted it was too early to see baby or a heartbeat. Just hope next 2 weeks will fly by.

im_mi have you managed to speak to your doctor yet?

Lawa congratulations on your pregnancy try not worry about the pains you are getting I had lots when I first found out I was pregnant and they have since died down now. 

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## BeanieBaby

babytots said:


> Hi ladies so sorry not been on sooner was going to update yesterday but was so busy just didn't get chance.
> 
> Anyways scan went well got put back which I was expecting. Sac measured 5 weeks and saw the yolk sac too but too early to see baby just yet. Go back in 2 weeks for next scan.Glad all is looking well so far and baby is in right place but gutted it was too early to see baby or a heartbeat. Just hope next 2 weeks will fly by.
> 
> x

Congrats on your scan Babytots. A shame you didn't get to see the baby but nice it now means you get another scan in a couple of weeks as you can see so much more at 7 wks and you'll hopefully get a nice pic to take away with you too. xxx


----------



## im_mi

thats great news leigh, im so glad that everything is as it should be :)

well i finally got some news about my scan. i have been calling and calling the GP surgery for 3 effing days and got nowhere and i suddenly realised i still have the number for the maternity unit on my phone. so i called up and explained the situation to a really lovely midwife and she confirmed that they never recieved my fucking referral letter. what a joke!!! im sorry for the language im just so furious, this whole time ive been stressing and the doctors couldnt even be bothered to send them the effing letter!! I asked what i should do, and she said she would arrange for my midwife, beth, to phone me tomorrow daytime and talk about where to go from here. she also apologised and i said she had nothing to apologise for, its the doctors that were in the wrong! This happened when i was pregnant the first time too. It seems that sending a letter is just too hard.

i feel sooooooo crap today, got work tonight and i am absolutely dreading it. The smell of the food there last night was enough to make me want to vomit :laugh2: MS hasnt been too bad today so fingers crossed ill be able to get through the night without feeling like i want to die :haha:

how is everyone?


----------



## ALH28

Hi girls,
Good news about your scan Babytots!!

So, I think I'm getting MS, feel kinda queesey in the mornings - wake up starving but when I eat I feel :sick:

Hoping this is a good sign?

But.....also been having funny dragging like pain in my lower abdo. Not cramps like when I had MC, but definitely a funny pain/sensation there.

Has anyone else had this?? 

Really hoping it is not the beginning of the end......

Amy x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Yay for all the morning sickness, I think mine's starting to kick in finally too as getting lots of waves of nausea and especially feel bad when I need to eat. Have been getting quite a few more cramps low down and also a stitch like pain occasionally on my side. Sure its probs fine but will mention it to the doc tomorrow as I have my first appointment in the morning.


----------



## ALH28

Hey BeanieBaby - good luck tomorrow with your app. Is it your GP app to refer to Midwife?? 
Am trying not to worry about the abdo pains, have no bleeding so hoping that is a good thing!
Where in Surrey are you? I'm near Guildford! 
Amy x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi Amy 

The appointment is just a check in appointment with the doc and then I think I will need to book the midwife myself as they told me that last time. They say to book yourself an hr long appointment at 10 wks so some time to go yet. However, am also am hoping to get referred by doc for a reassurance scan after recent miscarriage as getting a bit nervous as this week is when it all started to go wrong last time I think, even though mc wasn't confirmed until 9 wks. Am feeling a bit more positive this time though, had a real gut instinct something was wrong last time but feel differently this time. What's your story? 

No way, I used to live and work in Guildford but moved to Haslemere (in case you don't know it its about 25 mins South on the A3 from Guildford) about 8 yrs ago. So I guess you'll be going to the Royal Surrey will you as that's where I had my daughter! 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Ah just seen your ticker babe, I see you mc'd month after me. Really sorry for your loss. Really hope this is it for all us girls on this forum. xxx


----------



## ALH28

Morning!! 
I used to work at Stricklands Dental Practice in Haslemere - about 12 years ago!!!! Small world! 

Then I did ny nurse training and worked at the Royal Surrey for 5 years!! 

Now I work at West Middlesex in Isleworth, so will probably have my baby there as I know everyone and they have a brand new birth centre - that's optimistic isn't it! - I'm assuming I'll make it to term and that I won't be screaming for an epidural at 1cm!!!

Yes, had a MC on New Years Eve (nice eh!). I know it is soon to be pregnant again, but it's what we wanted - my friend said to me "if you fall off you gotta get back on again" so we did. It is kinda reassuring that I can fall quite easily, just hope I don't have a problem holding onto them. 

Have you had just 1 MC too? 

It is very hard not to be a complete nutcase this time around - every little twinge and I'm thinking uh-oh. But the pains I get now don't seem the same as before as far as I can remember. Last time I think it started with spotting, then pain. Whereas this time it is this funny bloated achey type pain, and no spotting yet. 

Where is your nearest hospital now? Don't think Holy Cross will have you!!! (Did a placement there when I was a student nurse).

Better go to work now, having waffled on for so long!! 

Hope everyone else has a good day - wish I could be excited it is Friday, but I'm working the weekend!

Amy x


----------



## starsunshine

Hi ALH28 - I've also had lots of stomach pains of the bloated type + a massive bloated belly - no blood so I'm assuming it's just bloating. I reckon yours prob is too. 
I understand what beaniebaby says about knowing something was wrong last time & I don't get that gut instinct this time but am still anxious (who wouldn't be) but just got to keep telling yourself, if no blood - all's ok!


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies how is everyone doing today? The nausea for me has gotten worse and rather then it just being in the mornings its now all day. My appetite has gone too :( But all for a good cause :) Just annoying as the only thing I can stomach right now is junk food and promised myself I would eat more healthier in this pregnancy. Trying to eat veg when I can when we have roast dinners etc but thats it.

Roll on the 2nd trimester when I can start to feel better lol. x


----------



## im_mi

i feel your pain leigh!! im trying so hard to take it all with a smile but its very tiring feeling sick all of the time. we'll get there!

well i got a scan date, i made a thread about it in this section if anyone wants to read :)


----------



## babytots

Yes it is very tiring and I hate wishing the time away but when you feel so bleurgh its all you can do lol. Shall go read your thread now.x


----------



## Lawa

I have felts sick a;; day and got throbbibg Boobs yay!!!!!


----------



## ALH28

Hey all!

Starsunshine - I too don't have THAT feeling, had a really strong feeling when we started:sex: again I would catch first time and everything would be ok. Just gotta remember that now!! 

Babytots - I have just eaten chips for dinner!! Not the most nutritious dinner, but the baby wanted it!!!! And to be honest, can't really stomach anything that isn't potato, bread or cracker based!! 

Lawa - yeahy for sore boobies!! 

I've got a scan on Tues, rang EPU today and they will scan me next week to check dates etc as didn't have AF before BFP. Fingers crossed. Am excited, but kinda nervous as last time had a scan and saw HB then MC 2 days later. Gonna keep a PMA!! 

How is everyone else doing? 

im_mi - when is your scan?? 

x


----------



## BeanieBaby

ALH28 said:


> Morning!!
> I used to work at Stricklands Dental Practice in Haslemere - about 12 years ago!!!! Small world!
> 
> Then I did ny nurse training and worked at the Royal Surrey for 5 years!!
> 
> Now I work at West Middlesex in Isleworth, so will probably have my baby there as I know everyone and they have a brand new birth centre - that's optimistic isn't it! - I'm assuming I'll make it to term and that I won't be screaming for an epidural at 1cm!!!
> 
> Yes, had a MC on New Years Eve (nice eh!). I know it is soon to be pregnant again, but it's what we wanted - my friend said to me "if you fall off you gotta get back on again" so we did. It is kinda reassuring that I can fall quite easily, just hope I don't have a problem holding onto them.
> 
> Have you had just 1 MC too?
> 
> It is very hard not to be a complete nutcase this time around - every little twinge and I'm thinking uh-oh. But the pains I get now don't seem the same as before as far as I can remember. Last time I think it started with spotting, then pain. Whereas this time it is this funny bloated achey type pain, and no spotting yet.
> 
> Where is your nearest hospital now? Don't think Holy Cross will have you!!! (Did a placement there when I was a student nurse).
> 
> Better go to work now, having waffled on for so long!!
> 
> Hope everyone else has a good day - wish I could be excited it is Friday, but I'm working the weekend!
> 
> Amy x

No way! I must confess I go to their competition, the Haslemere Dental Centre!! 

Cool you worked at the Royal Surrey too. That is defo our nearest one so will go back there again I think. My Dad spent a long time on a ward there when he suffered brain damage after an accident and since he passed away 6 yrs ago (on Valentines Day actually so will be raising a toast to him this Sunday!) whenever I go back there it makes me think of him and we quite liked the fact his granddaughter was born there so would be nice to go back again. 

So sorry to hear about your mc and on NYE too that must have been horrible. Great that you fell so quickly again though. They do say you're mega fertile after a mc so its not surprising. Yep I just had the one mc. Really hope it stops at 1! 

I know what you mean i think I feel different this time too and the fact i'm not spotting is even more reassuring. F'xd this is it for us now! 

Hope you girlies all have a lovely weekend. 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Forgot to say I had my doc's appointment this morning and it went well. I've been referred for a scan at around 7 wks. As i've asked for a Thiurs I have a feeling it could fall around 7.5 wks so will hopefully get a good pic then if all is ok. 2 wks is a long time to wait though but I think even if I was to go now and see a yolk sac etc. i'd be just as worried about things progressing further so at least going that late i'll know if there's no baby or heartbeat that's it. Just hope the time goes quickly. 

xxx


----------



## babytots

Good luck with your scan beanie baby! Hopefully the next couple of weeks will pass quickly for you.

Sickness is getting worse for me which I was really dreading as it means I'll probably have to go onto anti-sickness tablets to be able to function and I want to avoid them this time round. Thankfully my eldest is off nursery this week so no school runs to do and then 3 weeks after that df is off work so he'll be around to help out when I having bad days. If in 4 weeks the sickness is so bad that I can't keep anything down then I'll be going on the tablets.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend? Any plans made for tomorrow? Df is at work so nothing planned for us and we had a hugeeee row yesterday so hes not really in my good books. Hes lucky that hes getting a card lol. x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks Babytots. 

I said in your other thread that it was reassuring your sickness is kicking but i'll take that back now that I know you get it this bad. I hope it doesn't get as bad as that but if the tablets help then I guess there's no harm done and at least your OH will be around for some of the time to help out. 

I am feeling a bit low today. I feel like my symptoms are dilluting again like last time. I do feel them and the nausea is there in waves but i'm not off my food at all yet and I am just hoping full on ms kicks in soon so I can feel reassured. I had a few cramps today too, mainly when me and OH were having a few heated discussions so think stress related but keep worrying something's up and its happening all over again! Just hope my PMA returns tomorrow as this can't be good for my little beanie,if he/she is ok that is! Roll on the scan that's all I can say. 

xxx


----------



## babytots

Aww hun a week or so ago I barely had any symptoms just the odd bit of nausea and it worried me and now look hit 6 week mark and bam! Sickness is at its worst lol. Yes I get it really bad in previous pregnancies I couldn't swallow my own salvia without throwing up it was horrid. So far touch wood not been sick yet but the nausea certainly has got worse and I have been close to throwing up past couple of days. 

Try not to worry about the cramps either me and df had a big barny the other day and I started cramping its probably just our bodies telling us to try and calm down. Though its hard not to worry eh? I know I did lol.

How is everyone else today? x


----------



## ALH28

Happy Valentines girls!!
My valentines sucks - I worked and DH is 2 nights into a week of nights so has been in bed all day sleeping!! Have a 'date' tonight with friends who have taken pity on me!!

Still got nausea and seems to be getting worse - feel so hungry that I feel sick, but when I eat I feel worse!! Not sure if sometimes I'm imagining it though!!

Think you girls are right about stress - when I feel myself getting narked with bad traffic (which I seem to spend a lot of time in lately!) I get that funny tummy ache down low. Then relax and it feels better. 

2 days til my scan.........NERVOUS!!Just hope I see something and don't have to go back for a second scan. Am going on my own as DH on night shift, he doesn't even know I've got the scan as didn't want to worry him - it is hard enough sleeping after a night shift anyway!!

How are you all doing today? Being thoroughly romanced I hope!! 

Amy x


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls,

Can I join you in here? I am know I am a bit behind some of you but it would be nice to have some support from people who 'know'.

A little background; I got my bfp today (twice once with FMU and then I poas about 20 minutes ago) and am 4+4 due on the 20th October, this is my 9th pregnancy I have three children with me and Honey who was born sleeping in May 2007 at 36+6, also had 4 miscarriages in the last 18 months.

Amy, I had one of my children at West Mid and live in Brentford (sure you know it).


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi guys I also would like to join you all just transfered over from TTC After Loss. Got BFP on 11th Feb @ 12dpo. Estimated due date 24/10/10 but would really like 10/10/10 that would be cool.

Lost my first angel @ 9 wks on 13/11/09. Would be nice to chat to people who also have the same worries.


----------



## babytots

Amy good luck with your scan in 2 days! I'm sure all will go well. Sorry to hear you aren't celebrating valentines day with your partner. Same here mines been at work since 6am this morning and is now in bed. So instead going to play Mario Kart with my eldest daughter before we go to bed.

Tasha and Sunshinegirl of course you can both join :D Tasha how are you feeling now has it sunk in now you have done another test?

Congratulations to you both. x


----------



## BeanieBaby

babytots said:


> Aww hun a week or so ago I barely had any symptoms just the odd bit of nausea and it worried me and now look hit 6 week mark and bam! Sickness is at its worst lol. Yes I get it really bad in previous pregnancies I couldn't swallow my own salvia without throwing up it was horrid. So far touch wood not been sick yet but the nausea certainly has got worse and I have been close to throwing up past couple of days.
> 
> Try not to worry about the cramps either me and df had a big barny the other day and I started cramping its probably just our bodies telling us to try and calm down. Though its hard not to worry eh? I know I did lol.
> 
> How is everyone else today? x

Oh wow that's awful, really hope you don't get that bad this time around. Its so strange how some people get it worse than others. I looked after my friend's little boy Thurs whilst she had her 2nd by c section and she was sick every day more than once throughout her pregnancy! At least most of us know come 12-14 wks that it will have eased and we get some breathing space again. Felt so sorry for her. Bonus was she's actually lost weight and she was quite a big girl so she's loving that! I seem to be headed in the other direction as not feeling too sick just nauseous until I eat something and i've been craving doughnuts so the calorie intake is off the scales at the mo! :dohh: 

The cramps have defo calmed down today I think its as i'm less stressed so you're probs right. Keep reassuring myself that I haven't had any spotting at all this time and I had that on and off with my last pregnancy until the mmc was confirmed at 9 wks.

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Good luck with your scan Amy, hope it goes well. 

Welcome Tasha and Sunshinegirl. So sorry for your losses and you've come to the right place for some understanding, I think we're all anxious in here and its nice that we all understand each other's pain and can help each other through what will be a stressful first tri for most of us. Congrats on your BFPs and sending you lots of sticky baby :dust: for your little beanies. 

xxx


----------



## Tasha

Hello Sunshinegirl, we are very close in dates just four days between us :)

Leigh, it hasnt sunk in at all but I did another test this afternoon, and it was darker :happydance: Might need to order some more only got twenty left :blush::haha:

Thank you beaniebaby x


----------



## wanabamummy

Congrats to you both and welcome!!!

I am still poas, :rofl: think I can finally say my lines are getting darker!! Took a few days though!! Will double check again tomo. Sure I still must have still about 10 ic's left!!

Beanie glad the cramps are easing off Hun. Prob you body telling you to chill, he's trying to grow in there!!!


----------



## im_mi

Hi girls! welcome to the newcomers and congrats :)

Beanie, im sorry you are feeling so worried :hugs: i never thought i would say this but you can have my morning sickness if you like!!! im getting fed up of it now! bah, just cant win can we lol :dohh:

Leigh, i hope you are feeling okay today honey :hugs:

:hugs: to everybody!!

Ive been feeling like utter crap these past few days and i am struggling to cope with day to day stuff, work etc. the housework is seriously in need of doing but i just havent got the energy! Keep feeling so breathless and nauseous. i know i shouldnt complain and i am sorry :( its just so hard to carry on day-to-day when you are feeling this shitty. 7 weeks today so i am hoping that it will start easing off soon, when is it that the placenta is meant to start taking over?

Beanie, remind me again when your scan date is? xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks hun. Sorry to hear you're feeling so rough, it is funny isn't it, like you say we all wish for it and then when it arrives we all want it sent away again, not surprising really! I am feeling slightly more reassured today as after my doughnut binge yesterday I have felt so sick all day today that I couldn't bear to even look at one. I struggled with my breakfast and my lunch and even drinking water and taking my pregnacare tablets this morning. I even had a bit of retching going on when sorting out the cats bowls! :happydance: I am sure I will be regretting saying this though like you say but am more hopefully as am 6 wks today and people do say that's a common time for MS to start kicking in, so fingers crossed things are moving along nicely. 

Haven't been given a date yet unfortunately. Went to the docs on Fri and he sent a request through to the EPU so hoping for a call sometime this wk. Have asked for it to be around the 7 wk mark so reckon it will be next wk sometime. 

Hope the rest of you girls are doing ok today. 

xxx


----------



## babytots

im_mi said:


> Ive been feeling like utter crap these past few days and i am struggling to cope with day to day stuff, work etc. the housework is seriously in need of doing but i just havent got the energy! Keep feeling so breathless and nauseous. i know i shouldnt complain and i am sorry :( its just so hard to carry on day-to-day when you are feeling this shitty. 7 weeks today so i am hoping that it will start easing off soon, when is it that the placenta is meant to start taking over?

You sound just like me hun ym house is a tip I have no energy to tidy up and the dishes are a big no no the smell of the plates from last nights curry df made makes me heave! Hopefully df will be nice enough to do them for me when he gets home from work. Doubt it but I can dream eh?!

The placenta starts to take over in the 2nd trimester so the sickness should ease for you then. I find it gets better for me at 16 weeks. So only 10 more weeks of suffering to go sigh!

I'm not doing too bad today feel really sick but have tried to eat when that feeling comes so I don't get so bad i need to be sick iykwim. Only downside is I can only eat junk food I have a sunday dinner the other day and was nearly sick because of the mash and veg.

Have bought an apple today though so shall see how i go with eating them and if my stomach can handle it I will be eating apples all the time lol. x


----------



## ALH28

Hey all!

Welcome Tasha and Sunshinegirl. 

It's rubbish isn't it - we're supposed to be eating all healthily but all I can face it stodge!! I was being all nice to DH this morning after he got in from his night shift and offered to make him breakfast - he asked for a fried egg sandwich. Well......... that was not such a good idea, made me feel SO :sick: had to open all the windows and put the extractor on full!! The MS then lasted til 11.40am - talk about all-morning sickness! It then seems to raise it's ugly head again in the evening! So the moral of my story - don't make DH breakfast!! :haha:

Tasha - yes I know Brentford quite well. I used to like it by the river, we'd go to Prezzo for dinner after work. But the other day I was walking down the high street when a man in his car at the traffic lights rolled down his window and shouted to me "nice beaver"!!!!!!!!! Perhaps, I was looking hot that day or more likely he was an idiot!! And I still keep doing preg tests!!! Must have done 6 now, wonder when I'll stop!!!!! Keep thinking need to save the money now if I'm going to have a baby, but until it is real I can't think that far. 

Sunshinegirl - 10/10/10 would be so cool, I hadn't even thought of that!! Gonna try my hardest for that day!!

im_mi - sorry to hear your feeling rotten :hugs: It's funny isn't it how we can't wait for symptoms then when they arrive we would rather they hadn't! Each time I feel nauseous I remind myself why I have it and try to be thankful. Although it still sucks! When the nausea does resolve I seem to be eating for England - and not the healthy stuff!! Crisps, potato, bread, cheese. Am slightly concerned I will be massive if I keep on this way!! 

I too feel breathless - didn't expect that symptom. Is it normal? Though it was just my asthma playing up. Good luck for your scan on Wed, will be thinking of you. Try and post asap so I know your ok. 

Does anyone else need to :loo: all the time?? I'm getting up in the night to pee every night!! Sometimes more than once!!

Phew...what a long post - sorry girls!! 

How is everyone else feeling today?

Will update you tomorrow asap after my scan, although the computers at work are all down -some huge virus has crashed the whole hospital's computer network (hope it wasn't me on B&B!!). Thanks for the good wishes girls, am kinda nervous, but as I feel so rough am quite hopeful that there will be something there! 

:hugs: to you all
Amy x


----------



## babytots

Good luck for tomorrow Amy hope it goes well and fingers crossed you will be able to update us asap with news :D

Glad not the only one who can't eant anything but stodge. I can't even stand the smell of cooking anymore so looks like df is on cooking duites for the forseeable future and I bet he moans too. He should be thankful hes not the one suffering. Everytime I am pg he moans about it sometimes I feel like hes thinking I am putting it on when I aren't grrr!!

Anyways moan over lol. Just waiting for said df to finish work and buy me some lucozade as I am in dire need of some. x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Good luck tomorrow Amy. Will look forward to your update. Hope all goes well. 

I am also waiting for OH to leave work so he can stock up on stodge for me! I am in deperate need of ready salted crisps so he better get his skates on! Thank goodness for pregnacare tablets as I think there about the only vits that i'm getting inside me at this rate! Did manage an orange earlier in between the stodge but then it made me feel worse, too acidic so won't be trying that again! 

xxx


----------



## babytots

How is everyone today? I feel soooooo bad! Sat with my hand over my mouth I am desperately needing to be sick but it won't come out. can't even make my girls their dinner yet as the thought of looking at food makes me heave.

Looks like i am going to have to go on the anti-sickness tablets after all. Had to text my df to see if can finish work early today but no reply back so think he finished on his break by the time I had text him. bugger!!!

Looks like I am just going to have to get through today somehow.

I found out yesterday that apples don't help (with my eldest I ate them all the time to relieve the nausea). The only food that seems appealing right now is those microwave burgers you can get but a) we don't have a microwave anymore as the one we had broke and b) even if we did I feel too ill to get out of the house to go buy some.

Why do my babies like to make me so ill!! My 6th pregnancy and only one of those I wasn't this bad just nausea though I think the pregnancy just didn't get chance to produce the hormones to a high enough point to make me feel bad as I lost that baby.

I want to curl up in a ball and sleep but I can't :( I feel so bad for complaining and if I didnt have my daughters I would be fine with it but the fact that I can't even do their dinner is making me feel so guilty :(

Amy hope your scan goes well today! 

Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## WantaBelly

It looks like there are three of us with scans tomorrow......... Can't wait to hear everyones news! I'm not as far along as the two of you so not sure how much if any I will be able to see but f'xd. I think I may have slight nausea settling in and am now reminding myself that last week (although it seems like forever ago!) I couldn't wait to get sick.......blah


----------



## im_mi

oh leigh :hugs: i know how you feel. i mean, my nausea isnt as bad as yours but its still making my life a misery, i cant imagine how hard it must be for you! dont feel guilty about your girls hun, you wont feel like this forever. a few weeks of delayed dinners and cbeebies isnt going to hurt them in the long run :hugs: im normally really strict about how much TV jack watches but these last few days i have had no choice but to let him watch more than usual as i just cant manage to get off the sofa!

ooh wantabelly what time is your scan tomorrow? mine is at 8:30 too bloody early lol


----------



## im_mi

alh28, thanks for your sweet comments. ill update asap and ill be looking forward to your update too! what time's your scan? xxx i get breathless all the time too, i think its a pretty standard symptom!


----------



## ALH28

So, good news - I saw the heart beating fast and strong!!! :happydance:
Was so relieved!! Just hope this little jellytot sticks :dust:
Got a picture, although all you can see on that is a blob!! Saw it nice an clear on scan though. 

Babytots - I also craved burgers today, so much so that I am embarrassed to admit I paid the Golden Arches a drive-through visit and got a cheeseburger. Bad, but oh so good!!!

To all my friends with scans tomorrow - GOOD LUCK! Fingers and toes crossed for you. Will look forward to your updates. 

Going to gorge myself on pancakes now before my evening sickness kicks in!! 
X


----------



## BeanieBaby

So sorry you're suffering so bad Babytots sounds awful. I hope you can get on the tablets soon it they're likely to ease the sickness for you. 

Congrats on your scan Amy this is fabulous news, am so pleased for you!! Good luck for the rest of you lovely ladies with scans tomorrow, can't wait for your updates. I finally got notice of my scan today and its when I was hoping it would be which is Thurs 25 Feb. I know its over a wk away but I wanted to be over 7 wks and i'll be 7w3d and I wanted a Thurs so Bella would be in nursery so its all worked out. Its at 11am. 

Enough of the burger talk now you're bringing on a craving, however unfortunately somehow i'm gonna have to stomach turkey stir fry instead! Waiting for OH to get home as I can't face cooking it! Can't believe I forgot it was pancake day today, you can tell my pregnancy brain has already kicked in! To be honest I don't think I would be able to stomach them so its probs for the best, just won't tell OH, he's probs forgotten too! 

xxx


----------



## im_mi

YAY! what great news!! so happy for you hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya beanie baby - my scan dates the same as yours but I'm a week ahead of you so will be 8 weeks 3 days. It's so exciting. I'm glad everything went well for you Amy & I'm hoping that we all bring good news back.


----------



## veganmum2be

hi girls :)
i'll be looking for a bump buddy near to matching my dates, but i just had a question...

for those that have scans before 12 weeks, how did you go about getting them?
xxx


----------



## ALH28

Hi veganmumtobe,

I think most of us (well defo for me!) got early scans through EPU due to our histories. You GP ca refer you for an early scan.

When are you due? 
x


----------



## veganmum2be

thanks.
and i'm very newly pregnant, due 25th october. 
i'll ring my gp, as i would like a reassurance scan at 7 or 8 weeks if i make it there.

xxx


----------



## babytots

Hi everyone another day of feeling dreadful for me. Tried to see if df could get off work to come look after me and see to the girls but hes not able to :( Got an app to see a doctor later so hopefully will get some anti-sickness tablets.

Watch me get one of the horrid doctors and I'll have to practically beg to be put on them.

Amy so so pleased your scan went well sweetie! Hope those with scans today that they all went well. im_mi I see you have updated about your scan so shall go read :D

6 days til my next one can't wait feels like time has dragged since my last one!

Oh and as for mcdonalds mmmmmm could just eat that now! Wish I could drive :( Our nearest one is a bus ride away and buses and all day sickness does not go well together *sigh*.

On a positive note df is off work from tomorrow for 20 days so at least for 3 weeks I will be well looked after during the sicky period. Then it will be just another 6 weeks after that to get through.

Want to hibernate til 16 weeks so I can feel human again. I know I should'nt moan and don't get me wrong I am soooooooooooooo happy to be pg again I just wish I didn't feel so awful. Thankfully the girls are easily entertained and play together alot so mummy can lay down on the sofa. x


----------



## BeanieBaby

starsunshine said:


> Hiya beanie baby - my scan dates the same as yours but I'm a week ahead of you so will be 8 weeks 3 days. It's so exciting. I'm glad everything went well for you Amy & I'm hoping that we all bring good news back.

That's great, you should get a lovely pic by then too, apparently there's a huge difference between 7 and 8 wks. An sure mine will just be a blob, but don't think I can hold off any longer! What time's your scan? Mine's at 11am. 

So sorry to hear you're still feeling so awful Babytots. Good luck at the docs. I am feeling awful today too, can't believe this is just the beginning of it! Am v. grateful though as without this I would be so anxious. 

Congrats on your BFP veganmum2b. :happydance: Re the scan I went to the docs and asked for one due to previous loss. 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Oh Babytots, am so sorry you feel so rotten. Don't know if you have any of those alco-wipes that they use in hospitals to wipe before taking blood etc? One of my friends swore by sniffing them to relieve her ms. Think you can buy them in the chemist? Another friend mentioned Arrowroot biscuits - although I couldn't find them in Asda earlier. you've probably tried all other remedies?? Hot water with lemon, ginger biscuits/tea, ritz crackers, peppermint tea, plain toast, flat coke?? 

I wish I lived nearer and I'd bring you a cheeseburger, think it might be a little cold by the time I got to Hull!!!!!

Good news your oh is gonna be about to look after you. Mine is still on nights, 2 more to go. It is horrible, not only do I hate being in the house on my own at night, but I feel like we haven't seen each other properly for ages - well we haven't really!!! Get you oh to stock up on some yummy stodge for you!!

Take it easy
Amy x 

ps. do you think it is ok for us to drink coke?? I'm usually a 2 can-a-day girl, but gave up when ttc. Really craving cherry coke today, but have resisted so far as not sure about etc in pregnancy?? x


----------



## im_mi

oh leigh, im sorry you are feeling so rotten :( you have every right to moan hun! I didnt get ms with Jack so this is new to me, and its absolutely horrendous. every day is such a struggle. i really hope the doctor gives you some anti sickness tablets :hugs: 

ALH28, coke is a bit of an issue due to the caffeine, and of course the additives, but im sure a can or two a day wont hurt as long as you arent drinking loads of tea or coffee or hot chocolate too.

beanie, just a week left to your scan now! :) how exciting!

congrats veganmum2b!

:hugs: to everybody!

feeling crappy again today but def. not as bad as yesterday and monday. it seems like my bad days are every other day! im throwing a party on sunday for my little boy's 2nd birthday and im so worried about how i am going to manage. got to do a load of food prep in the morning, blowing up balloons etc and i just dont know how i am going to manage.

had such a crap nights sleep last night, i cant wait to go to bed tonight!

how is everyone else today?


----------



## WantaBelly

I didn't have time to read on how everyone's doing as I'm at work. I hope everyone is well and to all that are feeling Ughh... I'm sending hugs your way! 
I had my scan yesterday and we saw a heartbeat, I have a picture but not sure how to get it on here..... They want me back on 3/10 to do another and hopefully we can see alot more by then. I'm currently wishing I wasn't complaining about not getting m/s as I have met her face on! I'll be back on later when I can read up on how everyone's doing.......


----------



## babytots

Hi Amy I have tried every morning sickness remedy in the book hardly nothing works. Got some sickness tablets though so today has been a better day. Didn't wake up wanting to throw up though still felt awful and I managed to eat some toast this morning without throwing up so am happy I was able to eat.

Just eaten some spagetti bolognaise and touch wood managed to keep it down. In my last pregnancy i couldn't eat it without being sick lol.

I too like coke though don't drink it as much now as my stomach can't handle it unless its ice cold like you get in pubs or in mcdonalds. I'm rinking lucozade alot as it helps ease my sickness though am trying not to drink too much as its full of sugar and I aren't sure what sort of affect it will have on baby. I drank loads in my pregnancy with Jessica and so this time I am wary of drinking too much just incase. Why can't fruit juice of water make me feel better would drink it by the gallon load then lol.

im-mi Sorry to hear you are feeling really bad too. Its horrible isn't it but at the same time so reassuring. I hope you are able to get through your sons party without feeling too rough. Can you not rope a family member of friend into helping you prepare?

Sorry to hear you had a bad nights sleep last night. I have been sleeping badly too though the tablets I am now on for the sickness help with insomnia too so last night I managed to fall asleep quite quickly for a change.

wantabelly- Really pleased to hear your scan went well. To get a picture on here you can do it 2 ways. The first is to reply to a message and use the advanced reply rather then quick reply. Scroll down to where it says manage attachments and then you can upload it from your p.c.

The second option is to upload it to photobucket and then copy and paste the url code (starts with [img) into your message and then submit your reply. x


----------



## BeanieBaby

WantaBelly said:


> I didn't have time to read on how everyone's doing as I'm at work. I hope everyone is well and to all that are feeling Ughh... I'm sending hugs your way!
> I had my scan yesterday and we saw a heartbeat, I have a picture but not sure how to get it on here..... They want me back on 3/10 to do another and hopefully we can see alot more by then. I'm currently wishing I wasn't complaining about not getting m/s as I have met her face on! I'll be back on later when I can read up on how everyone's doing.......

Congratulations on your scan hun, so pleased for you and can't wait to see your pic! xxx

Sorry to hear you're still feeling rough im_mi. Hope you manage to get through the party ok, I know how tiring they can be and that's without feeling sick whilst preparing the food. I would defo enlist some helpers if you can....delegate, delegate, delegate! 

Glad you managed to get some tablets Babytots and yay for the spag bol! I went off it completely with my first and was also pleasantly surprised when I had some last night and managed to stomach it. I think the difference is it was a batch I had frozen in the freezer already, not sure I could cook a whole one from scratch, think that's what sent me off mince with my daughter as sometimes its the process of cooking that does it as by the time I get to eat the food the smell of it has already made me sick! Was like that with my veg stir fry in oyster sauce the other eve! Hope you continue to feel better little by little. 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Hey girls, 

im_mi & babytots - hope you're both feeling better today?

I'm feeling pretty rough this morning, I am such a bad sick'er - I just can't be sick, so end up feeling nauseous instead without that relief that vomiting often brings!! Sorry - TMI!! Lol. 

Think I'm gonna 'treat' myself to an ice cold cherry coke today. I don't drink tea or coffee so figure 1 can should be ok!! 

It's not just the sickness, but also the extreme fatigue - I feel like I have flu! Gotta try and drag my arse to work now!! 

Hope you all have good days, sorry for the moan!
Amy x


----------



## BeanieBaby

I'm the same as you Amy haven't actually been sick but feel constantly nauseous from the moment I wake to the moment I go to sleep. I have never been good at being sick, when I feel sick I have to run to the loo and all I do is retch which isn't good on my stomach muscles! Sorry for TMI! I also have this foul taste in my mouth that never eases! Not that i'm complaining of course! 

xxx


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Hi there

I had an ectopic in April last year at 7weeks... Devastated was not the word... We then got pregnant in December last year but I missed at 5weeks again devastated and started to think this is never going to happen "What is wrong with me?" I have since found out that I am pregnant again in my 5th week and due at the end of October if all goes well..
I really could do with a buddy as I am so so scared and dont want to worry my family...

Thanks Chocolatedobe... xx


----------



## im_mi

welcome chocolatedobe, im sorry for your losses and congrats on the pregnancy! This section of the board is fab, and the girls on this thread are so amazing and supportive! This is also my "third time lucky", praying for sticky ones for us both :hugs:

Leigh, thats great to hear that the sickness tablets are helping a little and that you are able to eat. that will really help you feel better too, more energy for chasing after those little girls!

Beanie, ive totally had that horrible taste in my mouth at times too, tastes like something's crawled in there and died!! Feeling nauseous is so debilitating hun i hope you feel better soon.

ALH28, im sorry you are feeling rough too! I cant imagine having to get up to go to work in the morning at the moment, i just couldnt do it. I work 3 nights a week from 6-12, and its not too bad until about 11 when i could just fall asleep on the spot!

Wantabelly, thats great about your scan!!! congrats on seeing a healthy hb!

As for me, well, i actually feel ok today! i cant believe it! seabands are amazing, i highly recommend them to all of you ms sufferers if you havent tried them already! i put them on this morning before the ms kicked in and so far i feel great! I have been able to eat without having to force it down, and i even managed to have cheerios for breakfast and some peanut butter on toast afterwards! Thank God, i was getting SO bored of weetabix. Feel so much more confident about being able to cope with Jack's party on sunday now. Im going to try not to use the seabands for too long today because ive heard they can decrease in effectiveness if the pressure points get used to the pressure, and damnit i need to feel like this on sunday! im going to be brave and take them off in about 15 minutes and hope that the worst has passed and ill be ok for the rest of the day :) Going to head into town to pick up some balloons & paper plates for the party. cant believe he will be 2!


----------



## ALH28

Hi Chocolatedobe, welcome and congrats. Sending you lots of sticky baby dust :dust:

Glad the travel bands are working for you im_mi, I was actually thinking about them this morning - have some somewhere, but could face looking for them!! Hope the party on sunday goes really well and your ms stays away. Also, DO NOT know HOW you manage to work from 6pm-12am!!!! I am deadbeat by 9pm and tucked up - hats off you to! x 

Beaniebaby - it's rubbish isn't it, have this small window between about 12 and 6 where I feel ok!! So ok in fact that DH and I went to Blubeckers for an early dinner tonight!! The ribs and chips really hit the spot!! And so far I don't feel to sick!! May be I need to eat at Blubeckers every night!!!!!!

Gonna go hunt my travel bands down!

:hugs: to everyone, hope you all have a good weekend
Amy x


----------



## im_mi

amy, good luck finding the seabands!! they really are very good i cant recommend them enough. i find them to work best if you put them on before the nausea hits! Hehe yes its not easy but my little boy is a star, most days he doesnt wake me until gone 8am so i get just enough sleep. work has been quiet recently so ive been home by just gone midnight but the golf season starts again soon which means being crazy busy and not getting home until almost 1am, i have no idea how i will manage!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Welcome and congrats on your BFP chocolatedobe. So sorry for your losses, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. xxx 

Thanks Im_mi it is so draining I was like this with my daughter so hopefully its a good sign. I remember getting to 12 wks or so and thinking I couldn't remember what it felt like to NOT feel sick and have a feeling i'm gonna be the same this time. I was like you Amy and did feel ok the the middle part of the day but that breather's gone now and i'm feeling rough all day. The feeling of nausea is constantly there and the taste in my mouth too! Not knocking it though as I am actually feeling more relaxed about my scan on Thurs, if I didn't feel like this I know i'd be so anxious! I'm just looking forward to it now. I know the nerves will kick in once I walk though those hospital doors though and am dreading the waiting room but hey ho if I get to see a little bubs with a HB it will all be worth it! 

Good luck on Sunday Im-mi, my little one turned 2 in Nov and I couldn't believe it either they grow up so darn quick! Such a cute age though, if a nightmare at times with the terrible twos, but its all worth it! Hope the party is a success and the sea bands work for you. I might have to look into getting some myself. 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend. 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

I found them!!!!!!!!
But only after the sickness had already kicked in. It lasted from when I got up at 6.30 until 1pm, really struggled around the supermarket!! But I am going to wear them all day, and hopefully the evening sickness won't be as bad. X


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies how are we all doing today? I have finally found something that eases my sickness ice lollies! Been craving slush puppies all day but our local shop doesnt start selling them til the weather warms up. So instead I ransacked our freezer and found a ice lolly and just the coldness and the ice made me feel so much better. Going to make some ice cubes up and chew on them too since I can't drink water without feeling sick. Now feeling sicky again but we have no ice lollies left and I know df will moan if he has togo out again.

Am now 7 weeks today woop! Scan is in just 3 days can't wait seems like it has dragged since my last one.

Oh and I thought of a name of us not very original but how about octo-bumps? Is very hard to think of a name associated with October and as theres already October bumpkins in 1st tri theres not many halloweeny type names I could come up with. x


----------



## im_mi

Hehe yeah Octo-bumps is cool!! Ive been trying to think of a name too but havent come up with much, lol. Im rubbish at those sort of things! Excellent, link the thread here once you've made it leigh :) Hope your df stopped moaning and went to get you some ice lollies, thats great that you found something that helps! :) Have you got Makro's where you are? in our one you can get massive boxes of ice poles for really cheap!

Good luck with the seabands amy, hope that they work with your evening sickness! mine didnt work so well today :( still took the edge off of it though so thats something.


----------



## BeanieBaby

I haven't managed to get myself any sickness bands yet but have managed to find something to help with the foul taste in my mouth and that's sour haribo sweets! I've nearly eaten a whole bag this eve though so not sure its the best cure but for the time being its all I have! Sugar overload for the little bubba though so hope its not doing cartwheels in there! 

Hope the party was a success im_mi and your little one had a fabulous 2nd birthday. 

Hope the rest of you girlies enjoyed your weekends too. Love the new name Babytots! 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Hi girls, 
How were your weekends? 

The seabands are helping to some degree, I'm waking up feeling awful, but they seem to help more with the evening sickness. 

I'm off work today and have felt so rough over the weekend I'm not sure how I'm gonnna cope going back to work. I'm still in bed now!!!!! The tiredness is overwhelming. We had friends round yesterday afternoon, with their 3 year old and 6 month old. I was absolutely shattered! Im_mi - how are you coping with feeling ill AND looking after your son?? I should think myself lucky that it is only me!! 

Got a personal question for you guys - don't answer if you think I'm overstepping the mark. We haven't :sex: since we found out I'm pregnant - has anyone else?? I feel bad - DH has been very good, but does keep on about it and I feel bad. But I feel so crap most of the day and in the 4 hour window that I feel good 'bumping uglies' is the last thing I feel like!! I wonder if that is my body protecting my little jellytot by not letting me feel sexy at all?? I know there is no proper reason why I shouldn't do it, but a tiny little bit of me worries that it might do something?? 

Im-mi - how was the party, bet you were shattered!!! Just hope you didn't have to work afterwards? 

Babytots - I'm also gonna try some Ice Lollies, the only ones we have in the freezer are Fabs, and the thought of the chocolate on the top is making me feel sick, so will have to buy some plain ones!!! I was considering this morning to scrape the chocolate off, then decided that was a bit drastic!! Lol! Also, good luck with your scan tomorrow, update asap please! 

Also, a word of warning for you all - DH was watching American Pie The Wedding when I got home from work on Saturday - DO NOT watch the poo scene if you're feeling sick. Oh My GOd - I almost :sick: all over the place. I kept shouting at him to turn it off!!! Feeling queasy thinking about it now!! 

I just keep reminding myself that I am happy to feel this sick, didn't have this at all last time so hoping it means my hormones are high and this one is gonna stick around for the journey. 

Hope you all have good days
Amy x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls

Apologies in advance for this post, but i'm so scared right now not really sure where to turn but started bleeding this morning, am 7 wks today. :cry: Can't believe this may be happening again! I called the EPU to see if they could see me before my scheduled scan on Thurs and they've said they would prefer me to wait as they'll know more by then as either the bleeding is going to progress into a miscarraige or whether its going to tail off and everything will be ok. They said I could go in and see baby and a HB today and think everything's fine then mc in the next day or two so best to give it another few days. 

The bleeding has tailed off now, it was like a heavy period but its now slowed right down. I have had no clots and no pain just feel a bit icky like i'm on my period. 

I know there's nothing anyone can say but know you all understand and could just do with a few prayers and top ups of sticky :dust: for our little bean. Not holding out much hope though so gonna prepare ourselves for the worst. 

xxx


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies glad you all like the name im_mi if you change the title on this thread I will ask admin to move it across to the bump buddies section that way we can keep all our posts here too.

We do have a Makro but its too far away for me to get to :( I don't drive and no buses pass that way grr!!! Did get df to buy me some calypso lollies though. How did your sons 2nd birthday party go?

beanie-baby I love sour haribo sweets but can't bring myself to eat any as I know it won't help with the sickness :( Could just eat some of those sour apple flavoured chewits though. Sorry to hear you are bleeding sweetie I do hope its nothing and I have everything crossed your scan goes well on Thursday. In the meantime put your feet up and get lots of rest. Its good that the bleeding has stopped and that you had no pain with itn thats a really good sign. With my 1st loss I had severe cramps and was constantly bleeding.

Amy- Sorry to hear you have been feeling rough hope you feel better when you go back to word. Oh and its bloody hardwork feeling like crap and looking after children but somehow you just get on with and get through each day lol.

We haven't done the deed either and we won't for a very longgggg time lol. I just don't feel comfortable with it given my history and I feel so rubbish that sex is the last thing on my mind. Though my dreams tell me different lmao!!

Oooo I love fab ice lollies but like you the thought of anything with chocolate on turns my stomach. Though for some reason I can eat chocolate pop tarts without feeling too sick. 

Me and df watched American Pie: The Wedding too and it was df who had to cover his eyes when that scence came on. Have seen it a few times now and it just makes me laugh. I know its not real so doesn't bother me. Now had that been someone doing it for real then I would have puked lol.

My scan is at 8.45am tomorrow so nice and early will come on asap to update but not sure when it will be as no doubt I will be feeling like death warmed up having to wake up at 7am (tiredness really doesn't help my sickness). Hoping to get a picture this time but my epu are so stingy when it comes to scan pics but hopefully if I say to them that I want scan pics to remember this baby by if something goes wrong they will let me have one. 

having a better day sickness wise today. Was a moment earlier where I had to lie down because I was ready to hurl but that feeling passed. Even managed to get out and take my youngest to the doctors and I haven't been out the house since df finished work last week lol. x


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies glad you all like the name im_mi if you change the title on this thread I will ask admin to move it across to the bump buddies section that way we can keep all our posts here too.

We do have a Makro but its too far away for me to get to :( I don't drive and no buses pass that way grr!!! Did get df to buy me some calypso lollies though. How did your sons 2nd birthday party go?

beanie-baby I love sour haribo sweets but can't bring myself to eat any as I know it won't help with the sickness :( Could just eat some of those sour apple flavoured chewits though. Sorry to hear you are bleeding sweetie I do hope its nothing and I have everything crossed your scan goes well on Thursday. In the meantime put your feet up and get lots of rest. Its good that the bleeding has stopped and that you had no pain with itn thats a really good sign. With my 1st loss I had severe cramps and was constantly bleeding.

Amy- Sorry to hear you have been feeling rough hope you feel better when you go back to work. Oh and its bloody hardwork feeling like crap and looking after children but somehow you just get on with and get through each day lol.

We haven't done the deed either and we won't for a very longgggg time lol. I just don't feel comfortable with it given my history and I feel so rubbish that sex is the last thing on my mind. Though my dreams tell me different lmao!!

Oooo I love fab ice lollies but like you the thought of anything with chocolate on turns my stomach. Though for some reason I can eat chocolate pop tarts without feeling too sick. 

Me and df watched American Pie: The Wedding too and it was df who had to cover his eyes when that scence came on. Have seen it a few times now and it just makes me laugh. I know its not real so doesn't bother me. Now had that been someone doing it for real then I would have puked lol.

My scan is at 8.45am tomorrow so nice and early will come on asap to update but not sure when it will be as no doubt I will be feeling like death warmed up having to wake up at 7am (tiredness really doesn't help my sickness). Hoping to get a picture this time but my epu are so stingy when it comes to scan pics but hopefully if I say to them that I want scan pics to remember this baby by if something goes wrong they will let me have one. 

having a better day sickness wise today. Was a moment earlier where I had to lie down because I was ready to hurl but that feeling passed. Even managed to get out and take my youngest to the doctors and I haven't been out the house since df finished work last week lol. x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks hun. Went and had a long nap earlier and still no bleeding since around lunchtime today so am hoping that's a good sign. Well prepared for it to start up again though but holding onto a bit of hope for the mo. Am v. scared though and feeling rather sorry for myself if this is happening again. 

Glad you're feeling slightly better on the sickness front. I can eat the harribo sweets as the sourness is the only thing that takes the foul taste away but can't eat chocolate or cake or have sugar on my cereal so reckon i'm defo off sweet and craving sour or savoury! Am feeling slightly less sick today so with the bleeding that's worrying me also but i'll keep you all up dated. 

Thanks for your support. Good luck with your scan tomorrow, can't wait to see your pic. 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Oh Beaniebaby, I'm sorry :hug:

Your right to put your feet up, try and do nothing until your scan. Try to keep positive and remember that bleeding without pain is more reassuring than bleeding with pain. Easier said than done though, I know. What does your gut feeling tell you? 

We're here if you need anything, have got everything (even my eyes) crossed for you(!). Big big :hug:

:dust: 
:dust:
:dust:
:dust: 

Amy x


----------



## Lawa

HI ladies I am slightly worried today from my lack of symptoms but read they may not start till about 7 weeks?

I have sore boobs tired but not overly so and weeing slightly more but not much?

Things i am noticing is very thirsty and very cold :/

Got my scan Friday so big week for me that seems to be dragging and a midwife appointment on Thursday!


----------



## BeanieBaby

ALH28 said:


> Oh Beaniebaby, I'm sorry :hug:
> 
> Your right to put your feet up, try and do nothing until your scan. Try to keep positive and remember that bleeding without pain is more reassuring than bleeding with pain. Easier said than done though, I know. What does your gut feeling tell you?
> 
> We're here if you need anything, have got everything (even my eyes) crossed for you(!). Big big :hug:
> 
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:
> 
> Amy x

Thanks Amy. Not sure really, am up and down. No bleeding since yesterday lunch but keep feeling like its started again as feel v. tender in my uterus area and a bit icky like i'm coming on so am on constant knicker watch but always surprised when there's nothing! I just don't get it. On the other hand though I do feel less sick so my gutt is telling me it was a warning sign of somesort so we don't get our hopes up for Thurs so am still expecting the worst but who knows. 

I will keep you all posted, thanks so much for your support. 

Sorry to hear you're not feeling many symptoms Lawa, its still v. early days so i'm sure they'll be hitting you in the next few days so don't worry. Good luck for your scan on Fri, hope it all goes well. Will be looking forward to hearing your update. 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya,
Just thought i'd drop by to say I can't believe I'm 8 weeks today! it's amazing!

Lawa - don't worry about no symptoms - my sis didn't have any either for all 3 of her kids & they're just fine. Pregnancy is so different for everyone. I feel sick all the time but haven't actually thrown up (feel v lucky about that one!), I get cramps all the time & am really grumpy. There are other symptoms from just being sick so don't worry, even if you get none you could be just fine.

BeanieBaby, I'm sorry to hear your news, hope alls goes well. There seem to be lots of story's how people bleed in pregnancy & all's fine so lets hope this is your story too. xx


----------



## im_mi

Hi girls!

Beanie, im sorry to hear you are feeling less sick :( praying so hard that everything will be okay. the girls are right though, there are lots of people that bleed during pregnancy and all turns out to be fine! symptoms wax and wane, it might just be an unfortunate coincidence :hugs:

Amy, i totally havent been in the mood for sexytime either recently. From what ive read there's no way that sex can hurt a pregnancy (unless youve been told by your doctor to abstain for whatever reason), but that didnt stop me telling DH to be very gentle in the first couple of weeks :haha: im totally off nookie right now anyway, im always so tired in the evenings and with the amount of weight i am gaining, i feel totally gross anyway! Hehe no its not easy looking after a toddler whilst pregnant, but im very lucky with Jack. He is such a good boy, theres been a couple of times i have needed a day time nap and he has been happy to watch Cbeebies for an hour while i doze on the sofa. The party went great, thanks! and yes, it was totally exhausting lol. im still recovering now and its tuesday!! How was your weekend?

Leigh, i hope the stingy buggers will let you have a scan pic! How are you feeling today? Man i could murder an ice lolly right now, yum yum! I think ill have to get one later.

Lawa, my sickness didnt kick in with full force until i was about 7 weeks by my LMP. I should be 8 weeks now, but my scan put me at 5 days behind. it really is different for everyone honey, and your other symptoms sound really promising :hugs:

Ugh, i feel so rough today. Im so sick of feeling like this, i just cant be bothered to do anything. Going to have to force myself to get out of the house today though, i need to go buy a new bra for work as i am exploding out of mine. And poor Jack hasnt had a proper excursion out of the house for ages so definitely need to take him out for some fresh air.


----------



## wanabamummy

hi ladies, 

not sure what to do.

now having my second lot of spotting. 1st was saturday after :sex: and today i got it (red) when i wiped. it doesnt seem to flow, but am concerned its my 2nd lot.

got a private scan on monday as doc wouldnt give me one but am worried im not gona hold out.

am 6wk3d, i was 6wk4d when we lost ickle bubs :cry: i really thought i was gona get through this week.

if its not flowing should i bother the doc, or wait for scan?


----------



## starsunshine

I posted on your other thread, but I think if it continues then you should go get checked out - it's not nice waiting & monday seems a long way off. If there's any way you can get an earlier scan I'd go for it. The doc should understand that you're feeling anxious & hopefully will help you. 
xx


----------



## Lawa

Thanks guys :D 48 hours now till midwife booking in and 72 till Scan! 

So nervous. Docters dating me by LMP at 6-7 days ahed of what I am due to stupid cycles :D


----------



## im_mi

wanabamummy, i would definitely call the doc now. as its just spotting, and it started after sex, im sure its just an angry cervix but if it will help you relax its definitely worth going and speaking to them about it hun xxx

eee thats so exciting lawa! i cant believe you're getting booked in so early, im jealous! they wont book you in around here until 8-10 weeks! 

starsunshine, i totally forgot to reply to you in my post earlier! its great to hear from you! 8 weeks, how exciting! i would have been 8w1d by now if silly sonographer hadnt moved my dates, lol. i am certain they will move them forward again at the dating scan.


----------



## babytots

Hey Lawa my symptoms didn't kick in properly til I was 6 weeks so try not to worry too much. Hopefully Friday will come quickly for you so you can see your baby at the scan!

Amy I am glad to hear you have had no more spotting and I do hope for good news for you in 2 days time. Can understand you thinking the worst so not to get your hopes up but I am sure everything will be fine. you might just be having a good day symptom wise and they come back with a vengance soon.

im_mi Sorry to hear you are feeling rough its horrible isn't it! As grateful as you are to be pg the horrid symptoms are awful and it takes all of my energy right now just to get through the day. Hope you start to feel better soon.

wanabamummy- Sorry to hear you have had more bleeding I do hope its nothing to worry about though can imagine how scared you must be feeling considering you are close to the date you were when you lost your last baby. Heres hoping all is ok though and on Monday you see baby happy and healthy in your tummy. Its a shame your doc won't give you a scan imo given your history and the fact this is the 2nd time you have bled he should really refer to the epu! Perhaps it might be worth getting a 2nd opinion from a different doctor. I find the male doctors at my surgery such arses when it comes to things like this but the female doctors are more sympathetic.

My scan went well today baby measures spot on so I am sticking with my dates on my ticker and am offically due the 9th Oct! im_mi we are due them same time so I hope your dates stay the same (I know selfish aren't I?)

Heres a piccy the sonographer was lovely and sneakily gave me a pic when I asked for one which was really nice of her! Can't stop looking at my precious baby :D x

https://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/thepinkyone/scan%20pics%20and%20random%20pics/jellybaby73.jpg


----------



## Lawa

Their only booking me in so early hun as I have had 2 miscarriages and no live births at 24 :/


----------



## im_mi

ohhh leigh thats fantastic!!! what a lovely pic :D and thats great that we are due at the same time! congrats hun im so happy for you xxxx

ah i see, lawa. well its good that they are keeping a close eye on you hon :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

The good news isI have my pram Sorted! 

My auntie needed a stroller for her LO so I bought her the stroller and we now own a Mamas and Papas Ultima in CityScape for 150 quid just need car seat and stand.

You must think I am mad lol


----------



## im_mi

not at all! i got Jack's pushchair when i was 5 weeks gone, lol! we're not using a pushchair all at this time thank goodness, theyre so expensive!


----------



## Lawa

I know tell me about it! I have a carrier to from last time i want to use round town and stuff :D 
Im_Mi you can be my breast feeding champion lol if my boobs dont suffocate bubs lol


----------



## ALH28

Beaniebaby - the dates don't coincide with your AF do they? Sometimes you have a bleed when she'd be due?? Still praying for you :hugs: x 

Lawa - don't worry about lack of symptoms, mine started around 6+5 ish I think, you'll wish you hadn't had the sickness once it starts!! 

Im_mi - glad you survived the party!! Nice new bra?? Not a nice day to be out and about - stupid weather!!!

Starsunshine - nice to see you back!! How are you feeling?? I too feel sick all the time (apart from about 2-6pm!!) but can't be sick which I find very frustrating!!!! 

wanabamummy - :hug: do you have pain too? Spotting I think isn't too bad, especially after sexy times! I remember someone saying that your cervix is often soft and 'friable' in early pregnancy and too much knocking around upsets it. But if it is still happening I'd get a GP referral just to put your mind at ease. Fingers crossed for you and I hope you get a scan sooner. 

Babytots - nice picture!!! Really happy for you :thumbup:

:dust: for everyone x


----------



## wanabamummy

Congrats on your scan baby tots it looks awesome!!!

Well I got checked in with another doc. I am having stabbing pains to my left which is concerning me now.

He tried to ring epu but it was about 4.30 and apparently don't work that late!! Argh!!!

So he said someone will call me tomo with an appointment for a scan. So feeling a bit numb really cos don't know what to think really. ESP with this pain in my side. What does that mean?


----------



## babytots

Thanks ladies!

Lawa- Thats great you have a pram sorted already. Nothing wrong with positive thinking! I was so close to buying a little Roo outift today but stopped myself mainly because I don't want to buy anymore clothes til we know the sex as I have alot of neutral stuff already and well boxes and boxes of girls clothes. I also saw a drib outside a charity shop for 35 pounds If I was further along I would of snapped it up but I know df will kill me for spending money so soon especially as we have a moses basket stand upstairs but I want a crib this time lol. 

How has everyones day been? x


----------



## ALH28

wanabamummy - I had stabbing pains in my right side - it was where i'd ovulated and had a haemorrhagic corpus luteum (basically a bleeding ovary where it had ovulated!)
If you feel worse before tomorrow you must go to A&E. 
Really, really hope it's all ok X


----------



## ALH28

You girls are so brave buying stuff already. Just can't bring myself to do it, stupid I know but worry I'll jinx myself!! Have visions of having the baby and having nothing at all!!! I shall be a slummy mummy!!


----------



## Lawa

Hun not being brave lol it has terrified me just something that was to good of a bargain to miss! I have about 900 pounds worth of pram for 250 odd quid


----------



## babytots

wanabamummy- Glad you rang doctors but how annoying that the epu isn't open mine only opens in a morning and never the afternoon. I'm sorry you are getting pains too hopefulyl its nothing to worry about and its something like wind. I know I get terrible cramps sometimes and wonder if its baby then realise its my digestive system lol. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. x

p.s Will contact one of the admins to see if they can move this thread across to the bump buddies section :D Oh and if you like I will have a go at making us a lil siggy for our group will give me something to do in my spare time :D


----------



## ALH28

what is the bump buddies section? Don't wanna loose you all!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls 

So sorry once again to hear about your 2nd lot of spotting wannabamummy, really hope its just a delayed bleed from :sex: at the weekend. Good luck with getting a scan booked in tomorrow, let us know how you get on. Sending you lots of :hugs: 

Happy 8 weeks starsunshine :happydance: 

Im-mi sorry to hear you're still feeling so sick. After saying my symptoms had tailed off this morning they were back with avengence at lunchtime and have felt almost the worst yet for the rest of today! Am so confused. Thanks for all your comments girls, having a better day today as no bleeding since yesterday lunch still, no pain or cramps. Thanks Amy, unfortunately af was due 31 Jan so can't be that. Just not sure anymore. Have got my hopes up again though as still feel so pregnant but only time will tell...2 more sleeps til the scan. 

Congrats on your scan Leigh, such a cute pic! I really hope all is well for me Thurs as i'll be 7w 3d then too so would love a pic like yours or even just to see bubs but be refused a pic! 

Congrats on getting your pram sorted Lawa, great saving! Our pram is in city scape too from M&P, its the one we had for Bella. Think its the pliko pramette though. Good luck on Thurs for your BI appointment, they only do them at 10 wks here! 

xxx


----------



## Lawa

Morning ladies only 48 hours till my Scan!! 

Got to clean today ready for the MW lmao


----------



## im_mi

Hehe yes lawa, baby carriers are awesome! We used a wrap sling when jack was little and a mei tai baby carrier when he got bigger. I am so passionate about babywearing, its fantastic! im a bit of a sling nut :D We're not going to bother with a pushchair at all this time round, just cant see the point. Hehe of course ill be your bf champion! 

wanabeamummy, the stabbing pains are concerning especially when they are coupled with bleeding. however i have had random stabbing pains at times too, im sure that its nothing to worry about but because of the ectopic risk im really pleased that you're going to have a scan to have things checked out. Sending love and strength your way i hope everything is ok sweetie.

Aww leigh, cribs are so cute! This time round we are going to get one of those co-sleeper cots that attach to the side of the bed, so we can co sleep but mummy still gets her space!! hehe. aww yeah a siggy for our lil group would be lovely! I love your sig, you're very talented! i wouldnt have a clue where to start when it comes to making graphics!

Beanie, how are you doing today hon? Any more bleeding? I hope its well and truly stopped now :hugs:

Im feeling pretty good today as it stands! just a wee bit tired and queasy which is okay :) will come back here to update properly later!

Haha amy you wont be a slummy mummy! Honestly, by the time you get to your second baby you just kinda chill out about buying stuff. i mean, dont get me wrong, i am excited to buy new things for the baby but with Jack i was just BUY BUY BUY the whole way through and now im like "nah lets give it a little while longer" lol.


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya girlies, 

prams cost £900???? this is my first so got no idea. Are they really that much?
I bought a car last week as neither of ours are suitable - we both had tiny cars! Now we got a family car with isofix seats in the back so we're all ready when we get the car seat.

sorry I was away for a while it was 1/2 term & being a teacher that meant lots of getting up late & then car shopping! 

As for feeling sick, well I had today off after being sick in the loo's during assembly this morning! Thought it best to be sick in my own toilet!! hahaha! But to be really random, I can't stop eating either. Is that normal? I'm ravenous most of the time! Not feeling too bad now. I'm sure it's just a bad day today :( but I'm happy that I have some symptoms.

Going for my scan tomorrow morning, am soooooo excited I know I won't be able to sleep tonight thinking about it. Your scan looked bril btw! I hope mine comes out good. Do you normally have to pay for them? How much are they?

I want to get one of those baby slings as they look really good - the african's do it all the time! I like the idea of my baby next to me rather than all the way down in a pram (although I will be getting a pram too). I also want to give bf a go - in fact I'm kind of stubborn about it at the mo - I will do it, I will do it etc! maybe we can all help each other out when the time comes!

Well that's me for now, bit ranbdom & I'm def not thinking as clearly as I used to . . . pregnancy brain in full flow!


----------



## Lawa

Ladies so scared that I am going to this scan on Friday and their will be nothing at all their :/

Syill not having many symptoms i hope history isnt repeating itself :(


----------



## im_mi

starsunshine, thats awesome that you are feeling stubborn about breastfeeding! its really amazing, im still breastfeeding Jack and he is 2, its not always been easy but its the most worthwhile thing ive ever done. Also, on babywearing: when i stopped using a pushchair and started carrying jack in a wrap sling (much like the tribal ones), he started sleeping better, eating better, feeding better, he was so much more confident and content. Right next to mummy is exactly where little babies expect to be :) And also, when you carry a baby in a proper baby sling (not one of those awful babybjorn style carriers that are terrible for their hip and spine development), like a wrap, it actually counts as tummy time! which was awesome for us as jack hated going on his tummy haha.

Aww lawa, im sure everything will be okay! honestly, my symptoms hardly kicked in until almost 7 weeks (by my dates, not my new ones)! hopefully youll be feeling horrendously sick and reassured really soon :hugs:


----------



## babytots

ALH- The bump buddies section is just further down the pregnancy after loss section. This thread should be there rather then in here. If you subscribe to this thread it should show up on your profile page when you go to user cp.

Beanie-baby good luck with your scan tomorrow and sure all will go well and fingers crossed you are able to get a piccy.Glad you have no more spotting and that your symptoms are back.

im_mi I have seen those cots you mention and think I will invest in one for when baby gets bigger. We co-sleeped with Charlotte alot and shes a right pain in the bum at bedtimes now so hopefully we will still have that closeness to the baby without him/her getting attached to sleeping in our bed.

I too am usless with graphics but a friend taught me how to do things like that and I'm getting much better at it. Is lots of fun especially when manipulating photos :D Will have a go at making one later tonight. Feeling too bleurgh to do one right now.

Glad you are feeling ok today. Sicknesswise I'm not too bad just trying to find things to eat to keep the nausea at bay which is doing my head in since there is nothing I can think of I want to eat apart from pizza which really isn't good lol. THe first 16 weeks my money just gets spent on junk food and takeaways :blush:

starsunshine- Not all prams are expensive its usually the ones that come in packages with everything you could possibly need. The pram I have from dd I got off ebay for 100 pounds and it was good as new and I love it! Can't wait to use it again with this baby. Going to be buying another though as need a smaller more versatile pram for getting on buses etc.

Sorry to hear you are having a sick day glad you are at home now and can put your feet up. I'm suprised that although I have been feeling awful for the past 2 weeks I have yet to be sick. I think the tablets are helping with that though lol.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I didn't have to pay for my scan pic as she gave it to me when she really isn't meant to lol. We have to pay for our 20 week scan pic though.

Lawa good luck with your scan tomorrow I am sure all will be fine though know how you are feeling as I felt the same before my scan yesterday. 

I like the idea of baby slings too but my back is knackered after having the girls and I had a carrier when I had Charlotte and it put too much pressure on my poor spine to use it all the time.

I will definately be bf this time round though. When I had Hollie the m/w weren't helpful at all and I gave up trying to bf by day 2. Was more determined with Charlotte and manage dit for 4 months but then my milk dried up and I had no choice to switch to formula. This time round I want to try and bf for as long as possible. x


----------



## im_mi

what kind of carrier did you use? the more mainstream baby carriers are terrible for your back. thats why i always use wraps, i have a lot of back problems but the wraps distribute the weight so well it barely feels like you are carrying a baby at all! :D

im sure youll manage to feed for longer this time hun, anything is possible with the right support and information :) its well worth seeking out a la leche league group now and meeting some other bfing mums so you have a good support network :)


----------



## starsunshine

ok, just been looking for a baby wrap - found a sling but no wrap. Where do I start to look? I found a sling at kiddicare that looks good but after what you said im_mi I'm not so sure now!


----------



## Lawa

`im Im I looked at mobys but being a large chested lady at the moment giving room for growth I am worried a wrap will be a nightmare.

I like the idea of a ring sling so I could give it all a bit more room ?


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls. Am feeling much better about things as still no more bleeding since Mon, no pain, clots or even spotting and am feeling so sick, even worse than last week. Just don't know what to think, really hope it was just a random bleed but there was a lot so who knows. Scan at 11am tomorrow, will keep you updated. 

Good luck with your scan too Starsunshine and your MW appointment Lawa. 

I will defo be bf too if I get that far. BF Bella until 5 months and 1 w, had to stop as i'd started weaning her off a couple of weeks before and had replaced two feeds with formula as wanted to give up by 7 months as had a hen weekend to go to. Once she was on that bottle she decided she liked it and after a couple of weeks she wouldn't latch on at all! I just wasn't ready yet, tried everything to get her to latch back on but she'd just scream the place down! Went into mourning almost and kept crying that my baby was all grown up and didn't need me anymore and OH kept telling me not to be so silly! I felt better in about a week and was a relief to get my body back but will defo be more careful next time to make sure i'm 100% ready before I introduce formula bottles. She had been having one expressed milk bottle since around 8 wks and was fine with that, I think she just got a taste for the formula! I couldn't express enough to substitute more feeds with expressed BM so hence the formula. Not that anything's wrong with formula at all I just missed the closeness that BF brought. Whoever tries it the first 3 wks are hell. They said 2 to me but I was still in agony in week 3 but after that it was fine and worth fighting through it, but can understand why some people stop, have had friends who've had mastitus and all sorts and its harder to feed through the pain then. Good luck to everyone! Can't believe we're all talking prams, slings and BF already, these next few months are gonna really drag, everyone sounds so ready already! Just hope i get to that stage, so won't tempt fate talking too much about stuff until after tomorrow! 

xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Evening all!

Had a scan today and all seems well... Thank god!!

They measured me at 5 wks 5 days which is odd. By my ov I am 6 wks 4 dyas or even by lmp I am 6 wks today. 

Anyway we are reliveved that there was a heartbeat , I had to wince but nurse assured me it was there. Not sure how i should date myself though. Mybe go by lmp.

I love the idea of a baby sling. I mentioned this to oh but he was worried about falling over. Also with this being my first I haven't a clue what I am doing and not sure i would be brave enough to ditch a pram!!

Like how do you get baby from car seat into sling easily. And what if you are out and need a wee? And do they also like to be with dad in sling? Can you get lessons on how to use them?


----------



## Lawa

Tbh I have used my sling on my 5 month old cousin and it is so easy! Me and OH will use it to put baby in sling just put sling on take out of car seat and put them in! 

Some places I belive have sling meets ?

But as for the wee what you going to do if baby is in a pram exactly the same hun.


----------



## im_mi

wannabeamummy, you can go to the loo when your baby is in a sling! Thats whats so fab about them, you can just get on with your life as normal! I used a Kari-me, its a lot like a moby. I am quite a curvy girl too Lawa and i never had any problems with it at all. They're lovely and stretchy so have plenty of give :) the Kari-me's are a little more stretchy than the moby's, i think, although im not sure as i never had a moby. They are a little tricky to learn to tie but once you get the hang of it they are brilliant, so easy. I would put mine on before we left the house and you can take baby in and out of it without taking it off. Honestly wanabeamummy, after using a pram and a sling regularly i would take the sling over a pram any time for ease of use. Ask your other half what he thinks the tribal ladies in africa do, lol! i dont think theres any safety issue unless you like, fall over a hell of a lot lol.

I could ramble on about babywearing all day long! i have to go to bed now but tomorrow i'll find you girls some links and info to peruse. all this talk of slings is so exciting, i have missed babywearing so much! my little man went in the mei tai every day up until a few months ago and now he has decided he is too grown-up for slings/carriers or pushchairs, lol. I miss wearing him so much itll be great to have a little bean attached to me all day again :D what's better than getting to cuddle with your favourite person all day long? :cloud9:

anyway night night girls speak tomorrow x


----------



## im_mi

just quickly - https://www.kari-me.com/ thats the link to the site about my kari me sling :)


----------



## wanabamummy

Thanks im_mi

I am very intriged by this , I guess cos I don't know anyone who has done it!! Am very interested in everyones views on this! I guess I should go in a shop and play with one! Lol.

Keep the info coming! :thumbup:


----------



## Lawa

Have a look on the natural parenting forum on here you will find lots of advice and reveiws in the carrier thread and search baby wearing


----------



## im_mi

wanabe, you dont tend to find wraps etc in shops, usually you can get them by mail order or online. I got mine from a pair of local girls who were running a babywearing consultancy for a while :) Yeah the natural parenting forum is a great place to go for info on stuff like this!

Good luck with the midwife today lawa! Whats your real name, by the way? and you, beanie, starsunshine & wanabe? in case any of you were wondering, i'm Immi (imogen) :) x


----------



## Lawa

Well midwife is now 2 hours late grrrr.

Its Laura hun or lou as people call me :D


----------



## im_mi

2 hours late?? grrr! as if you werent nervous enough lol! hope she turns up soon xxx


----------



## Lawa

Just got in touch they had forgotten me !!! 

Coming at 1 oclock took all the shine of it though :(


----------



## wanabamummy

im Kelly!!! :flower:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats again on your scan Kelly, so pleased for you! 

Hope your midwife appointment goes/went well Laura, what a pain them forgetting about you! Doesn't surprise me there all usually so overworked these days! 

I'm Charlie by the way everyone, good idea Immi! Oh and on the carrier front I could defo be converted to using one I think, nearly got one of the ones you recommend at one point as Bella went through an awful stage at one point of hating being in her pram and it was torture, couldn't get any shopping down, she just screamed constantly unless I was holding her! 

Well i'm back from my scan...and WE HAVE A BABY......AND A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We can't believe it! Seems our prayers were answered and whatever Mon's random heavy bleed was about, little bubs was none the wiser and was happy in his/her little sac beaming away at us! 

Thought it was all over and you could cut the atmosphere with a knife this morning, we were both so nervous! In the scan room all the mags we picked up seemed to be dated Nov '09 which is when we were there last time with bad news so though that was our first bad omen, then our sonographer was the same 'cold' one that we had who gave us false hope at the beginning then confirmed our mc, so we thought deja vu, here we go again! 

I had emptied my bladder as figured they wouldn't see anything and would have to do an internal so was in shock when little bubs came up straightaway on the normal ultrasound! The HB was perfect beating away and the CRL was 15.1 which actually ties in with my LMP, rather than ov date which is what I was going on so need to change my ticker as i'm actually 7w 6d!!! Due date is now 8 October 

We are still in shock, kept beaming at each other like cheshire cats and kept saying to her are you sure, are you sure!!! Could make out the little face and everything was really clear! Managed to get a pic but its a bit fuzzy but hopefully you can see too. 

Thanks to everyone for keeping me sane this week, its been a long 4 days! 

So here goes:-

https://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af27/charlieg8173/IMG_1737.jpg

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lawa

Woop COngrats hunny :D 

Midwife just left and she was really nice so all fingers crossed for my scan now :D


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks hun, glad it went well. Good luck for tomorrow! xxx


----------



## ALH28

Yeahy Charlie - really happy for you!! 
Now I've gotta learn all your real names - pregnancy brain has already kicked in lol!!

Called ultrasound dept today as got my Nuchal Scan date, needed to change it as OH can't come the day they gave me. The receptionist was a little hitler!!!! They are so mean. She ignored me for about 5 mins when I was standing at the desk. Then was really arsey with me saying that if we do it on the day I requested my dates might be wrong and the baby too small, then they would have to book me again and they are already busy enough!! She also made a note about something I couldn't see on the computer - probably an arsey note saying I'd requested this and if my dates are wrong it is my fault!!! I'm sorry but I want OH to come with me, he didn't come to the early scan as I didn't tell him incase it was bad news. So what if they have to rescan me, selfish I know, but they should offer evening appointments then shouldn't they!!!! 
No wondering if I should have just kept the original app and gone with a friend?? 

Ok rant over!

Still feeling pretty pukey, but had this weird abdo ache for a few days, am hoping that it is just due to all the crap I'm eating and not a bad sign. Keep worrying about MMC. Need to stop and stay positive!! 

I love the idea of a sling rather than a pram etc. My friend bought a baby bjorn, but I would have got a sling instead, they are so much more natural. It is exciting talking about all this stuff and BF - you can count me in on that one too!! Although i'm still pretty reserved and not thinking past 12 week scan yet. Each day is a bonus. 

So just to recap, tell me if I've got these wrong;
im_mi = Immi
Beaniebaby = Charlie
Lawa = Lou
Babytots = Leigh
Wanabamummy = Kelly

Lou - hope the midwife was nice after she finally turned up!!

Amy x


----------



## Lawa

Hiya Amy hun (Waves)

She was lovely just got heartburn again now :roll:

So nervous about my scan tomorrow at 11.00 I am hoping we see a HB but am aware you may not see it untill 7 weeks :( 

I have said if everything is fine tomorrow I may go and buy myself a maternity dress for work @


----------



## im_mi

Aw amy, im sorry about the mean reception bitch :( some of these people can be so horrible, its like they dont realise what an emotional journey this can be. 

Charlie i am SO happy for you!!! i knew everything would be okay!! :cloud9: what a gorgeous picture, too! eeep! :happydance:

Laura thats great that your midwife appt. went well! what time is your scan tomorrow? edit: oops we posted at the same time! will be anxiously awaiting your update tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## starsunshine

:cloud9:
Hiya, I'm back from my scan - it was amazing. Saw the heartbeat flickering away. They said everything was fine & I'm soooo happy!

Rosie btw

My mw appoint is tom so can't wait!!!!!
:cloud9:


----------



## Lawa

Rosie thats brill! 

Im Im god knows how I am going to make it till tomorrow!


----------



## ALH28

Hey Laura, I'm sure you'll see a HB tomo, when I had my scan I was 6 weeks and saw a tiny strong HB. Good luck x


----------



## ALH28

Rosie thats great news - really happy for you! x


----------



## Lawa

Cheers hun after my BO I am just dreading going and their being nothing their!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Ah so sorry to hear they were so rude to you about your scan Amy that's awful. Stick to ya guns, your 12 week scan is too good for your OH to miss! 

Congrats on your scan today Rosie, so happy for you! :happydance: I am still on :cloud9: from mine too!!! 

Good luck with yours tomorrow Laura, am sure you'll see a HB, Kelly saw one at her scan yesterday and she was 5+5 I think. 

I forgot to say earlier I have now also booked my MW appointment for 16 March and have my 12 wk scan on 1 April. All feels so much more real now!!! 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Thanks guys! I'm still grinning from ear to ear. I can't believe I saw my baby & that little heart beat going strong! We sat up all night chatting about it last night. It's such a miracle. Wow!!!!! :cloud9:

I told some of my colleagues at work - well showed them to pic & they were mega excited too!

I hope your's goes well today Laura (hope I got the name right as I've lost the thread & who was having a scan today so using my memory which isn't the best today - pregnancy brain! sorry if I got the wrong name!)

I just have to keep it together until this aft for my mw appointment!:cloud9:


----------



## starsunshine

Oh, btw I had to have an internal scan (gross but def worth it) & they measured me 8w 2days (yesterday) exactly what my dates are!!!! crazy or what! Baby measured 19 mm - so cute


----------



## Lawa

HUn I feel sick lol it is Laura ys ;D 

I am used to internals now! God still two and a half hours to go :(


----------



## BeanieBaby

Rosie OH and I were the same last night, just couldn't stop talking about it! It was such a good day. 

Good luck Laura you'll be fine, can't wait to hear your update. 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Good luck with your scan Laura - looking forward to your update. 

I'm a little worried today, woke up at 2.30am and couldn't get back to sleep for ages. I had a weird combination of feeling really sick but hungry at the same time. Also had tummy ache, not cramping, but definitely a vague dull ache. So went and had a glass of milk which kinda settled the hunger and sickness, but the tummy ache continued. It wasn't continuos but came and went, which really worried me as when had the MC I had pain every 3 minutes (think it was actually contractions?). Managed to fall back asleep about 4 and woke this morning to no pain at all, but a tiny tiny spot of brown in my pants (SORRY TMI!). Nothing when I wipe and no more since this morning.

I'm blaming the stupid bitch receptionist as I kept thinking about the situation when I couldn't sleep. Am hoping it was just a stress-tummy, or it is my bowel-ache due to the lack of healthy food in my diet at the moment!! 

I've had this pain a few times, but not like last night, I had it a couple of weeks ago and it went. I keep telling myself it is just Jellytot burrowing in and getting a good grip. Just really hoping it isn't the beginning of the end.

Just a little worried, any advice greatly appreciated. 
X


----------



## starsunshine

oh hun, please don't worry. I wake every night mainly because I need the loo but often because of tummy ache (mine feels like cramps but sometimes it's over my hips & can be v painful). It can take me ages to get back to sleep when I have these pains - it's meant to be normal & my scan yest proved that it wasn't anything to worry about. Lots of people get a bit of brown or even pink stuff at around 8 weeks for whatever reason - it doesn't mean anything bad's gonna happen. hugs xx


----------



## ALH28

Thank you Rosie, feel slightly better hearing you have it too. Feel wrong saying that - I feel better cos you have pain too - lol!! Don't mean it like that really! X


----------



## BeanieBaby

Amy hun so sorry to hear you're having cramps and you had a bit of spotting. I am sure all is well, after all look at what happened to me this week, I bled so much Mon thought it was all over, then yesterday had confirmation that our little beanie is alive and well! Its so hard to work out what all these signs mean half the time, I would say its probs due partly to your diet (I get cramps at the mo made a lot worse by trapped wind if i'm eating the wrong things) and stretching pains and maybe if it wasn't for you being awake and restless due to your anxiety about your scan and what the receptionist said you may have just slept through these pains and been none the wiser. 

I hope we've reassured you, please try not to worry. I hope you have a better night's sleep tonight. 

xxx


----------



## Lawa

Well.

Not so good ladies.

Nothing visible on the scan got an area of fluid but thats it.

Just waiting for HCG to come back and got to be recanned in 10 days.


----------



## im_mi

oh laura sweetie :cry: i really hope all is well and that they just couldnt see very well. praying hard for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies shall catch up with your properly later been feeling so ill past couple of days just not had the energy to get on. ordered a chinese so once I have eaten that and feel a bit better will come back and catch up with all your news. Anyways came on to test this its something I quickly threw together let me know what you think of it. x

https://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/thepinkyone/scraps/octo1-1.jpg


----------



## babytots

Kelly- Glad your scan went well. Try not to worry about the dates too much at this early stage its hard to accurately date the baby anyways. You say that going by ov you would have been 6+4 on the day of the scan but 6 weeks by lmp. That doesn't make sense to me lol since the most weeks you can be is by lmp i.e with me by lmp I would be a week further but I ovulate later in my cycle even if you ovulate earlier in your cycle the dates will never be more then your lmp. I would go with your dates by lmp til you have your dating scan.

Charlie- Glad your scan went well hunni. Baby is so cute and you can see a baby shape already! THen the yolk sac right near where its tail/feet are :D

Amy- Sorry you got a crappy receptionist when rearranging your nuchal scan I thought there was a timeframe in which it can be done anyways so it doesn't matter if you chage it for a couple of days before the original scan date. When have you rebooked it for?

I know what you mean about worrying over abdo pains. Last night I was getting sharp pains in my side right near where baby is and earlier in the day I had sharp twinges in my cervix completely convinced myself it was all over and fully expected to start bleeding but nothing. It doesn't help that I will be 8 weeks tomorrow. I was 8 weeks (or just over) when I lost my first baby started bleeding on a Saturday so I have become a nervous wreck and will be til I have my next scan. My second loss was at 9 weeks and so if I can make it past then and see baby ok in there at my scan at 9+3 then I can start to relax.

Rosie- So glad your scan went well. Bet it was lovely seeing your baby. Love them at that stage where they start to resemble a baby rather then a bean lol.

Laura I have everything crossed that things turn out ok for you. Please keep us updated I really wish there was better news for you sweetie :hugs:

immi- Hope you are doing ok? Hows the sickness?


Yay caught up with everyone now lol. Not been on past day or 2 as been having bad days sickness wise. Wouldn't mind so much as the nausea I can deal with but I am soooo fed up of having no appetite whatsoever and I hate that I am eating unhealthly as a result! Had a chinese tonight and ordered a chicken curry and it made me feel lots better as did a can of lilt so shall be drinking that from now on rather then lucozade probably has less sugar in it.

My eldest is at my mums tonight so its just me df and Charlotte til tomorrow afternoon. Am glad of the peace the girls fight constantly and drive me up the wall lol. 

Has anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend? x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Lawa said:


> Well.
> 
> Not so good ladies.
> 
> Nothing visible on the scan got an area of fluid but thats it.
> 
> Just waiting for HCG to come back and got to be recanned in 10 days.

So sorry hun, I know what its like being in limbo and its not something i'd wish on anyone. Your ticker says 6w 4d, is that based on LMP or your ov date? Its still v. early so even if it could be out a few days out you're still in with a chance all could be well, but I appreciate you probably don't want to get your hopes up too much. There's nothing wrong with a bit of hope mind, i think that's v. important to get you through the next few days. Hope for the best, prepare yourselves for the worst. I will pray for a good outcome for you in 10 days time. Sending you lots of :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Hi girsl,

Laura - really sorry for you hun, have everything crossed for you. I know you must be feeling awful ,but look after yourself and like Charlie said don't lose hope, but be prepared. XXX :hugs2:

Charlie - thanks - your kind words have made me feel better. No more spotting and less pains yesterday, so as long as I have no cramps and big bleeding I'm gonna stay positive!!

Leigh - sorry your feeling so rubbish. I have found sugar free cloudy lemonade with loads of ice really helps!! Tastes a bit like lilt!! We also had a chinese the other night and I really enjoyed it - could quite happily eat it all the time - NOT GOOD!!!! Maybe I'll call my baby Wonton?? My original scan was booked for 12 weeks on the nose, so the new one will be at 11+3. This should be ok as the combined screening is done between 11 and 13+6. Anyways, if I had the scan on the original day the baby could still be too small or in an awkward position and I'd have to go back!! Stupid little jobs-worth!! Also LOVING the logo - ace job!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?? 

Plans for the weekend.......
Well, unfortunately I turn 30 on sunday :dohh: so am off to see Dirty Dancing this afternoon at the theatre, then dinner, then staying overnight at the 1st hotel we ever stayed at together!! Looking forward to it, but am having a really pukey/tired day today so gonna try and perk myself up - would kill for a diet coke but have not given in to temptation yet, so will keep trying!! Will update you and let you know how good (or not) the show is and how it feels to be the BIG 30!!!! :nope:

Hope you all have good weekends, thinking of you Laura x 

Amy x x x


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya,

Laura - big hugs :hugs: I hope everything's gonna be ok & maybe your dates are a little out? I hope so . . . :hugs:

I'm off to pick up my new family sized car today - we both had tiny ones so decided we had to get a family car with 5 doors! It's v exciting. 

I hope the show goes well & you should be proud that you're 30!!! (sorry lost the thread's again & can't remember who's post is who's!!!!) I'm nrealy there myself - arg! 

My mw app was good, she went through medical history & gave me a pregnancy book & lots of info on antenatal classes / fitness classes etc. I'm glad I've had it early. Now for my 12 week scan! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone & Laura look after yourself - not too much worrying, nothing you can do about anything expect look after yourself.


----------



## Jox

Hello Ladies,

I think I am due about 25th October by my reckoning but didnt have AF between giving birth to my son and getting BFP so dates could be slightly out.

I made some great friends on BnB while pregnanct with Kasper and hope over the next 8 months we can make some good friendships.

Hope you are all well and enjoying your early days in your pregnancys. Like me probably wishing 12 weeks would come quicker!!!

xxx


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies! How are we all today?

Amy Enjoy yourself at the theatre and the hotel I could do with a night away somewhere lol. Haappy birthday for tomorrow too! Glad you like the logo I will add a border around it make it stand out a bit more and then share the link so those who want to use it can. Might have a go at making a few others too if I get bored later ;)

Rosie- Glad to hear you had a good m/w appointment! Enjoy your new car :)

Jox- Welcome to the thread sweetie so pleased to see you here. I am the same wishing the days away til I reach 12 weeks. I seem to be living my life in constant 2 week waits as I am being scanned every 2 weeks. Feels like 2 years not 2 weeks lol. I really hope come October we both get to hold our precious babies in our arms.

Well today I finally got my booking in appointment through and my maternity notes. Appointment is for the 17th March :) Also got a leaflet about the downs screening tests and turns out our hospital are now offering nuchal scans and bloods which in previous pregnancies was never offered :hissy: but at least I can mention it to the epu when it comes to my scan. Glad there is a time limit as my last scan before I see consultant is 13 weeks so I fit in the time scale to have it done. 

I've made it to 8 weeks and so far no bleeding which I am happy about and I am just hoping at at my next scan we see a heartbeat as my 2nd loss was a mmc and baby had stopped growing at about 8 weeks though we didn't find out til I was 9 weeks. I hate not knowing whats going on. Wish I was able to use my doppler and find the heartbeat but I know its far to early.

Immi- Hope you are well sweetie! Hows the sickness? Was thinking would it be ok if you edit your first post and add our names due dates and things like that on it. Will make it easier for us to see where everyone is at and when their appointments are etc.

Laura- How are you feeling today?

Will speak to a mod today and get the thread moved. Keep meaning to just haven't had chance yet lol.x


----------



## babytots

Ok so sent a pm to a mod so if the thread disappears it will be in the bump buddies section instead. x


----------



## Jox

babytots said:


> Hi ladies! How are we all today?
> 
> 
> Jox- Welcome to the thread sweetie so pleased to see you here. I am the same wishing the days away til I reach 12 weeks. I seem to be living my life in constant 2 week waits as I am being scanned every 2 weeks. Feels like 2 years not 2 weeks lol. I really hope come October we both get to hold our precious babies in our arms.

October seems such a long long way away at the mo...i know it will be here in no time but its hard to see this early.

Am seeing MW on wednesday and hoping she agrees to giving me and early scan.

xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Hey ladies, just a quick not to say i've moved this over to the pregnancy buddies section, its slighty more appropriate to be in here now you have found others with similar situations :thumbup:

Ive left a redirect up for a couple of days so peole dont lose it and wonder where its gone :)


----------



## babytots

Thanks sweetie for moving the thread really appreciate it.

Jox- I know what you mean. Hayley reminded me today on my fb status that I have 32 weeks to go that feels like a lifetime away but am sure it will pass before we know it. How are you doing? Any symptoms kicked in for you yet? x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Jox said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I think I am due about 25th October by my reckoning but didnt have AF between giving birth to my son and getting BFP so dates could be slightly out.
> 
> I made some great friends on BnB while pregnanct with Kasper and hope over the next 8 months we can make some good friendships.
> 
> Hope you are all well and enjoying your early days in your pregnancys. Like me probably wishing 12 weeks would come quicker!!!
> 
> xxx

Welcome to the thread Jox and many congratulations on your pregnancy, you must be thrilled after everything you've been through. I just wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss :flower:. I clocked your sig and I hope you don't mind I just couldn't resist taking a look at your beautiful boy, Kasper's memorial page and it brought me to tears :cry:. He is a v. special angel baby and obviously v. v. loved by all. You must miss him terribly and I can't imagine what you must have been through these past few weeks, but I am so pleased for you and your OH and that Kasper is to have a new baby bro or sis in October :happydance: I'm sure he's v. proud of his mummy and daddy for being so strong and for coming so far. 

Good luck at your MW appointment this week and i'm sure you won't have any probs getting in for an early scan, I think that's the least they could do to reassure you. 

Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks for doing our new logo Leigh and for getting the thread moved over. Congrats also on getting to 8 wks, I know exactly what you mean about the milestones and comparing things to your mc. Mine was also confirmed at 9 wks, but with worrying scans at wk 7 and 8 so since they said I was 7w 6d on Thurs and everything looked well i've relaxed slightly but I think I need to get past that 9 wk hurdle too, then of course the 12 wk one! I do wish we could hibernate sometimes until the 12 wk scan! Its lovely you're being monitored so closely so you have another scan booked in soon. I wish I did, I was going to ask for one at the scan on Thurs but we were in so much shock when she said all was ok, after my bleed, that I completely forgot and she gave us our 12 wk date! 

Glad your midwife appointment went well Rosie. Mine isn't til 10 wks unfortunately!

Been thinking of you loads Laura, I hope you're ok. :flower: 

Happy birthday for tomorrow Amy. Glad you're feeling better about things and you've got a lovely weekend planned. Dirty Dancing is my fave film and one of my fave shows, have seen it twice, you'll love it!!! Hope you're not too tired at the end of it as know you're suffering with the sickness right now. 

I was so naughty today have been off so much food and honestly the only thing I wanted was a Big Mac! We hardly ever go to Maccy D's, probs twice a yr! However I managed to polish off one and a half big macs and large fries, doh! So ashamed! I could have honestly eaten the other half of the second big mac but since it was my OH's he wouldn't let me! He had a cheeseburger too so not too bad but I still ate more than him! I am craving it again now but the nearest one is 30 mins drive away! It is honestly the first piece of food i've actually enjoyed for about 2 wks now! Would love a chinese girls but think i've had enough junk food for one day, perhaps tomorrow eve :rofl:!

Weekend wise we went shopping today to get some baby bits for my sis as her first baby is due on Tues and then tomorrow we're off to their house so my OH can help my bro-in-law finish off their DIY as they've still got loads to do, including the nursery! 

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekends. 

xxx
xxx


----------



## ALH28

Hello ladies,
I did it - yesterday we were bad, not Maccy D's like you Charlie, but The King - I had a whopper meal and a LOVELY DIET COKE!!!!!!!!!!! Felt very naughty, but had a headache all day and the good stuff sorted it out!! Anyways, I don't drink tea or coffee so it is my little treat!

So I'm now 30 - :cry: 

I don't think it is actually being old (!!) that is making my day rubbish, but the fact that today is the first day my morning, or should I say all day, nausea became vomit. Felt very sorry for myself sitting on the bathroom floor, head in loo, puking!! Had a little cry, then had cuddles from DH and now feel a bit better. I am absolutely shattered though, V.late night last night - midnight - thought of you Immi and how you have to stay up so late!! I actually feel hungover! 

Welcome Jox, congrats on your pregnancy, and :hugs2: for your sad loss. Fingers crossed this journey will be a happier one for you x 

How are you feeling today Laura? Still thinking of you x 

How is everyone else feeling?? 

Leigh - what was the name of the tablets you've got for sickness? I'm back at work tomorrow after almost a week off and am really worried how I'm going to cope after feeling so rough! Will just have to 'suck it up' and get on with it, but may have a little help from a pharmaceutical!! 

Dancing on Ice and a chinese for me tonight I think!! 
X


----------



## babytots

Charlie its so hard to get past the milestones and tbh I know I won't relax til baby is in my arms. I keep telling myself once I pass 12 weeks I'll relax more but then it will come up to 19 weeks when I lost Jessica and that panic will be back. Then it will be getting past 24 weeks and viable and then those last 16 weeks. Its going to be such a tough pregnancy to get through. Just glad I am getting looked after in this pregnancy. Am looking forward to getting my doppler out and using that too. Might give it a go after my scan next week :D

Amy- I am jealous you got food from Burger King they closed our ones down and the only one we have is a drive thru on the other side of the city and we can't get there :hissy: their burgers are to die for.


I can't stop thinking about mcdonalds I just want to eat their food and have a nice cold cup of coke. Our nearest one is a bus ride away though and I really can't see my df being nice enough to go out and get me some. Am able to get some after my scans though so roll on the 9th for more then one reason lol. Glad you enjoyed it!

So sorry to hear you was sick today its probably because you went to bed late the night before. I find the less sleep I get the worse I feel. I hope you don't have anymore vomiting episodes. The anti-sickness tablets I am on are called promethazine though most doctors usually prescribe cyclzine (Which do bugger all to help me). Its definitely worth asking about if you are suffering really badly. 

I just watched Dancing on Ice wish i had money for a chinese the one I had the other day was so yummy! 

Ok can I have a little rant about my df. Hes really doing my head in. Hes been off work on holiday and as I am suffering with the sickness I find it hard to cook food or wash the dishes because it makes me gag. So hes been doing it all. Anyways I am getting so fed up of his constant moaning. He cooked a roast today and I managed to eat the roast potatoes but couldn't stomach the rest. As a result I got hungry/feeling nauseaous and so asked him if he could cook me a sausage sandwich. So he said you have a plate full of food in there why can't you eat that? So told him I would if my body would let me.

So he begrudgingly went and made me one. He just makes me feel so guilty! I can't help the way I feel and I can't help that I can barely eat and feel sick all the time and he just thinks I am putting it on to be lazy!

Argghhhh!!!! MEN!!! Why can they not go through this?! Oh and he bitches saying I'm the only one he knows that gets so ill. He doesn't even know anyone apart from me whos ill apart from a couple of people at work who he barely talks to oh and his frigging ex! Ugh hate being compared with her! 

He seems to think that everyone has to be the same. Every pregnant woman will suffer the same symptoms every child will do the same thing etc etc.

Anyways rant over so sorry its long it just really gets me down. I am so happy to be pg again and even though I feel like crap I try not to let it get to me just that idiot with his moaning. He has the easy life and I would swap places in a heartbeat just so I could feel human again.

Hope everyone else is well. Not seen Immi post in a while hope you are ok hun!! x


----------



## babytots

double post


----------



## BeanieBaby

Happy birthday Amy sweetheart! How was the show last night? So sorry you've been sick today, what a day to get sick on so sorry hun, hope its due to such a busy day and night yesterday and you'll feel better for work this week. Great minds think alike, we had a chinese this eve too! Went down a bit too well so feeling v. guilty after my maccy d's yesterday too! Felt quite sick again today but was at my sister's so my OH could help out with their DIY as their baby's due Tues and she leant me her sickness bands, they really seemed to help so made my day! 

Hi Leigh. So sorry hun didn't realise you had another loss so late, so sorry. That will be hard for you but like you say I don't think any of us will relax until our baby's are in our arms. Sorry to hear your OH is being annoying. Mine has been ok but I still end up nagging him to do stuff all the time as although he'll help its never off his own back, I always need to tell him what needs doing and what I need, he's not great at being left to his own devices and getting on with things with does my head in! I think you're right they probs don't fully understand. My OH keeps going on about how well my sis has dealt with her first pregnancy, especially since we were with them today, but she didn't suffer too bad with sickness so its not really fair for him to compare us! Don't think he means it but I know he must be thinking i'm milking this deep down to be lazy and get out of chores! 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

talk about inappropriate oh's mine posted our scan pic on facebook yesterday! can you believe it. Fortunately only 3 people saw it but oh, my, word. I'm so not ready to tell the world yet!!!!! He's just so excited about it all but I'm kind of nervous. I wish I could keep it secret for the whole pregnancy (although I know i'll start showing!!!) Just not ready to tell the world yet . . .


----------



## babytots

Yeah mine is the same he won't ever do anything off his own back and I always have to nag at him. SAying that though he has been doing the dishes without me having to ask but I think hes realised that his job for the for the forseeable future lol.

Rosie sorry your dh put the scan pic up on fb glad not many people saw though. Bless him! Df is dying to tell his dad and stepmum but I don't want family knowing yet. We have told friends because I need the support if things were to go wrong but thats it.

Just looked at your ticker your 9 weeks today yay!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine. I had a really good day sickness wise yesterday because the weather really picked me up. Went to bed late and regretting that now as I feel dreadful today.

Got seabands on in the hope they might help but they don't really seem to be lol. Think a chinese is in order tonight as I have no appetite at all today :( x


----------



## starsunshine

Yeah I'm 9 weeks today - thanks for noticing! I'm well happy!!!!! yeah! I feel really sick today, just had a naughty class - didn't help much & I have to stay for an after school meeting, just wonderful. I shall try to puke on them - that'll teach 'em!!!!! lol I won't really . . . just feel like it! Feeling shattered as well - anyone else tired? My constipation's really kicked in (sorry tmi) anyone else's? I'm eating fruit & extra fibre bars from kelloggs but not really working! I'm trying to exercise but between feeling sick & tired & marking & preparing for ofsted I don't really have the energy for it. Ah, maybe I'm just making excuses. 

Been looking at car seats, got no idea which one's the best or safest - there aren't any useful descriptions of them, not even on which's best buys. I feel like I have no clue. Any one got any suggestions?


----------



## LittlePip

Hi girlies

I thought I had already made a post on here but I cant see it so it obviously didnt work- sorry if it comes up twice!!

I am newly pregnant (yay) 5 weeks and 4 days according to my LMP so I'll be due late Oct.... had an ectopic before so been a bit worried and would love some other Oct mums to chat to! Dont know any pregnant/mums in Brighton so any company is much appreciated 

Hi and hope ur having a good day!! xxxx


----------



## starsunshine

Hi & welcome. Sorry to hear about your ectopic but finger's crossed this one's a sticky bean! Know how you feel when you say been a bit worried, I think we all have on here but keep cheerful! I decided I was going to enjoy my pregnancy & apart from all the symptoms I am doing - yeah!


----------



## ALH28

Hi LittlePip, welcome!! Fingers crossed this one sticks in the right place x 

Rosie - congrats on reaching 9 weeks!! I feel like every day is an achievement for us!! How old are the kids you teach? I'm guessing not that old if you have naughty class - can't quite see 16 year olds attending, although that would be funny!! 

I konw what you mean ladies about your OH's thinking they deserve a medal for doing the jobs that we usually do!!!! Mine has man flu and is feeling sorry for himself, I am trying hard to be sympathetic, but I feel so crap most of the time I end up getting annoyed at him for being a wimp and not looking after me. Haha - what a bitch!!!! 

Leigh - I too find that tiredness makes my sickness worse, after 2 late nights at the weekend I felt awful Sunday and Monday. Yesterday was a good day, managed to eat almost normally all day, although did go to be feeling sick. Have got a real thing for Jacket potatoes and cheese at the moment - usually I don't eat cheese, must be needing the calcium!! 

Has anyone else been having headaches?? I get lots of headaches usually and am a bit of a pill popper. Have gone cold turkey since being pregnant, and not really had many. But this last week I seem to have a constant headache, haven't taken any paracetamol yet, as it seems manageable. But this morning it just won't shift, I've eaten and drank loads. Maybe some fresh air will help!! 

Charlie- the show was fab!! Recommend it, a little cheesey but good. Was a little disappointed that a lot of the music is recordings and not the company singing - which I thought was the whole point of musicals??!! The crowds reaction to certain parts (ie - no-body puts baby in the corner) was the most entertaining!!! They went wild! 

Has anyone heard from Immi recently? She's been quiet on here - hope everything is ok hunni?? 

Also, Laura - hope you're ok?? Any news on your HCG? 

Have a good day girls 
Amy X


----------



## babytots

Rosie- Hope you managed to get through the school meeting without being sick on anyone. Yes I am constantly exhausted and can't even stay up late anymore been going to bed about 9pm as I just feel too tired and sick to stay up any longer. I am suffering from constipation too but can't do much about it since I can barely eat anything I wish i could get my appetite back its driving me crazy not being able to eat normally.

Carseats confuse me too but I don't drive so I don't really have to worry. We do have one my friend gave me that she got with her pushchair which was never used but I am thinking of buying a pushchair that has one attached so if I ever use taxis or my mum comes and picks us up I can transfer baby straight onto the pushchair rather then carrying a carseat with baby in around with me (which does hurt your arm after a while lol).

Hi Little pip and welcome. So sorry to hear about your ectopic but fingers crossed that this one is in the right place and a sticky one at that! Are you going to be scanned early to check everythings ok? My partners family live just outside Brighton your so lucky living down there I love visiting in the summer.

Amy- I had a jacket potato with cheese the other day. Df did it in the microwave and it didn't cook very well so didn't enjoy it as much as I would do normally. Next time will do them in the oven always comes out so much better! I could just eat some cheese on crackers right now though. Think I shall raid the fridge and sit with my youngest and have a nibble on a few lol.

So far touch wood in this pregnancy not had many headaches. I got them badly when pg with Jessica though think it was a combination of hormones coupled with the fact I couldn't keep water down so was constantly getting dehydrated :( Just try to make sure you get plenty of sleep drink plenty of fluids and avoid foods and drinks that can give you headaches. 

Glad you enjoyed the show. Thats a shame they pre-recorded some of the singing I too think it spoils the whole point of it being a musical when they do that.

Nope not heard from Immi thought she was a bit quiet hopefully shes just feeling too rough to get online. I will send her a message though.

Hope your doing ok too Laura. 

As for me feeling the same as I have done since the sickness kicked in though I am finding I am able to cope with it better then I have been which is good since df goes back to work next week and I will be left to do school runs and shopping etc. Not looking forward to getting up early with the girls though as df has been nice enough to let me lie in as he knows the more sleep I get the better I will feel. Not that he likes that fact as he resents that hes having to get up with the girls grrr!!! 

Had a bit of a wobble last night as started cramping even though it was trapped wind in the end it really sends me into panic mode. I couldn't sleep properly because of it. I think its because I am dreading my next scan. I'm so scared of having another mmc and because with my 2nd angel I still had all the symptoms I was none the wiser. I am just praying jelly baby is still with us and has grown strong and healthy. I can't bear to hear bad news again. x


----------



## im_mi

hello girls!

i am soooo sorry for disappearing on you all! i didnt have a chance to get on here for a day or two and then i just got so overwhelmed with the amount of catching up i would have to do i just..... hid :laugh2: BUT i am back now and i am really sorry for worrying you guys!

Leigh, thanks for arranging to have our thread moved! i will edit the first post like you suggested, thats a great idea :) once im all caught up in here and my other threads i will crack straight on with that. Sorry you are still feeling so awful hon, i really really hope it improves for you soon. Your df sounds like a right misery guts! Men just dont get it at all do they, not everyone is the same! i appreciate that it must be hard sometimes to deal with our hormones and moods or whatever but its only 9 short months and its not like they have to carry the baby and deal with it all like that. :hugs: I was having some cramps last night too which totally freaked me out as well, so i understand hon. im sorry you were worried. im sure its just wind though, like you said. it can be soooo painful! Im sure jelly baby is still hanging in there, roll on your scan so you can feel more reassured :)

Hi amy! sorry to hear about your headaches hon, that must be horrible! I havent suffered much from them but ive heard it is common in early pregnancy. i wonder if there is a baby-safe natural remedy you could try? hopefully the fresh air will help. are you sure you are drinking enough? i am CONSTANTLY thirsty at the moment and dehydration can cause lots of nasty headaches.

rosie, omg thats so naughty of your other half :laugh2: bless him he must be really excited. We are dying to tell people too but holding on for a bit longer. Someone i work with regularly is pregnant too and we are due on the same day, and she really wants us to break the news to work together at 12 weeks :haha: DH wants to tell his mum and dad but she is a total gossip and would never keep it to herself, lol. Ive told most of my friends though which is nice :)

Laura, how are you doing honey? Any more news on your HCG levels?

Welcome littlepip! nice to meet you :) have you got a surestart Childrens Centre where you live? most big towns have one, its a great way to meet other mums! congrats on your pregnancy xxx

Im really sorry if i have forgotten anyone! its so nice to be back with you girlies :hugs: as for me i am actually feeling a lot better these days. Im able to eat pretty much what i want (craving sweet things at the moment) and as long as i get my seabands on first thing i feel pretty normal most of the time :) i get really tired and still queasy from time to time but its really improving which is a huge relief. really starting to enjoy being pregnant now :D I have a little bump already which is crazy, as i am only 8+4 (well more likely 9+3 but will have to wait for 12 week scan to confirm). also, today i started feeling the baby move. I was totally convinced that it must be in my head but after a quick google i have found quite a lot of people saying they felt little flutters this early on with their second baby. its definitely not wind, it feels JUST like it did with Jack when i was about 16 weeks. Amazing!! :cloud9: it feels like little bubbles popping. Im so happy i feel like crying :cloud9:


----------



## starsunshine

Hi,

I teach 11-16 yr olds Amy! believe it or not they can be really naughty & a right handful. This particular lot were 13-14 & really got on my nerves!!!! I hadn't had a good nights sleep the night before so that's probably what the problem was. Anyone else not sleeping well? I generally get up 2 times but go back to sleep - that night I hadn't gone back to sleep so was definatly sleep deprived! I shouldn't complain about little sleep should I as it's only gonna get worse . . .!!!! lol!

Leigh I think the stretching pains are meant to be normal. I'm getting a few pains over my hips at the mo but just am assuming they are normal as no-ones told me otherwise! 

My OH tried to be really helpful last night & put on one born every minute! I told him to turn it over & quick - not quite ready to face that reality yet!!!!!

Immi, I'm sure my belly's bigger & my trousers are really tight already! My tummy feels really tight & I'm sure I can feel my womb starting to press out (am I dreaming it, getting fat or could this really be the case?). Oh, and I can't fit into my tops coz my boobs have grown so much! I bought two maternity bras but I've lost one so got to get another asap!!!!

Laura - how ru?


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls 

Hope your OH is out of the doghouse now Rosie, what a nightmare! Bet he was mortified when he realised you wanted to wait! Congrats on reaching 9 wks! I&#8217;m 9 wks on Fri, can&#8217;t wait! Re constipation, I have been suffering too but think its being made worse as I&#8217;m so scared of straining myself and bringing on another bleed like last week, as did wonder whether I did some damage as I had been constipated leading up to my bleed. Know it was probs unrelated, just another thing to make me paranoid! Re carseats we have a Mamas and Papas one which came with our Pliko Pramette but I wouldn&#8217;t recommend it. I would say the best ones are Maxi Cosi. We have the next size up for Bella and are thinking of investing in the smaller one for the new arrival, as we never actually used its feature of clipping it on the pram in the end as always liked to lay her flat in the carrycot from the car. Your job sounds v. intense, I think its bad enough being at home with one 2 yr old let alone a classroom full of teenagers!!! 

Welcome Littlepip. Sorry to hear about your ectopic. Congratulations on your BFP and best wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Hi Leigh. I finally got some sickbands too as my sis leant me hers, but likewise, not sure how much good they&#8217;re doing but am still wearing them for peace of mind that I am doing all I can! Still feeling v. sick and off so much food. The only things so far I&#8217;ve enjoyed is a big mac, Chinese and a BLT baguette! All good stuff as you can see! Had my bro-in-law over last night and had to cook fish and veg for him as he&#8217;s on a special diet! Only just managed to get it cooked as the smell was making me so sick. He loved it and so did OH (who usually hates fish!), but me who usually loves fish and veg couldn&#8217;t eat any of it. Tried a bit of everything then had to give up! Can&#8217;t wait to get back to our usual routine of the last couple of wks tonight since he&#8217;s now gone, so OH can take over the kitchen and I can put my feet up on the sofa all eve and moan about how sick I feel!!! You could say I&#8217;m milking it but this is the only time I can get away with getting him to do some chores!

Sorry to hear your lie in&#8217;s will be coming to an end soon, I can sympathise as my OH is going to be working in Canary Wharf from mid-March so he won&#8217;t be able to get Bella up and do her breakfast before he leaves as will be leaving really early! I get up about 7.30am at the mo which is a lie in for me, then I get showered and ready whilst he finishes her breakfast and it works really well whilst I&#8217;m so useless feeling sick! 

Not long til your scan now! Please try not to worry, I know its easier said than done but I have a really good feeling that you have a sticky little fighter in there that&#8217;s not going anywhere!!! I get a lot of trapped wind too at the mo and its so painful its only natural it keeps us on our toes and makes us worried its something else. Hope you&#8217;re feeling better now. 

Amy glad you enjoyed the show, know what you mean about the music but the atmosphere is great. The first time I saw it it was one of the premier shows and the atmosphere was amazing everyone was singing! V. cheesy like one big hen night but had so much fun. The next time I saw it it was still buzzing but as it was Valentines there were more guys in the audience so I think the girls were being a bit more reserved!!! Sorry to hear you&#8217;re suffering from headaches, I was plagued with them around the time I got my BFP but seem fine now. I think looking at your diet is probs your best bet but won&#8217;t be easy when you&#8217;re feeling sick, especially if you&#8217;re into cheese at the mo as think that could cause headaches, but not sure! 

Laura I hope you&#8217;re ok. Been thinking of you. :hugs: 

So great to hear from your Immi. V. reassuring to hear you&#8217;re feeling better already and the end is in sight to all this sickness! Think I might have a bit longer as sure it was around 14 wks with Bella that I started feeling better again! Am gradually finding a couple of things I can eat and enjoy (lard based mainly!) so that gives me some break from it all! 

Yay for your bump and feeling your little beanie moving :happydance:, so happy for you! I haven&#8217;t felt any movement yet but have a definite bump going on already! 

How you feeling Kelly, haven't seen you in here for a while too, will have to pop over to your journal and give you a poke! :rofl: Hope you're feeling ok. 

Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ALH28

Immi - great to hear from you, glad you're doing ok! :thumbup:Am sooo pleased for you that you're feeling movement :wohoo: (and a little jealous!!:mrgreen:), can't wait to feel that! Also glad that you are feeling a little better! I'm still wearing seabands - treated myself to a new beige pair that blend a little more than the grey ones I had!! 

OMG Rosie - TEENAGERS!!!!!! You poor thing! :dohh: All hormonal and cocky!! My boob are enormous too!! I can no longer fir into certain tops. Luckily most of my bra's are ok as I lost loads of weight last year before our wedding and am now filling the old E cups!!!! 

Have also got a little belly, but I think mine is more due to all the rubbish I'm eating!!!!! 

I'm usually pretty good with my water intake - 2-3 litres a day! But since MS kicked in I've been drinking loads of diet lemonade, maybe that is the reason for my headaches? I'll try to cut back and see how it goes!!


----------



## babytots

Yay Immi so pleased to see you are back we missed you :cry: Glad you are doing ok and you feeling alot better.Thats fab you can feel baby move! I had a flutter the other night but think its far to early to feel anything. Looking forward to getting to 9 weeks going to try and test my doppler see if I can pick up a heartbeat. Probably won't do but no harm in trying.

My sickness is slowly getting better just wish my appetite would hurry and resurface because I am fed up of having to plan my meals day by day. I usually plan a whole weeks meal so only have to do one shop but df is having to go out everyday. I am glad that with this pregnancy I can keep water down think that helps me feel better too as previous pregnancies I would feel so weak due to dehydration. 

Charlie I don't envy you having to cook fish. I can't stand the smell of it though am ok with tuna. Poor you having to cook it :( You sound like me and my df the only time he does chores is when I am suffering with morning sickness I don't really milk it but I do complain a heck of alot that hes so lucky etc etc.

Rosie I bet its easier on you to teach teenagers then younger children. You can just tell them what needs doing and they get on with it whereas younger children need alot more attention iykwim. Hope the kids aren't making it too hard on you.

I love watching one born every minute. Makes me so emotional and excited all at the same time I just hope things go ok with this baby as now I am so attached to him her iykwim and these type of programmes makes me become even more attached.

The pains I had last night was definately trapped wind but it drives me crazy thinking every little twinge or pain means somethings wrong. 

I think I have a little bump going on now too. In the early weeks it was all bloatedness but thats gone now and my tummy certainly feels a lot harder low down. Can't wait to have a big massive bump!

Amy- I think its definately worth cutting out the lemonade and see if thats the cause of your headaches. Also before you were pg did you drink much caffeine and then cut it out that can cause headaches too. x


----------



## babytots

Bumping up hope everyone is well!! 

I have got thrush :( THankfully have cream already from when my eldest got it a couple of weeks ago so fingers crossed it clears up soon. Never had thrush before and its horrible :( Feel so sorry for Hollie when she had it as hers was really really bad poor thing! and now can imagine just how much she was in pain. 

Apart from that I am ok. Managed a walk to Tescos today first time I have been out in over a week. Have a party to go to on Sunday too as its my friends daughters 1st birthday so fingers crossed I can get through that without feeling too poop! x


----------



## im_mi

aww no leigh! thrush is awful. one word of advice: the cream is good for the external symptoms but i know for me it has never cleared up the infection. I always use the canesten pill as well as the cream, you can get it free on prescription at the doctors. I used it twice when i was pregnant so its totally safe. Mine always clears up super-quickly with that combo :hugs:

Glad you managed to get out and about hun! being cooped up is the worst. Is it nice and sunny where you live? its bloody gorgeous here, hooray for spring!

Where is everyone?? its so quiet in here!


----------



## ALH28

Now listen here Immi - you can't ignore us for ages then complain that we're quiet!! :winkwink: Hehe!! How are you doing now - sickness still improving?? 

I know I've been more quiet than usual, I've just been so tired. I've done a full week this week and by 4pm I'm deadbeat!! Having dinner at 5pm - on my own as OH not getting home til late. Then been in bed at 8pm. I know.......I'm so wild!! :rofl:

Leigh - Thrush is rubbish!! I've had it loads of times. You have to be careful which pill you take in pregnancy, the one they sell over the counter you can't take. So if it worsens see your GP. Pessary is quite good during pregnancy. Alternatives include tampon dipped in live yogurt or tea tree oil!!! Also a garlic clove inserted overnight into the vagina - this one I picked up from a hippie farm in Tennessee!! Don't really try this one at home!! 

Cannot wait for a lie in tomorrow morning, although think OH has meeting in London, so he'll be hankering after a lift to the station!!!

Going over to friend tomorrow eve for dinner, am worried I'll want to go to bed again at 8 - maybe they won't mind if I go lie down for half an hour!!

Slept really badly last night and was woken at 5am, felt so rough all morning, but stangely, after about 10am the sickness has been better today, just very hungry, which is not good as I have already put on 5lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You do worry a little though if the MS symptoms are not as strong as I worry something is wrong. Hopeful will feel well sick later!!!! 

Well, it's 5pm so I'm off to eat my dinner - Fish Finger Sandwich - Mmmmmmm!! Omega 3 FF too - to help my baby's brain grow - lol!! 

How are the rest of you girlies doing??

Have a sunny weekend 
A XXX


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls, 

Sorry i've been quiet too, maybe its because my last post was such an essay :blush: I thought i'd give you girls all a break!! Just kidding. 

Sorry to hear you have thrush Leigh sounds nasty. Haven't had it as an adult but think I may have had it when I was a girl. Hope it clears up soon. 

Can't believe i'm 9 wks today :happydance: Feeling it though am still feeling v. sick and I am the same as you at the mo Amy am just so tired all the time! Can't say i've managed to get to bed as early as 8pm but think I would sleep if I did manage it! I tend to have to have a snack whilst Bella's having her tea at around 5.30 to keep me going and then I wait for OH to get home and cook us some dinner, which I think gives me 2nd wind to get through the eve. Have been trying to get to bed by around 10-10.30pm which is early for me as i'm usually a night owl and usually don't end up in bed til around midnight-12.30am! 

I hope you have a nice meal with friends and you manage to catch 40 winks at some point on the sly! My OH is off out on a birthday pub crawl for two friends so Bella and I are off to stay with the wife of one of the birthday boys to keep her company. They have twins and don't have a babysitter so she can't go. Am not sure i'll be much for company as am usually miserable and v. sicky in the eves so we'll see what happens. Have no idea what she's cooking which is making me v. nervous as not sure i'll be able to stomach it, lol! 

I hope everyone enjoys their weekends. 

xxx


----------



## babytots

Thanks immi well hoping just the cream will help as the symptoms seem to be on the outside and as it helped clear up my eldests thrush fingers crossed it will mine. If it doesn't then will definately see my doc about the pessaries.

Amy sorry to hear you have been so tired lately same here I am sat here yawming and rubbing my eyes lol. Going to be even worse when df goes back to work and I have to be up with the girls at 7am I bet I will be a zombie and end up going to bed the same time as they do lol.

Its not really been sunny here though has been warmer then normal.

My sickness is so much better now too still feel yucky but nowhere hear as bad as I was and feel more human during the day now. Makes me worry hormones are dropping or something but as long as I feel sick at least once a day then that keeps me reassured. Was very close to being sick after being in tescos and waiting for the bus home. 

Tempted to use my doppler see if I can pick up the heartbeat but not sure if I will or not. Think with Jessica i found heres at 10 weeks. x


----------



## babytots

Hey Charlie yay for being 9 weeks thats fab!!! I turn 9 weeks tomorow yay! Only 3 weeks to go til we reach that 12 week mark. Can't beleive how hast its gone! I have known about this pregnancy for just over 5 weeks and its flown by even though the days seem to have dragged. 

Sorry to hear your still feeling sicky I do hope it passes soon for you. 

I was the same as you pre-pregnancy I would be up til midnight-1am and now I am going to bed at about 10pm sometimes earlier if I am feeling really bad.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi hun. Thanks you too, congrats for tomorrow in case I don't get on! I am the same didn't realise til you mentioned it but looked at the calendar and its exactly 5 wks today since I got my BFP! It feels like its flown by in some ways your right, in other ways though its dragging but f'xd the next 3 wks will fly too! My scan isn't til 1 April so almost 4 wks away for me unfortunately. I will be 12+6! Have you got yours booked yet?

Gonna try and get an extra early night this eve I think, i'm really flagging already! 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Hey all,

I'm a little worried today - my MS has significantly reduced. Yesterday I had it a little in the morning and then in the evening, but no-where near as bad as previously. And today, nothing really, felt a little queasy after breakfast. Just been really really hungry today.

Has anyone else had this yet?? 

I know I should be pleased, but you know how it is! 

Thanks for your advice X


----------



## babytots

Thanks Charlie. As I am having fortnightly scans I won't get it booked til I have my next one. Hope you are doing well. Fingers crossed the next 4 weeks fly by for you!

Amy try not to worry sweetie I posted on my fb about how my sicknes has eased this past week and people replied saying it got better around the 9 week mark for them and for some it came back soon after it eased. Not sure if its something to do with the placenta I know at 12 weeks it takes over from the hormones and that when it eases but I think the placenta starts forming around now so who knows.

I bet tomorrow you will wake feeling rotten again.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Anyone heard anything from Laura? 

I'm not doing too bad had a go with my doppler earlier couldnt hear anything though but knew it was to early so not worried. Will try again in a week or 2. 

Anyways I am off to get comfy in my bed and read the rest of twlight (for the 2nd time) before I go to sleep I am shattered. x


----------



## ALH28

Thanks Leigh - so today my MS was back, not as bad as some days, but definitely there :happydance:

Although it may have something to do with the fact I was up til 4am with OH - we went for dinner at friends - they all ate scallops (not me!) and he spent the whole night :sick: and added in the squits today!!! I feel so sorry for him. Am a little worried it might be the D&V that's been going round, just hope if it is I don't get it!! Am sooooooo glad I didn't eat the scallops! 

I haven't heard from Laura, but saw on another post that she thought she was MC, HCG hadn't doubled and I think she was spotting :nope: poor love. 

Lots of :hugs2: 
X


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya all,
What a lovely weekend - we went for a walk round a reserviour - was soooo lovely to get out.
My ms has eased off a bit this past week, it's still there but not as bad. I'm hoping it goes soon! I'm not worried about it so I'm sure it's all fine. 
We bought our 1st pack of nappies this weekend at asda as they were £1 for 48! CAn't believe I have nappies in the house. Totally freaking out!!!!!


----------



## im_mi

Hello girls! Sorry ive been absent again... had a very busy (but lovely) weekend!

isnt it nice that the sun is shining :cloud9: makes everything better doesnt it!

Ok, just wanted to drop in to say hello, i have to go make dinner and get ready for stupid work now so will have to catch up with you all another time. after a brief scan i see that you guys are starting to feel a little better now! i am too, still tired and go off food every now and then but i dont need my seabands any more :happydance: Been trying to get into contact with the midwife for days to arrange my booking in appt, have finally tracked her down and have been told to call back tomorrow. so fingers crossed it wont be long until i can actually get my appointment!


----------



## wanabamummy

Hello everyone!! 

Sorry I not been around much eitther lol.

Felt like I was obsessing with how far gone I was or wasn't! like I had gone from counting cycle days and dpo to how many days/weeks preggo I was!! But now I am past 8 weeks I feel like I should at least try to enjoy this!

Am feeling very nauseous! Have been now since 5wk 5 days really!
Yesterday got all panicy cos I felt fine for like the whole afternoon, but today back at work starts around 10.30 and it's stil here. A lunch also makes it worse and givese trapped wind!! Very embarssing wen in meetings with my boss. Luckly she just
laughs :blush:

they have started recuiting to cover me already!! but we have only has one cv in! lol. Very suprised really.

We went to asda at weekend for them nappies! And they blooming sold out!! Do you know how long the offer is on for?

I have my midwife booking in appointment on weds. Quite excited but nervous too. Am a bit on the large side so hoping she doesn't have a go. What should I expect? Will they do any hcg tests. Just getting a bit paranoid. Really just want to kno beanie is doing ok.

Anyway hope everyone is doing ok. ESP laura , hopes she has some good news :hugs:

Kelly xxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls. Just a quickie as for some reason after thinking my sickness had gone this morning its picked up with avengance the rest of today and i'm feeling really nauseous so think i'm gonna put the laptop down for a while and have an early night! 

Had a good weekend and was topped of by becoming an Auntie this morning as my sis has had a baby girl called Amelia Lauren! Am going to visit her in hospital tomorrow, can't wait! She's my big sis and its her first! We both had girls, both born in the 5th hr (Amelia 5.18am and Bella 5.06am) and weighing 7lb 3.5oz (Amelia) and 7lb 3lb (Bella!). We both had similar labours by the sounds of things too! 

Will catch up with you all properly later. Welcome back Kelly we missed you! Good luck with your booking in appointment this week and Immi I hope you manage to get yours booked in tomorrow. 

xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Congratulaions!!!! :happydance:

lots of baby cuddles coming your way. Love that name amelia. It's on my list too :thumbup:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks hun. I know me too was on my list too! We'd discussed it though and I was really happy they went for it. xxx


----------



## ALH28

Hi Kelly! How you doing?? I know what you mean about obsessing - although I'm a little more relaxed about it all now!! Your booking appointment will consist of the mw asking you loads of questions, checking your blood pressure and urine, taking some bloods, advising you about diet (she may mention healthy eating but shouldn't go on about your bmi), and she should ask you about screening for downs and if you want it. They don't usually check HCG or listen to baby as baby is too small at the moment. Hope that helps! Enjoy it, it suddenly will feel very real!! 

Congrats Charlie!! Very happy for you all. Enjoy your cuddles today, will be you soon enough!! 

Hope you got through to the mw Immi. 

Off to work now, hope the day is kind!!

Laters X


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies just a quick one will catch up properly later. Thought would let you all know had scan today baby is doing well. Measuring 2 days ahead now. Saw him/her have a good wiggle too. on :cloud9: at the minute as now past the weeks I was when pg with my 1st two losses and we still have a heartbeat so feeling really positive.

Be back on soon to catch up with your news and shall post a piccy too :D x


----------



## im_mi

YAY LEIGH thats such good news!! so now you are due on the 6th? damnit woman you are beating me again  cant wait to see your piccie!! :cloud9:

wanab, i wouldnt worry too much about your midwife giving you a hard time about your weight. i am worried about that too, as i am a big girl (i think my bmi is about 34 but could be higher, i am avoiding the scales because i have had issues with disordered eating for years and i dont want to be triggered) but i dont think it will be too much of problem. the only thing is that having a higher bmi puts you in the high risk group for gestational diabetes so they may routinely test you for it later on. dont worry, im sure it will be fine! :hugs:

Charlie, congratulations on becoming an auntie!!! :cloud9: thats amazing! my brother has 4 kids and another one on the way so i have been treated to that joy a few times now. its so wonderful! 

Hope you have a great day amy and that you dont feel too rough!!

I finally got through to my midwife today :happydance: i am getting booked in on thursday at 10am. and today i popped into the MW unit on my way to town to pick up a set of maternity notes to start filling in (they like you to do the bulk of it on your own, things like names and addresses etc).

Went to the breastfeeding group today, we had the antenatal mums come for a talk. the part of their course is to come to one of our sessions and we have a group discussion/questions and answers etc. Ive been volunteering as a peer counsellor there for 2 years and i love it when the preggie mums come, its so wonderful to be able to give them all of that information and to think that they might end up choosing to breastfeed or breastfeeding longer than they might have done if they hadnt come. I wish there had been a group like that when Jack was little. I was in the first round of training for the peer counsellors so our little group were part of its making, which was awesome :)

Feeling really good today. Loving being pregnant. I am off my food a bit but i dont care. i have a baby in my belly so everything will be okay :cloud9:


----------



## starsunshine

Wow that's great news, so happy for you! My ms hasn't disappeared. Am feeling very jealous of those who it has!!!!! I'm well bloated though & am now in size 14 trousers & feeling fat as they fit snuggly. I'm hoping it's all bloat but I don't think it is! I also have constipation (sorry if tmi) anyone else? I'm trying to eat raisins & fibre bars but they;re not helping & I feel too tired to exercise when I get in from work. I guess I'll just have to push past the tiredness.
I'm getting well behind on my work - anyone else struggling to cope? I get home & want to sleep not mark books!!!!
Anyway after that rant I'm happy coz I'm 10 weeks today - yeah!!!!


----------



## im_mi

yeah im getting constipated too hun, it sucks doesnt it! Im sorry you are struggling at work :hugs: its not easy. I hope you are able to find some time to rest and recharge! and YAY CONGRATS ON 10 WEEKS :happydance:


----------



## ALH28

Yeahy Leigh - that's great news!! Really happy for you, looking forward to seeing your pic!

Good news about your booking app Immi - I really need to sort mine out, but don't want to. I'm worried if I do it will jinx it, at the moment I can pretend that it is not really real, but once you book it is suddenly really really real and official. Stupid I know as my mc was real and recorded on my GP notes. Will do it soon!!

Had a good day today, felt pretty sick first thing, but I forced down some cereal and yogurt which helped ease it. Then finished on time at 4 which was nice!! 2 days off now, gonna make the most of it as when I go back on Fri my next day off is the following Sat! 

I know what you mean Rosie - I am sooooo fat already!!! Have put on 5lbs! (I am currently polishing off a ham & pineapple pizza - I've eaten all of it myself!!) Gonna be huge by the end of this! Kinda hoping once the ms eases off I'll go back to eating normally and not for 2...or 3 or 4!!

I am also too tired for exercise, but keep thinking I must make myself as I know I will feel better for it. But, also a little nervous as the last time I swam I was 6 weeks pregnant and started bleeding the next day, which eventually became my mc. Stupid I know, and probably just a coincidence, but think I may wait until I'm 12 weeks before I get back in the pool! 

God, I sound like a right weirdo today - sorry!! 

Hope you're all good girlies XXX

PS. Is anyone else spotty?? I'm having such a break out at the moment, feel like a teenager!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks girls, had loads of lovely cuddles with my new neice, Amelia today and it was sol nice! She is gorgeous and my sis is doing really well. She's struggling with the BF so really feel for her as baby only wants to sleep so is v. lazy feeding so the midwives are getting her to syringe express to top her up. She's really beating herself up about it bless her. My little one was the opposite and was a marathan feeder and didn't sleep so the other extreme. Any advice appreciated Immi, in your capacity!! Glad you're feeling better by the way and you're really starting to enjoy your pregnancy. Good luck for Thurs. 

Congrats on being 10 wks Rosie! :happydance: Sorry to hear work's getting on top of you. I hope the tiredness and sickness eases soon. 

Huge congrats on your scan Leigh, that's fab news! Can't wait to see a pic! 

Hi Amy, so glad you had a good day. Hope you enjoy your days off. Re your booking in appointment I know it is scary but as you'll be 10 wks soon it might be advisable to get it booked in as I know our midwifes want to see you in your 10th week to take the bloods that are used in conjunction with the downs testing at your 12 wk scan. Mine isn't until 10w 4d as they were v. booked up. Good luck. 


xxx


----------



## im_mi

Charlie, aww bless your sister, i had the same problem with Jack when he was little. He was very sleepy and was a right pain to feed for quite some time. Expressing a little and syringe feeding is one way of getting a little into them, which should hopefully give amelia some energy to wake up and latch on. she should persevere with that, and some ways of getting her interested in feeding are as follows:

*express a little milk onto the nipple first to entice her to latch on
*tickling her feet/hands/cheeks during a feed to encourage her to stay awake (we had to do this ALL THE TIME with jack when he was a tiny one)
*skin to skin contact - tell her to strip baby off and strip herself off (whilst baby is awake and alert), and just cuddle her. Babies are pre-programmed to find the breast. You can look at videos on youtube of babies being delivered onto mums tummy and immediately crawling up the body and latching on without any help!! its amazing to see!

did she have any medication during her labour? some medications, like pethidine, if given less than 2 hours before delivery can make baby very sleepy for a while. thats why Jack was so sleepy when he was a newborn baby but it does get better. Take it from me, soon that baby will wake right up and be feeding all around the clock! :D Its hard not to feel like this kind of thing is the end of the world, but it will get better and its certainly not her fault! loads of women have a difficult start with breastfeeding. soon it will be so easy, and she will wonder what she was worried about :)

Amy, i totally feel you on the weight worries. I am completely avoiding the scales at the moment, i have a history of disordered eating and i just dont think i could psychologically cope with seeing my weight right now. i am going to have to ask the midwife to not tell me my weight when she weighs me tomorrow! You should def. get booked in asap hon, if you leave it too long they wont be able to get you booked for your 12 week scan in time! i totally understand why you are apprehensive though :hugs:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks so much for your advice Immi I will pass it all onto her and i'm sure it will be of help. She didn't have drugs other than gas and air so not sure why she's so sleepy! 

Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## im_mi

Ah, some of them just *are*. I hope she is doing okay and that things get easier for her soon!


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya,
Can't believe it was asked by a kid today if I was pregnant!!!! The cheek of it. I'm so bloated but I do think I've put on weight as well. Still constipated but managed a little one today - don't think that's helping. Can't get over being asked if I was pregnant!!!!!


----------



## im_mi

oh man, ive been asked that once or twice and i havent known where to look! not long until youll be able to tell everyone hun :hugs:


----------



## ALH28

Sore throat and unable to take any proper medications!! :growlmad:


----------



## starsunshine

Oh no Amy, hope it gets better soon but don't hestitate to go to docs coz you can have antibiotics if you need them. Try honey & lemon drinks.

Thanks Immi, I was so shocked!!!! I proper laid into her! I'm not sure I'm gonna tell any pupils, maybe when I've got a huge bump I might concede & say "what do you think" every now and then! Most work colleagues know now as they've noticeed me flying past their classrooms on my way to the toilet!


----------



## babytots

Sorry ladies for not getting back on sooner have been so tired so had an early night last night and today df went back to work so am completely shattered will go on my lappy later before I go to bed and catch up with everyone. Its been a pain lately and will only charge when turned off so only get an hour or so on it before the battery dies and I have to turn it off grrr!!!

Anyways heres my scan piccy :D My friend reckons baby is facing the screen staring right out at us lol.

https://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/thepinkyone/scan%20pics%20and%20random%20pics/jellybaby95.jpg


----------



## BeanieBaby

Wow Leigh thanks for sharing, your scan piccy is so gorgeous! We are so close in dates its really lovely to know ours would look like that now too! What a stroke of luck that he/she was looking at your guys! :happydance:, you must be on :cloud9: still! 

Sorry to hear you're under the weather Amy, hope you feel better soon. :hugs: 

Hi Rosie, what a nightmare re being put on the spot like that and by a kid! Roll on 12 wks that's all I can say! 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Ah Leigh, that picture is perfect, it is so cool to see your little baby!!! Really happy for you! I can't wait for my next scan to see what's going on! X


----------



## babytots

Ok catch up time have been so ill past few days I haven't had any energy to look at a screen never mind concentrate enough to type.

Rosie- Yay for buying nappies. I didn't know Asda were doing an offer damn ilnesses preventing me from going out. Any idea on when the offer ends. I have 2 packs of nappies from when I was pg with Jessica sat on my bookshelf waiting to be used. Was only earlier I made room for my twilight books that I moved them further up and picked up one of the free sample nappies you get in the pregnancy packs and realized just how small they are last time I had a baby wearing size 1 nappies was over 2 years ago. I just hope I get to use them this time. Sorry to hear a pupil asked you if you were pg maybe he/she has sussed with you running to the toilets.Won't be long til you can tell them.

Immi- Glad to hear you are feeling better and that you don't need the seasickness bands anymore :happydance: Hope your m/w appointment went well.

Kelly lovely to hear from you hope you are well.How did your m/w appointment go?

Charlie- Congratulations on becoming an auntie what a beautiful name!! I had Amelia picked out when pg with Hollie but dh didn't like it :( Its nice seeing scan pics at the same stage that you are I keep googling to look at scan pics to form a mental picture in my head of what babys size is.

Amy- Hope you feel better soon it sucks having a sore throat or any other illness when pg as you can't really take anything for it.

Well update on me I have been feeling so poop lately. Got a cold at the beginning of the week followed by a stomach bug the next day. Cold seemed to ease up then bam Jason goes back to work and I wake up to a lovely sore throat. Then Wed night I got unbroken sleep as my eldest was sick which resulted in a major migraine yesterday. When I get migraines I throw up and continue to be sick til theres nothing but bile left in my stomach yuck! Felt so sorry for myself last night. So embarrassing as well as I have to sit on the toilet whilst being sick as my bladder is so weak after being pg so many times. I managed to keep my sickness tablet down with sheer determination before going to sleep. Today I feel better and have managed to keep lucozade and a sausage sandwich down. Starting to feel really sick now though because I haven't eaten since 1pm and theres nothing I can think of to eat that will make me feel better :(. Been holed up in my bed all day as even the slightest movement makes me want to be sick.Df had to take time off to look after me and my eldest (youngest has gone to my mums for the night). Roll on 16 weeks when touch wood this sickness goes away. On a positive note I think I can feel baby moving. Like bubbles popping but can't be 100% sure its baby or wind lol. x


----------



## babytots

Oh and I need to change my ticker now! x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi Leigh great to hear from you just so sorry you've had such a terrible wk, poor you. Really hope you manage to eat something to get you through the night and you feel better in the morning. Sending you lots of :hugs:

Re looking at scans online I do that too and have been looking at 10 wk scans on youtube this eve as i'm 10 wks today! :happydance: So lovely to see. Wish I had my own personal scan machine!!! Oh and yay for feeling possible movement! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## im_mi

aww leigh so sorry youve been feeling so rough!! :( you poor thing. i hope you feel loads better soon. roll on 16 weeks! hope it speeds by for you honey :hugs:

oh wouldnt it b great to have your own scan machine charlie!! lol i would never leave the house :D

sending hugs to everyone xxx must go to bed now, soooo tired.


----------



## BeanieBaby

I know it would be awesome! You never know in a few yrs maybe, lol! Think we're stopping at 2 though, gutted! Its like they never had scans a couple of generations back, so a lot has changed already! Maybe for the rich and famous first though! 

xxx


----------



## babytots

Coming on for a moan! I have no appetite at all now no matter what I eat I want to be sick straightaway. Tried eggy bread earlier as I fancied it but it didnt agree with me and so sat trying not to be sick. Df went and got me a chow mein as it sounded appetising but again couldn't eat the duck without retching. Please jelly baby let your mummy have her appetite back soon I miss eating :( 

Hope everyone is well. I agree having a scan machine would be fab. I know Tom Cruise bought Katie Holmes one whilst she was pg. To have the money to do that *sigh*!! x


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya,

I'm coming on for a moan too - I still feel sick :( I thought that once you got past 10 weeks it was meant to get better but mine's still here. My form kids noticed this morning & wanted to know why I was at school & didn't want to catch anything lol! Feel really crap & am getting observed next lesson, double crap. Feel like I want to go home but know I can't!!! When's it meant to get better - week 13? It's like the end is in sight but it won't let go!!!!!!


----------



## wanabamummy

Hi everyone!!

Hope everyone is doing ok?! Sorry to babytots and sunshine you still feeling poo!! But it's always good news isn't it! Lol

my nausea comes and goes. Sat I was moaning to my friend itwas fading then yesterday at my oh family do I felt rubbish after lunch till I went to bed!!

Got my scan thru today! It's 4 wks today! However I wanted it earlier as we have oh kids down that week and we want to tell them straight away. We had a
lot of trouble at Xmas with eldest daughter. She found out bout baby and thru a right ol tantrum about how she didn't want dad having another family so not looking forward to that week really. So hoping scan unit will bring it forward for me!

Also have another dilema that my friend who is pregnant has picked the same boy nAme as us!! It's my grandad name so we really want it. So gona brave it and talk to her this wek. But my have to risk our kids having the same name!! Great!!! Thing is she is due the time my angel was so she gets it first!! arrgghhhh!!!

Anyway that's me!! Sorry I been quiet but get all para one minute and totally excited another!!

Oh yer the asda nappies offer is still on!! So go get em girls!! I picked up 3 packs on sat!! Not sure when it finsihes but 48 for a quid you just can't complain!!!

Am starvin!! Oh is cooking again!! Bless him xxxx


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies how are we all today?

Rosie sorry to hear you are still feeling like poop too. Usually it starts to ease at about 12 weeks when the placenta takes over though I have found in my case its not til 16 weeks til I start feeling better so another 5 weeks for me of course am hoping I will be feeling better sooner lol.

I hope your pupils don't guess that you are pg. Had to lol at them thinking they might catch it.

Kelly I hope you manage to get your scan brought forward. I am sorry that your daughter reacted that way about the baby I hope in time she gets used to the idea.

Don't worry about names tell your friend and am sure she will understand. One of my best friends has her daughter named Holly and I have a Hollie didn't bother me in the slightest her naming her daughter that as its a free world and if two friends have the same name for their children then so be it. Thats my take on it anyways lol.

Glad to hear the Asda offer is still on I hope its still on tomorrow as I shall go buy some :D at that price your not wasting any money. What brand of nappies are they just so I know what to look for.

I can't wait til I reach 20 weeks and can start buying proper things its so hard after what happened with Jessica I daren't buy anything extravagant til the last minute so will mainly buy clothes at first then order the crib and cot when I am about 30-35 weeks.

We have told our familys now. Mil isn't happy about it which we knew she wouldn't be poor woman being deprived of seeing her son because we want to be happy! feck her though lol. She was the one to move to France and I don't put my life on hold for no one so shes going to have to lump it!

Fil and his wife were over the the moon for us though which more then made up for it :D and we got some really fab news. My sil is pg too and due the same day as me :o can you beleive that!!! Of all the dates to be due shes due the 7th same as me going by my last scan :happydance: only downside is that she lives miles away from us (were up north whilst his family is down south) so we can't really share our pregnancies together :( Visiting in the summer though so can go baby shopping together.

Oh and I found jelly babys heartbeat yesterday on the doppler so happy!! was 10+4 and its the most wonderful sound. I also have a lovely neat bump too and will upload a piccy on here soon anyone else starting to show? x


----------



## babytots

double post again! x


----------



## im_mi

ooh leigh thats so exciting about your SIL! :D and about starting to show, cant wait to see a bump pic! im definitely showing too, although admittedly it is mainly fat :lol: theres definitely a hard bump underneath it though! i look very pregnant, having to wear baggy clothes so no one guesses! i dont understand your mil hun, ugh some people are just ridiculous.

aww rosie im sorry your feeling rubbish :( really hope it eases off for you soon. not long until you can spill the beans at least!

how are you doing, charlie?

wanab (im sorry i cant remember your name) thats great about the nappy offer! we are using reusables this time so i wont be taking advantage of the offer but its great that they are so cheap! :)

well i cant quite believe how fast its all going girls! doesnt seem that long ago we were all nervously celebrating our bfp's together :cloud9:

I have a date for our 12 week scan!! its on the 1st april. ive asked my dad to look after Jack whilst we are there so DH will definitely be able to watch this scan! I'm so excited. we told my dad and DH's family at the weekend and they are all really chuffed for us! just a couple weeks now and ill be able to tell the whole world, i cant wait! getting fed up of keeping it secret now. i was talking to a lady at the breastfeeding group today and we were talking about our losses last year (shes had several miscarriages) and she was like "well i really hope it happens for you soon honey" :blush:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls 

Great news about your SIL Leigh, what a lovely surprise! Sorry your MIL wasn't v. positive about your news, that's really sad, hope she comes round. Yay for hearing the HB!!! :happydance: 

Sorry to hear your still feeling so rough Rosie, hope it eases soon. I defo feel like mine has started to ease now, its coming in waves rather than continuous nausea and sickness. I think i've also worked out what hits the spot now food wise to give me a break from it. Riveta and laughing cow cheese triangles seem to work for me! 

How are you doing Kelly, did you manage to get your scan brought forward? Will have to swing by your journal for an update. 

How are you feeling now Amy? 

I'm fine thanks Immi, had my midwife booking in appointment today which went well. Took well over an hr forgot how many forms they had to fill out! Glad you got your scan date through, its the same date as mine!!! :happydance: I think i'm still feeling quite anxious about things though as it feels like I had my scan after my bleed ages ago now even though its only been just under 3 wks. I keep having nightmares and reoccuring dreams about the scan room and that as its April Fools Day on 1 April, i'll be told they made a mistake at the last scan or baby has since died. :cry: I was having these dreams before the last scan but then they stopped as felt better after we saw the HB. Must have been anxious about my booking in appointment as they started up again at the weekend. OH keeps being woken up with me screaming in the night, "not again, not again"! Poor guy! He is well used to this though as I often get these night terrors when i'm anxious or going through an emotional time. I used to have them as a kid and used to sleepwalk but then nothing until my dad died 5 yrs ago. Then they started again after mc in Nov for a while and now they're back. They're usually about something being in the room or in the bed, like a creature or something or something flying in the room or other times I jump up and tell OH there's someone in the room stood by the bed, not nice! I was having these last week but then they changed back to the scan room scenario at the weekend! I'll see what happens tonight. OH was doing the washing up last night before he came to bed and had to run upstairs as I started calling out, couldn't remember a thing this morning (sometimes I do sometimes I don't)! The MW said perhaps I should try not reading anything to do with pregnancy before going to bed, I didn't have the heart to tell her my nightly routine is to watch TV whilst checking in with BnB!!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Hi girls!

That is lovely Leigh, but a real bummer about MIL. We're going to Ireland next week to tell my In-laws and I'm nervous about how it will go. We didn't get off to a very good start, which was only finally resolved last October - 3 years after we'd been together!! 
She also said quite insensitive stuff when I MC last year, just hope she keeps her bloody mouth shut!!!!!!!! Sorry, she just makes me so mad sometimes! 

I've looked in Asda for these nappies, but can't find any for £1. Are they Pampers or Asda own brand?? 

That's great news about your dating scan Immi - are you gonna have a nuchal/combined screening? 

Kelly - hope your OH's daughter comes round, hopefully she will start to get really excited - how old is she? I'm sure if she is involved with the baby she will love it and want to play at being mummy!! And as for names, I wouldn't worry, if you really really want that name have it. It is so stupid now days, people reserving names - you can't do that!!!!! 

Charlie - you poor thing, am so sorry for you having these awful dreams. I am also having lots of weird dreams, but not terrors or nightmares. Although last night I did dream that my FIL committed suicide for an insurance claim - haven't told OH about that dream!!!! Also find I'm dreaming about work loads. Does it help if you try relaxing before bed?? Or read a trashy novel? I hope it soon stops once you reach 12 weeks and can relax slightly. Hope you sleep better tonight, sending you :sleep: vibes X 

So, what's been going on with me?? Well, I've done a few naughty things recently!! :blush: My MS is improving, mornings are getting much better, still feel awful in the evenings and am in bed by 8 or 9pm, but the nausea is better. This worried me a little, so I was very naughty, I used my doppler and found the HB!!!!! Felt bad - this poor little thing hiding deep inside my pelvis and there I am poking it with this noisy sonicaid! Have been good though, haven't listened since. 

But then I was even more naughty........ whilst at work last week one of the sonographers had a gap in her morning list - so I asked her to scan me quickly. Very naughty I know, but there aren't many perks to working in the NHS! It was so lovely to see my baby getting big and it's heart beating away. Will try and upload a picture - baby was moving so much though it is not very clear! have now very tentatively allowed myself to get a little excited, not a lot, but just a little. Can't believe I'm almost 11 weeks - time is flying by! :cloud9:

Have also got my nuchal scan on the 28th which I'm nervous about, but also looking forward to seeing bubba even bigger!

I promise not to be so naughty from now on!! Gonna just relax and stay positive that all is ok. 

Hope you're all feeling ok today? Roll on 12 weeks X

PS. I'm STILL really spotty!! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01000.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## im_mi

Aww amy what a great pic! haha if i worked in a hospital id be jumping on that scan table all of the time :laugh2: i havent yet decided whether to have the nuchal screening yet. I dont think we will. If it came back high risk, there's no way we would risk having an amnio to find out for sure and then we would just end up worrying for the entire pregnancy. so i think we will just leave it to nature and im sure everything will be fine :) there's nothing to be done if the baby did have Down's anyway, there's no way on earth we would terminate because of something like that so :shrug:

Oh charlie those dreams sound awful :( i really hope they ease off soon. Perhaps lay off of the bedtime BnB? :hugs:

Oh man i wish i had a doppler, although poor baby would be being poked all of the time :laugh2: Amy where did you get your doppler from?


----------



## starsunshine

Hi guys,

I feel really bad coz I've come on here to moan again! I've got ofsted in tom!!!!! arg!!!!!

I had a nightmare the other day but not had one since. If I don't manage to get on here again before mon I have my scan at 8.45 - yeah! I'll def be on mon eve to let you know how it goes & if I can I'll upload a piccy.


----------



## wanabamummy

Afternoon ladies!!

Hope everyone is feeling well, on this lovely day!!

congrats on your Pic Amy, its lovely. i dont blame you for geting sneaky scans in i would too if i had the opportunity!! :haha: your very lucky!! the Nappies are ASDa own brand. they have had reviews to say they are just as good as pampers. not sure how long the offer is on. but i beleive they are trying to do a big promo to try to get people to buy them!!

charlie- the dreams could be related to bnb!! lol. its the last thing you think about before bed. When i was reading twilight i would dream about Edward Cullen!! lol and he was my secret boyfriend!!!

not not till your scan imogen, just over a week. glad the fam is all happy. i cant wait to tell everyone. feel like i have known for ages. Girls at work know, which seems weird cos the rest of my friends(apart from close) and bro and one sis dont know!!

Good luck for monday Rosie! how exciting!

I couldnt change my scan cos its a nuchal and the time frames they need me in. they are going by my lmp dates. Which is like 4 weeks away. so i spoke to oh and we agreed to have a private on monday. just so we can be reassured. as we will need to tell the kids on the Sat we pick them up, as DD will go abs mad if she is in the house for 2 days and we not told them. She is 15. so she is at that age where the world is against her. I will be 9wk5 by my lmp or 10wk 2d by ov date. so will see how baby is on monday. am really really nervous about it but excited at the same time. 

I also spoke to my friend about baby names. and she thought it was funny. couldnt quite beleive out of all the names (vincent (vinnie)) as its not a common name that we both chose the same!! weird. we both agreed that we will just have 2 vinnies running around!! we are glad its out in the open so we cant accuse of stealing names. phew!!

not long till the weekend!!! whoop whoop!!!

Kx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks girls. Still having restless nights but the nightmares have defo got better since my MW appointment on Tues. I think maybe I was extra anxious about it for some reason. Since I am quite restless i'm trying to get to bed as early as poss so I get as much deep sleep as I can. Thanks Kelly, I love Twilight and Edward Cullen so that is a good plan! 

Forgot to say in my post, but said in my journal that the MWs upset me a bit as they both said they thought my bleed could have meant I lost a twin! I think they thought they were saying the right thing and that it would make me feel better but I thought that was a v. insensitive assumption to bring to my attention as even if we have one healthy beanie in there, i'd rather not think we lost another, which would mean we'd lost two beanies in 5 mths! Have taken it with a pinch of salt though as although there was loads of blood I never had any clots and no other sacs were picked up on my early scan so didn't let it upset me too much! They knew that though and still said they still wouldn't be surprised!!! I think sometimes things are best left unsaid but hey ho! 

Amy lovely to read your post and your update. What a fabulous scan pic, huge congrats! Oh and don't apologise for being cheeky we'd all do it if we had half a chance, perks of the job and all that!!! 

Good luck for your scan on Mon Rosie if we don't hear from you. Wow that's mega early! Ours on 1 April is at 9.20am which I thought was bad enough! Oh and I hope Ofsted were kind to you today. 

I'd love a doppler too Immi but reckon i'd get obsessed with it. Had a friend that had one and occasionally she would not be able to find the HB and she was constantly rushing off to the hospital to get checked out! 

I am feeling a bit better this week, sickness defo coming in waves rather than continuous and starting to enjoy food again here and there. Have a huge bump going on a friend of mine was constantly staring at it this morning at coffee so I ended up telling her and she said she thought I must be! Figure i'm 11 wks tomorrow and she knew about my mc so didn't mind telling her too much. Think i'm gonna have to start looking out some old maternity clothes soon as struggling with tops to hide it! 

xxx

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Now girls............HANDS OFF EDWARD CULLEN - HE IS MINE!!!!!!! :growlmad:

Lol!!

Glad you're starting to feel better Charlie. The midwives didn't need to say that to you! To be honest, I don't think it was what they said - when I mc at 6 weeks there was big clots and then I passed lots of tissue/baby/stuff (sorry, gross!) and think if you had lost a twin you would have seen that. You can have something called vanishing twin, but you don't usually bleed etc the twin is absorbed = disappears. Don't let them get you down! I hope you're usual midwife is nicer. :hugs:

I have a doppler for work and I know what you mean about people using them incorrectly. I usually do not advocate self listening as, exactly like you said, women don't know what they are listening for and may struggle to find it and panic, or be reassured that they can hear it when in actual fact they are hearing their own heartbeat! It is fine as long as you know what you're doing with it! I think it is much nicer for Daddy to listen through the tummy once baby is bigger!! 

My Asda doesn't have these nappies on offer - bummer!! Think I may go for the Bambino Mio reusable ones anyways! 

Kelly - I love the name Vinnie - so cool!! Also, good luck with your scan and DD. Can't wait to see a picture! :thumbup:

So Immi and Charlie have their scans on the same day which is cool - double pictures to look at!!! :happydance:

Not long til we're 12 weeks girls and can breath a little more!! 

Am also very sad to admit defeat to my size 10's today :cry: I was getting ready for work and after living in leggins forever I thought maybe as I was feeling a little better I'd put on my usual trousers. Well, I had to think again!!!!! They were soooooo tight, I had a huge muffin top. Is it too early to be buying maternity clothes????

Gonna go to Rigby and Pellar next week and treat myself to some new (probably MASSIVE!) bras. I'm usually a 34E, but they are the size of blooming watermelons at the moment. Am kinda worried how big they are planning on getting!!!!!! I shall be known as AmyBigBoobs!!! Lol! 

:hugs: to you all x


----------



## starsunshine

Hi all, so i have managed to get on-yeah reading wot ur all up to cheers me up a bit! Amy my asda were all sold out of those nappies but the one in the next town had loads. Its worth grabbing a pack as i've read that u need disposable ones for hosp. Is that right immi? And charlie, i can't believe wot that mw said to u-i hope ur alright and not thinking like that. Cor blimey! Well ofsted went really well-my head was v nice and told them i was pregnant and feeling sick so they didn't see me, but the school did well and we're out of special measures yippee! Can't wait till mon, bit nervous bout it but so excited too! Have a great wkend all xx


----------



## barbara-moira

Hi, I`m Barbara and I`m 23 years old. I`m looking for a buddy that is due around the same time as me: 11th October 2010.
I`m from the Netherlands and live in Hull, UK for almost 2 years.
This will be my 2nd pregnancy, after a miscariage in March 2009.

xx:kiss:


----------



## Kernow_mummy

I'm new to all this....congratulations to all of you. I'm due the end of October with my second baby...I already have a wonderful little girl who is 14 months.


----------



## im_mi

starsunshine, i dunno how it works in big hospitals but at the maternity unit where i stayed after having jack they actually had cloth nappies there for us to use whilst we were staying there. Ive never heard anything about having to have disposables at hospitals :shrug: i havent even really looked into it because im having a home birth this time.

Welcome to the newcomers! :D

sorry this is a short one, just off to the NCT nearly new sale and my lift will be here in a minute. Its too bloody early, lol, but im excited about getting some lil baby bits & pieces! also need to get a booster seat for Jack as he is rapidly outgrowing his highchair... 

catch up with you all later if i can xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks Amy and Rosie, have forgotten about it already and taken it with a pinch of salt. I agree with you Amy there would have surely been more products of conception passed if it had of been a twin. It wasn't the midwife I will have that I had when I was pregnant with Bella as she was delayed so it was a new midwife and a trainee midwife, both of which I didn't know and had joined since I had my daughter, so fingers crossed I have my old midwife next time! 

I am in the same boat as you Amy, was a 10-12 and am struggling to find things to fit me. I wanted to wait until after the scan to sort out all my old maternity bits but after struggling to find something to wear this morning I succumbed and sorted through all my old bits from during and after pregnancy this afternoon. Think I overdid it though as have been having stomach cramps since as was lugging big vaccuum packed things and re-suctioning them etc. with the hoover after i'd sorted through everything and put away lots of my current wardrobe that I am 'hoping' I won't be using for sometime. Took me a good couple of hrs and am now feeling like I tempted fate! Hopefully its just a bit of trapped wind or something and it passes soon. OH has banished me to the sofa though and it feet up for me this eve! 

I'm so glad ofsted went well Rosie, that's so nice your bosses to steer them in the other direction for you. Hopefully your stress levels can come down a notch now that its over. Not long til your Easter hols, do you get 2 wks off? That will be nice for you, oh and good luck with your scan on Monday, you must be so excited! Can't wait to see a pic. 

I hope you got some nice bargains at the sale Immi. I haven't been to one for ages as have always been busy on the day they're scheduled. I love a good nearly new sale! 

A huge welcome to the newbies, congrats on your BFPs.

xxx 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Hey all!

Immi - I went to an NCT sale yesterday too!! It was an experience, I'd been warned about what they were like and it was interesting! This might sound snobby but it was like a posh jumble sale!! They had loads and loads of clothes and toys, but not a lot of stuff that I need. Also didn't really want to buy anything yet, I've kinda got it into my head that I won't buy a thing until I've had my 12 week scan!!

Welcome to the new girls!! 

Am very tired today, was up at 2am for work and got home about 10.30. managed a couple of hours sleep when I got home but feel like a zombie now. Gonna veg on the sofa and eat crisps this afternoon as OH is at work til 9pm!! 

Immi - I think it is great you're having a homebirth, I love homebirths. My problem is that I live 20 miles away from the hospital I'm giving birth at. There is a more local one down the road, but I worry that if I need to transfer in for any reason they will take me to the local hospital and not my hospital. Other problem is OH is a doctor and they are generally not very pro-homebirth!! If I was adamant he would go with it, but my secret plan is to have a BBA - to labour quickly at home, call the midwife at the last minute and not need to go to the hospital!!

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend? 

I've only got to work Mon and Tues, then we're off to Ireland for a few days to tell the In-laws our news!! 

Love to you all X


----------



## wanabamummy

Morning all!!

not sure why i am up so early, as i have a day off today and there is noone else here apart from my 2 furbabies..... who didnt even come to see me this morning!!

hope everyone had fab weekends. 

I only heard about those NCT things the over day! i googled the next one and doesnt seem to be one till october!!! are they really that rare? cos they sound fab!!!

bought i first proper purchase on sat! a lovely huge Ted baker handbag for a bargain of £38!! so i will use that as a changing bag! lol. the ones in mamas and papas were £50!!!

Good luck to Amy for today!!! i too have a private scan booked in today at 12.15!! eek!!!! very nervous but very excited too!!!!


----------



## wanabamummy

also wondered if anyone is on FB?


----------



## starsunshine

hiya girls,
Can't believe it - I'm pregnant!!!!!! I know, I know, but seeing my baby on the scan it really struck me! Scan went really well, hopefully I've changed my profile pic so it should have a pic of the scan on. I've been moved forward to 12 weeks 3 days which kind of makes sense as that should have been my period if I hadn't been preggars before if you get me? Not sure that's really clear but anyway, I'm so happy that all went well.
My baby was lying face down though so couldn't get nt scan done - having to wait until 15 weeks for the blood test now! Oh well, Baby was being quite lazy really, looked v cosy in there. Kind of curled up into a little ball and then stretched out again but wouldn't move over! I have a feeling, it's not going to let us know it's sex at the next scan either - got my stubborness then!!!!!

Well I'm going to buy some maternity clothes now as I'm only just squeezing into my other clothes & I assume it won't be long befoer my bump pops out now - 4 days earlier than expected!!!!!

Can't get over it, can't wait to hear about your scans too.

If you want to add me to facebook I'm on as Rosie Fleetcroft but I might not go on for a couple of days as I'm not very well & don't want to get in trouble for playing on the internet when I'm taking time off work.


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies been a bit awol lately will catch up with everyones news later when I feel a bit more human.

Finally got over that sickness bug and touch wood my nausea has got so much better the last couple of days even managed to do some shopping and take the girls to the park which is a first for me at this stage (usually am so ill in pregnancy that I become a hermit lmao).

Got my next scan tomorrow I can't wait and then nuchal scan on Thursday when I will be exactly 12 weeks!! wahoo!!

I got some of those asda nappies bought 2 packs and think will buy another. Babies grow out of nappies so quickly that I don't want to get too many size 1's. 

Anyways got to get off and get dressed and nip to the shops but when I get back I shall put my feet up and catch up with everything I have missed. x


----------



## wanabamummy

meet my baby!!!!:cloud9: he was wriggling around! measuring 10wk 2 days. cant believe how happy i am today!! now gona go for a nap cos i feel sick.
 



Attached Files:







baby crop.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## starsunshine

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab81/rosieshines/baby%20bump/babybump22ndmar10.jpg

Meet my baby now I've finally managed to get him/her on here!

Lovely piccy Kelly, nice and clear, they're sooooo cute.


----------



## **angel**

hello can I join in please :)

Im kerry 24 from cornwall I have 1 gorgeous son who is nearly 10 months old we were ttc for 3 years before having him with one m/c and am now pregnant with our 2nd which was a nice unplanned shock!! :) Our scan is 29th March :) xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Huge congrats to Kelly and Rosie on your scans and what lovely bubs you both have, loving the pics! :happydance: 

Good luck with your scan today Leigh, can't wait for another pic this eve! 

I hope you have a lovely break in Ireland Amy and that the in-laws are v. excited by your great news! Hope the weather stays nice for you. 

Welcome Kerry. Congrats on your pregnancy. How have you been feeling? 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Girls, your scan pics are lovely!!! It is all getting so real now! I'm so happy for us all. Can't wait for my scan on Sunday!
Off to Ireland, enjoy your week and I'll catch up with you later in the week.
Amy xxx
Ps. Welcome Kerry - congrats!


----------



## wanabamummy

Ireland!! So jealous accent makes me go weak at the knees!!! Lol

have a fab time x x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey :) Went for my scan on friday and I've been put bk a couple of weeks so my EDD is now 9th Oct! Looking to join Octo-bumps so I can share in all my adventures with the rest of u lucky ladies x


----------



## ttc_lolly

p.s. here's my scan pic! got his daddy's nose we think haha! x

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b69/69_lolly/19032010465.jpg


----------



## starsunshine

aww so cute and welcome!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Gorgeous scan pic, congratulations and welcome to Octo-Bumps!!! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## babytots

Ok am having a catch up as I haven't had chance to get on to catch up with you all so sorry!

Amy what a gorgeous scan piccy thats fab you managed to get a sneaky one done at work I would love to be able to do that!

Kelly glad that your friend was ok with the name you have chosen its a very sweet name!! So pleased your scan went well and what a beautiful piccy of your baby!!! 

Charlie I can't beleive your m/w said that to you try not to worry about it although it can happen I am sure that wasn't the case for you its so common to have bleeding in early pregnancy and I wonder if they say that to all the mums-to-be they see with bleeding. Grrrr!!!

Immi hope you got some bargains at the nct nearly new sale!

Rosie so pleased your scan went well what a gorgeous piccy lol at baby being upside down must be a comfy position to be in!

Welcome to the new ladies. Barbara I am in Hull too such a small world how are you finding living here? 

So had my scan yesterday was meant to have my nt scan Thursday but the epu decided to do it there and then to save me having to come in Thursday was a bit bummed about that as I was looking forward to seeing my baby twice this week but never mind. Scan went well jelly baby is measuring a day ahead so now due 6th Oct though my offical due date is the 7th as they are going by my scan last week which was classed as my dating scan.

Nuchal fold measured 1mm which is good and I think with my age the results of the combined screening will come back low risk. 

My next scan is in 2 weeks. Finally starting to get excited now that I have made it to 12 weeks just can't wait to get to 20 weeks as then can start buying things :D

Oh and my nausea as all but gone feel a bit yucky when I am hungry and first thing in the morning but apart from that I feel like me again. Still on tablets though daren't come off them til the nausea goes completely.

Heres the most recent scan pic of jelly baby and a bump pic taken at 10 weeks.

https://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/thepinkyone/scan%20pics%20and%20random%20pics/jellybaby116-1.jpg

https://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/thepinkyone/scan%20pics%20and%20random%20pics/20100323_51.jpg


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks Leigh, i've forgotten all about it already. I know that was my thought too if they say it to everyone with bleeding! 

Thanks for sharing your scan pic and bump pic with us, so pleased for you they're lovely! 

Glad you're feeling much better too. I've also noticed a marked improvement on how i'm feeling nausea wise this last week. It just comes in waves now occasionally. 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Wow, love the scan & bump pic. Glad it's not just me getting a bump - thought it's quite early to be getting a bump now? Anyway, I have one!!!! I'm also feeling better, with less nausea but the tiredness is still going strong! I'm thinking of telling people soon as I'm sure I can't hide it much longer. How are you all going to tell people & when?


----------



## im_mi

wow! its so lovely to come back here to such positive news from everyone :D so many lovely scan pictures, trips to ireland, and morning sickness going away! :happydance:

Sorry i went awol again lol, im so rubbish at keeping up with all of the forums i go on, i inevitably neglect one every once in a while.

Had some sad news today, a girl i know who was due on the same day as me has just found out today that she had a MMC :cry: i feel really bad for her and she says shes fine but i think she just doesnt want me to feel bad about still being pregnant, iykwim. I hope our friendship will be okay.

My scan is a week today!! i'm so excited! i cant believe that in 9 days time i will be in 2nd tri, its flying by isnt it! 

leigh thats a lovely bump pic! i would say mine is about the same size at the moment, i must take some pics soon. 

i had to tell someone at work about being pregnant, lol. she kept badgering me as to where i got my new shirt from because she really likes it and its from mothercare maternity, lol. i wouldnt tell her in front of everyone and she looked all hurt, so i pulled her to one side later and told her. she's not the gossiping type though so its okay, and besides i will be announcing as soon as we have had the scan.


----------



## babytots

Just bumping us up hope everyone is doing well! I've now got a big craving for apples I can't get enough of them at the moment lol.

Used my doppler again today and picked up jelly babys heartbeat straightaway so reassuring to hear :D 

Has anyone started feeling movements yet I get the odd sensation now and again but can't be sure if its baby or not. x


----------



## im_mi

aww leigh thats lovely! i wish i had a doppler. I keep thinking i can feel something but im not sure.... its still so early to tell isnt it!


----------



## babytots

Its strange because when pg with Jessica I felt movements quite early on and this time not as much I can't wait to start feeling proper movements I've missed that part of pregnancy so much!

Hope you are well hunni! x


----------



## ALH28

Hello ladies! 
just a quickie, I'll fill you in on Ireland and MIL later, but just wanted to share my 12 week scan with you - think it is definitely of Irish descent as it is drinking a pint on Guinness!! X


----------



## ALH28

Here it is!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Scott.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babytots

Hi hunni what a gorgeous scan piccy and lol at him/her looking like he/she drinking a pint of guiness!!! Hope you had a lovely time in Ireland and it went well telling MIL x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congratulations Amy, your scan pic is so cute!!! Hope you had a lovely time away. 

That's lovely you've found your little one's HB on the doppler Leigh, so jealous! Re the movement have been feeling the odd sensation but think its too early to tell, could just be wind, lol!!! Will keep an eye on it though as you never know, we could be onto something! 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Wow that scan pic is amazing! love it! They're so funny aren't they.
Anyone else not fitting into clothes anymore? My trousers really don't fit - they almost don't fit with the hairband trick but I'm not big enough for maternity wear yet . . . Any ideas?


----------



## wanabamummy

Afternoon everyone!!!

Congrats on your scan Amy! Babe defo looks like its drinking something!! :rofl:

I have been weighing myself since my midwife appointment to see if i am puttin on any weight and today my scales have risen!!! :wacko: 

nought i can do about it i spose, but think i will start to swim again? its ok to do a couple of sessions isnt it? i dont swim fast or anything and will probably be in my lunch break so will only be about 1/2 hour.

Finally found baby heartbeat this morning!!! i bought the doppler at 8weeks and oh kept telling me off cos it was too early!! so i tried at the weekend and no joy. i woke up early this morning and thought i would try instead of gettin up.:sleep: nearly gave up and i found it!! i nearly cried!!! cant wait to get home and have another go so OH can hear it too!!!! :happydance: its such a relief to hear, really is.

anyone know how to record them things? i tried to hook it up to my iphone, but no joy.

Good luck to everyone who has scans this week, and happy 2nd trimester to those that are passing over!! :thumbup:


----------



## ALH28

Hey girls!!

So, where shall I start with my Irish MIL??!!

As soon as we got there she was asking "so, any news then??" We'd already agreed we'd wait til FIL was home too to tell them together. So I said there was no news, to which she replied "oh well, it will happen soon enough". This pissed me off lots as if I were not pregnant I think it is a horrible thing to say to someone who had a miscarriage 3 months ago - for all she knew we were still not over it or really upset by it. She is so insensitive sometimes. 

Anyways, OH and I had a secret look and decided we'd tell her. She was very excited, and asked how far along I was. Why I didn't lie I do not know, when I told her I was 12 weeks she went off on one. "I can't believe you're 12 weeks, that is 3 months. You've known all this time and you haven't said anything. I can't believe it". My pissed off level was ever increasing as we told her we had not known for 3 months, only about 5 or 6 weeks actually. And also we didn't want to say anything because of what happened last time, we didn't want to have to upset them if we had another bad outcome. 

Then she wanted to tell OH's dad straight away, we said no we wanted to tell him in person, but she was already calling him on the phone!! Luckily he didn't pick up. So, we told him when he got home, and he was delighted (and normal!).

The next day we went to the local shopping centre, and she kept looking at all the baby stuff, going on and on about what we should buy. I tried to tell her I wasn't even thinking about buying stuff til after our scan on the Sunday. Did she listen? 

Then she decided she wanted to tell OH's brother and GF who are traveling in Africa, we again said we wanted to tell them ourselves. I'd had an idea to send them an email with the scan picture in as a surprise. But, there she was calling him up, but again luckily he didn't pick up!

The next thing that pissed me off was when we checked our blood pressures. She has raised blood pressure and has a machine to check at home. When we go over we always play with it. So we all did our blood pressures and mine was the lowest out of all of us at 90/60. Well this did not go down well, she usually has the lowest as she is on medication - we try to tell her that doesn't make her the healthiest as the tablets are making it low, but she insists she is the best! I was trying to tell her that the majority of pregnant women's blood pressure drops during pregnancy and this is perfectly normal. But she wouldn't have it, when she had her middle child her blood pressure was very high and they were going to keep her in hospital. She has suddenly become and expert in pregnancy!!!

She then suggested coming over for a week at a time once the baby is born to 'help out'. I am having panic attacks just thinking about it already!!!! If she books a flight without asking us I will go spare!! I am going to lie about my due date, 2 weeks later than the real one so she won't keep calling me asking if there is any news - I hate that! Do people not think we will tell them when there is any news!! 

She also kept going on and on about how difficult having a baby is and how life changing and it will be so much harder than I think. Talk about setting me up for a fall. I am determined to show her that it is a breeze, even if I'm dying on the inside!!

And finally, we were briefly talking about names - she started the conversation - I said I liked Poppy. She said she didn't!! It is too short, our surname is Scott she said we need a long first name as the surname is quite short. I find this rather hilarious seeing as my OH's name is Neil!!!!! Not exactly a long first name is it??!! 

Oh my god - I'm so sorry girls, that has been brewing all week. Knew it was gonna be a massive rant which is why I've put off telling you!! We have never really got on from the start and I don't think I will ever really like her, but who knows!

Kelly- I'm gonna start swimming again now I'm past 12 weeks. Regular gentle exercise is good! 

How is everyone else doing?? Immi - is your scan today or tomorrow? And is yours this week too Rosie? I remember that 2 of you have them on the same day. Can't wait for pictures!! 

None of my trousers fit anymore, I'm living in leggins!! Am thinking of buying some maternity ones with the big elastic waist thingy!! Just for work, but I feel silly trying them on when I don't really have a bump!!!

Love to you all X


----------



## starsunshine

Wow, wot a weekend Amy. At least she is excited for you - it could be a lot worse!!!! We all have to put up with someone crazy in the family!!!!! (I hope that doesn't sound too unsupportive). Definately lie to her about your due date - give her 3 weeks late then even if your baby comes late you'll be ok! & make sure you choose the name you want - it's none of her business. We've not told anyone our names. As I'm a teacher it's hard enough for us to agree on a name I don't teach without any extra stress for family or friends. Try to ignore those silly little comments that are bizarre to say the least - it's not worth upsetting yourself.

I've had my scan a week & a half ago & they put me forward. Today I'm at 13weeks, 6 days. Can't believe it. Tomorrow in 2nd tri - are they kidding me????? Where did all the time go?

I too am in maternity leggings as nothing fits anymore. I can kind of wear skirts over the top if they're elasticated but I can't even get my zips done up, let alone buttons! I felt a little funny going into the shop to try them on so I ordered them on line from asda & went in to pick them up. I tried them on in the shop though & one was far too big - I think it was the pair of work trousers under the bump. I reckon they'd put a size 14 & labelled it 12 as they were massive. Kind of made me feel bit better bout my weight though!

I'm also mega mega hungry all the time. I eat constantly. I'm a right muncher!!!!

I have been asked by several kids now if I'm pregnant. I keep going on about how rude it is to ask the q but they keep coming back to me. I'm not sure I can ignore it after the easter break!!!! oh well, 2 weeks hols yeah!


----------



## starsunshine

Wow, wot a weekend Amy. At least she is excited for you - it could be a lot worse!!!! We all have to put up with someone crazy in the family!!!!! (I hope that doesn't sound too unsupportive). Definately lie to her about your due date - give her 3 weeks late then even if your baby comes late you'll be ok! & make sure you choose the name you want - it's none of her business. We've not told anyone our names. As I'm a teacher it's hard enough for us to agree on a name I don't teach without any extra stress for family or friends. Try to ignore those silly little comments that are bizarre to say the least - it's not worth upsetting yourself.

I've had my scan a week & a half ago & they put me forward. Today I'm at 13weeks, 6 days. Can't believe it. Tomorrow in 2nd tri - are they kidding me????? Where did all the time go?

I too am in maternity leggings as nothing fits anymore. I can kind of wear skirts over the top if they're elasticated but I can't even get my zips done up, let alone buttons! I felt a little funny going into the shop to try them on so I ordered them on line from asda & went in to pick them up. I tried them on in the shop though & one was far too big - I think it was the pair of work trousers under the bump. I reckon they'd put a size 14 & labelled it 12 as they were massive. Kind of made me feel bit better bout my weight though!

I'm also mega mega hungry all the time. I eat constantly. I'm a right muncher!!!!

I have been asked by several kids now if I'm pregnant. I keep going on about how rude it is to ask the q but they keep coming back to me. I'm not sure I can ignore it after the easter break!!!! oh well, 2 weeks hols yeah!


----------



## wanabamummy

Ah amy! Your post made me chuckle! At least mil cares I guess! Just a bit ott. Lol

my mum has said she will stay over wen baby is born. Oh said oh no don't think so lol. But we will see!! It's me that's gotta cope!!

Rosie, you students sound sweet that they noticed!! Bless them.

Hoping everyone has got lovely weekend breaks ahead? Me and oh are spending 2 nights away sight seeing in Cambridge. Bit of us time before the kids get here next week.



But that's next week and need to enjoy this week!!!! Xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi Kelly 

Try not to worry about the scales for now, I&#8217;ve put on 5lbs already, I think its only natural as we a little further along now. Hope you have a lovely time in Cambridge. Great you found your little one&#8217;s HB! :happydance: 

Ah bless Rosie, the kids do indeed sound quite sweet, they&#8217;re obviously happy for you. So when will you announce, are you still keen to keep it under wraps even though you&#8217;ve had your scan? 

Amy your MIL sounds like a nightmare! However, I&#8217;m not sure I know many women that don&#8217;t get annoyed with their MILs but it sounds like she is rather hard work&#8230;..small doses that&#8217;s what you need, never mind her coming to stay every other wk after your little one arrives! :haha: Good luck in persuading her otherwise! I hope you still managed to have a lovely time away. 

I hope your scan went well today Immi. 

I had a complete stress attack yesterday before mine as the vet thinks our cat might have toxoplasmosis so the doc advised me yesterday to get a blood test after my scan today, so I spent yesterday stressing whether I&#8217;d caught it and the baby not developed well. Feeling less anxious now as all went well at the scan and the lady doing my bloods reassured me that as I&#8217;ve had cats all my life I&#8217;ll probs come up with the antibodies to it and then they&#8217;ll just need a further check to see when I got them, recently would not be good but if it was a while ago it would have been before I conceived. Did worry that my mc could have been related and the baby be affected but everyone&#8217;s since told me to stay off google and I&#8217;m now behaving myself til the results come back! No point worry just yet, I&#8217;m just gonna be extra careful with the litter tray from now on (am usually v. good anyway) and get my OH to do it as much as possible! 

So onto the scan&#8230;..it was AMAZING!!! Forgot how clear they are at this stage. Our sonographer was lovely and went into so much detail with us. The downs test came back 1 in 16000 which she said was low so we&#8217;re happy with that. She said 1 in 800 for my age so combined with bloods and nuchal measurement it was even better! We had a little active bubs (in the end, he/she was slightly shy to start!) and we had waves, kicks, hiccups!!! He/she was crossing his/her legs and feet a lot, so cute!!! 

Here&#8217;s some pics, they may come up slightly large, sorry! 

https://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af27/charlieg8173/12%20wk/BabyScanPhoto0002.jpg This is my fave. Bubs kept crossing his/her legs/feet - so cute! 

https://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af27/charlieg8173/12%20wk/BabyScanPhoto0003.jpg

https://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af27/charlieg8173/12%20wk/BabyScanPhoto0005.jpg 

xxx


----------



## im_mi

awww what gorgeous pics!!! so clear. mine arent quite so clear and sharp but i have a fat layer, lol. so i wasnt expecting it to be crystal, iykwim.

The scan went really well, we didnt have the NT scan or any downs syndrome bloods taken. I was totally happy with my decision until someone on here told me that the NT scan checks for other more serious conditions than downs and now i am really stressing out because nowhere on our leaflet did it say anything about that, it very clearly says that the test is for downs syndrome and that's it. So im not quite sure what to think about that one. Just going to try to relax and remind myself that the likelihood of something being wrong is slim. 

But yeah, the scan was awesome and so detailed. baby was lying in a really weird position so the sonographer had to poke and prod him a bit to get him to move, lol. He was so cute when he finally woke up, he was waving his little hands in front of his face and crossing his little feet over each other. Even the sonographer replayed the little hands a couple of times and cooed over it :laugh2:

The sonographer was such a star, she even printed off 4 pictures for us and told me to hide them in my bag on the way out because she put on the slip of paper that i only had to pay for two! and then, we stopped in the cafe on the way out and got two cheese pasties for the price of one, lol.

No pic yet, i will get one on shortly though. in fact, ill do it now.

Sorry ive not been around girls. ive been avoiding BnB a little as i was finding myself getting quite anxious and over analysing how i feel about the pregnancy so i just needed a little break. Im all caught up with you girls now and its great to hear that you are all doing so well (apart from insane MIL's of course, LOL!!)


----------



## BeanieBaby

Ah that's lovely am so glad it all went well Immi, can't wait to see a pic! :happydance: 

That's annoying about the scan but like you say the chances are v. slim. We did it for the other things really as I have a disabled cousin with a chromosone prob with learning difficulties which is similar to downs so could never abort if it had of been. However we are obviously v. pleased with the result as even though we couldn't terminate we have seen the impact its had on the family and its been v. heartbreaking as she's now deteriorating a lot. She has niemann picks. For us it was the more serious ones, I think Edwards syndrome and Patau. A lot more rare than downs I believe though so like you say you'd have to be v. unlucky. Could you explain you were misinformed and get another one in? 

xxx


----------



## im_mi

https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk105/immi87/scan%20pics/IMG_2213.jpg

https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk105/immi87/scan%20pics/IMG_2214.jpg

this next one is a view from the top, the head is on the right and on the left you can see the fingers!
https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk105/immi87/scan%20pics/IMG_2218.jpg

And this one is a view of the head, you can see the tooth buds and the little arms waving around in front of the face :cloud9:
https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk105/immi87/scan%20pics/IMG_2219.jpg

hmm, i could ask again, couldnt i? its just so much trouble to go to, it was such a mission to get a babysitter for Jack and organise the trip up to the hospital as its over 25 miles away and my DH had to get the day off work to take me.


----------



## wanabamummy

Amazing picks ladies!!!! They look so big!!! Can't wait for mine the difference from 10wks will be amazing!!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

The pics are gorgeous Immi! I think they're v. clear, maybe not quite as sharp but you got a lot more varied shots than us, what a cutie, he or she looks v. cosy in there!!! 

How old are you hun? Maybe ask your midwife what they recommend, i'm so surprised they didn't mention it to you when you opted not to go for it. A close friend of mine had an awful time last yr with her pregnancy as the nuchal scan came up as high risk for downs. They would have been fine with that but the risk for Edwards and Patau was also v. high so they opted for the CVS due to this. They went to a specialist for a 2nd opinion before they agreed to this though but thought they better and the specialist actually increased the risk factor from what she'd been told with the NHS. He said it was more like a 1 in 2 chance for downs and 1 in 37 chance for Edwards and Patau. The deformities in the latter two I think are so bad and often result in death (from one of them I think) after birth hence why they decided if the baby was positive for one of those they would terminate as the quality of life is no way near on the same level as for downs. It was an emotional rollercoaster for them but luckily the combined results from the CVS amazingly came back negative and they now have a beautiful baby girl. My friend was 40. I think if she hadn't had the CVS she would have spent the whole pregnancy worrying. However a friend of a friend who's my age (30) went through all the tests last yr also to find the baby did have Edwards so had to terminate. It doesn't bear thinking about! Now I feel bad for telling you these scenarios but wouldn't forgive myself if I didn't say it and God forbid you little one had a high chance of either of these. I know its not ideal but there were some couples with their little ones there at my scan yesterday if getting a babysitter is a real prob, or perhaps you could all go and your OH can look after your little one outside whilst you go in for them to do the measurement. Did you have the blood test done at 10 wks at your booking in which is combined with the nuchal measurement for clearer results? Just have a think about it. Such a shame your hospital is so far away. Could they get you a scan at a closer one? 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Don't worry about the NT test - I couldn't have one as my baby was lying face down!!!! Wouldn't turn over no matter how much I star jumped & ran around the room! I think I've decided not to go for the blood test route as well as I couldn't cope with the stress if it came back high risk & there's no way I'd get amnio done.

I think the pics look gorgeous & I'm very jealous that you got lots as I only got one but I'm very glad of my one.

I'm not keen on telling the whole world just yet as I'm still so scared of something happening! I know it's crazy as I'm now in 2nd tri but I just can't help it! I bet once I go back after Easter I'll not really be able to put it off . . .


----------



## im_mi

charlie, im only 22, i did tell my midwife originally that we werent going to have the NT scan and she said that was fine and that she's sure we'd have nothing to worry about as we are both so young still. I am worried about things like edwards and patau, i know someone who found out their baby had edwards at the 12 week scan but it was a really severe version, i mean this poor baby had limbs where there shouldnt have been limbs and all sorts :cry: In our area we have the blood tests at our 12 week scan appointment, and i declined the downs syndrome ones. I just wish someone had bloody told me that it wasnt just downs it screens for, i cant believe they wouldnt be clear about that on the leaflet but i read through it again last night and there is literally NO mention whatsoever of any other chromosomal defect other than downs.

To be honest, i think we are just going to have to relax and what will be will be. I will be calling my midwife at some point soon to make a 16 week appointment with her so i will ask her on the phone then if there is anything i can do, perhaps she can let me have the blood tests at our unit and send them away :hmm:

aww rosie i totally understand your worry. Just tell people when you are ready to, hun. its up to you! And you know, even if you did tell people now and the worst happened, it would be okay. You'd need support to get through something like that. :hugs:


----------



## BeanieBaby

That's so cute. I think sometimes these bubs have their own agenda! My sis wanted to find the sex out at her 2nd scan and the little babe sat on her bottom the whole time and there was no way she was gonna give them a sneaky look! They had been desperate to find out at first but came out feeling like it just wasn't meant to be, they weren't meant to find out, they were meant to have a surprise. I know its not the same at all but also v. cute! 

Hope I haven't said the wrong things about the tests Immi am feeling bad now, just got the sense you were having 2nd thoughts otherwise wouldn't have said anything. I'm sure you'll be just fine, surely with the more serious ones something in the development on the scan would have looked wrong but your little bubs looks just perfect. I guess it is all quite fresh in my mind from last yr. I was adamant i'd know what i'd do until my friends went through it and that was no way to the tests but hearing about it all first hand just gave me a different view point that really there is no right or wrong its whatever feels right for you to do at the time. :flower:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## im_mi

no no dont worry charlie, your right i was/am having second thoughts about it and im glad to be able to discuss it with someone :hugs: please dont feel bad hon, im glad to speak to someone who isnt just "oh everything will be fine dont worry" because that just isnt always the case, as you and i well know from having it happen to people close to us. :hugs:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Sorry Immi think our posts crossed. I'm sure you'll be just fine your a spring chicken after all! I would defo mention to your midwife though as if it wasn't made clear to you they may be making the same mistake with other pregnant mums too. When I was pregnant with Bella I assumed it was just the downs too and due to that we were set on not worrying about results as would never dream of terminating so no point in further tests and hadn't even heard of Edwards and Patau until experiencing it through my friends, so to be fair I guess if it wasn't for that I may have taken the same stand point as you myself this time. I think on my sheet from the scan it refers to the chromosome nos they relate to but what do they mean to anyone?! It is a bit bad really but i'm sure if they were concerned, like you were a lot older i'm sure they would have made it more clear to you. I guess going into too much detail with everyone is just going to worry lots of mums unnecessarily in most cases, a little 'too much' information if you know what I mean. Sorry to hear about your friend that's awful.

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

im_mi said:


> no no dont worry charlie, your right i was/am having second thoughts about it and im glad to be able to discuss it with someone :hugs: please dont feel bad hon, im glad to speak to someone who isnt just "oh everything will be fine dont worry" because that just isnt always the case, as you and i well know from having it happen to people close to us. :hugs:

Ah bless you thanks hun. I am the same would prefer someone not to just say what they think I want to hear. Although then I worry i'm too honest for my own good sometimes and there are times when things are best left unsaid. Thanks for the reassurance. :flower: 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starsunshine

I still don't think I'm going to have the blood tests. It won't make any difference to me so I don't see the point. My sis didn't have them - she wasn't offered although her son is 1yr 6months. It can't be that new is it? Just remember millions of people had pregnancies with no scan as even those are a relatively new invention. My head teacher didn't have any scans with her children coz they weren't invented then. We live in an incredible age.

I'm not too worried about adults knowing I'm pregnant anymore (can't really hide it much longer as bump is growing!) I think it's the kids rumours I can't stand. They are really sweet, most of them are lovely but I hate rumours & gossip at the best of times! I'll just let them get on with it & not help it along! I'm sure I'll feel differently when I go back in 2 weeks.

I have a "feeling" I won't be able to find out the sex because of something similar Charlie. I don't know where this is coming from but I get a really strong feeling baby will tell us when it wants to & not when we want to know!!!! It's stubborn already - just like me!!!! When people ask me what I'm having I say "a baby", they seem to like it!


----------



## ALH28

Hey Immi - Don't worry about the Nuchal - it is for Downs syndrome predominantly. Edwards and Patau syndrome are usually picked up at the anomally scan later in the pregnancy and are not usually compatible with life. The midwife should have been able to tell you your risks for Downs and other chromosomal abnormalities from your age alone?? I can tell you now that at 22 your are low risk for all of them! 

The reason why I had the Nuchal is if we had a baby diagnosed with downs I am not sure if I would continue with the pregnancy so wanted to know my risk factor (sorry if you think I am wrong, but it is just a personal thing). I think if you do not mind either way and would continue with the pregnancy whatever then there is no point having the Nuchal.

If you decide you do want the Nuchal I would contact your midwife ASAP as the scan can only be done between 11 and 13+6 weeks. The other option your hospital may offer is the Triple Test - this is a blood test only that also gives you the risk factor for Downs. With both tests you usually get a risk factor for Downs and a risk factor for other chromosomal problems. I know that some hospitals don't offer the Nuchal to women who are under 30 or 35 - my hospital has only offered it to all women in the last year or so. 

Your pictures are great though!!!!! Bubba looks very comfortable in there!! 
Is that you in your profile picture - the tallest one?? Because you certainly don't look like you have much of a layer of fat in that picture!!!

Charlie - please be careful around your cats!!!! Make sure you wear gloves and ideally a mask (!!) when you change the litter - I would make them poo outside!! Your pictures are also wonderful! They are so clear! 

MIL finally got hold of us today to ask when the due date is - OH told her October, she asked when in Oct but he wouldn't say. She got well eggy!!! But then called back after she had thought about it and said that when she was pregnant OH was 10 days late and she was really pissed off with people keep asking if there was any news yet!! So she understands why we are not telling people the real due date. Be warned ladies - if I were you I would lie too!!! From the women I have looked after they all say how annoying it is when you reach your due date all people do is text or call asking if anything is happening!!!! I just have to remind myself that she lives in Ireland and not just down the road!! 

XXX


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks Amy. Its annoying as we never had litter trays for them since they were kittens (they are 8 now!) but we sold our house last yr and have been renting a place with patio doors and no cat flap and so we have to have the litter tray. So annoying. Am being v. careful though and should know more once I get my bloods back. The vet rang yesterday and said the lab told me to calm down as its so rare and its likely that our cat has had the antibodies a while so I may do too. Can't wait to move. We exchanged contracts on our purchase on Weds and are moving into our new home on 29 April, which does have a catflap, thank goodness!!!

I was 12 days late with Bella and did start to get a bit annoyed with people so that's a good idea just saying Oct for your due date. I haven't got that will power though, feel I wanna announce it to the world for some reason! 

xxx


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies sorry not been about much. Been busy with the girls and had a mad rush to the hospital with Charlotte the other night. Thankfully shes ok and wasn't anything serious.

Immi and Charlie I love your piccies your babies are sooooo cute!!! I'm sorry you was misinformed about the nuchal scan but at 22 I wouldn't worry too much I'm 23 and had mine done a couple of weeks ago. The nuchal fold was measuring fine and I was told if I was high risk they would ring but not heard back so guessing I'm low risk. With the girls they never offered the nuchal scans then and I didn't have the triple test either and they were fine.

Only reason why I had nuchal is because of my angels.

Amy sorry to hear your mil was the one to tell people about your pregnancy I hate when people do that its not their news to share it should be you and your partner. Glad you have ruffled her feathers a bit and not told her the due date serves her right lol.

Rosie bless your pupils gossiping over wether you are pg or not. Won't be long til you will have to tell them because your bump will give you away lol.

If I have missed anyone out I'm sorry have a migraine and trying to think of the top of my head what everyone wrote.

Not much news from me. Been feeling the odd movement here and there but nothing regular just every few days baby will do a somersault or something. Can find h/b straightaway on doppler now which is good :D

My next scan is on Tuesday and the rest of April is going to be a busy month. The 21st is Jessicas 1st anniversary and getting her ashes buried,the 23rd I see my m/w, the 25th I have booked a gender scan and then the 26th I see my consultant. Will be 17 weeks at the end of this month so exciting knowing as each week passes we get closer to meeting our babies.

Oh and have fallen in love with a pram for baby if its a boy! Df keeps moaning that we don't need one but tbh the pram we have although the carrycot is in pristine condition I can say the same for the seat or frame as its been used by my dd since she was big enough for the seat mode and I fancy a change. He can't complain really as it will be me paying for it not him lol. 

Anyways I'm going to get off my head is pouding and going to try to eat something. x

P.s Has anyone elses morning sickness/nausea come back. It went at about 11 weeks and now its decided to come back I feel dreadful unless I keep eating which is a challenge in itself as I still have no appetite :(


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi Leigh. Just wanted to say good luck for Tues with your scan v. exciting. Sounds like April's a big month for you, hope all goes well on all counts! 

I have been the same with the sickness, it went away tail end of wk 10 and week 11 (well wouldn't say it went away but was coming in waves and was less intense) but yet this last wk its been back with avengence! Its always been retching and the constant nausea with me but I was actually violently sick one eve this wk after dinner so the hormones must still be raging! Also the intense thirst is back which I think makes my nausea even worse. I hope you feel better soon and also that your headache subsides. 

xxx


----------



## babytots

Glad its not me then. Like you at 11 weeks it subsided I felt nauseous but nothing like it was and I was able to eat what I wanted even chocolate but now its back to having no appetite and feeling really sick if I don't eat.

My migraine got worse last night as i expected it to and was throwing up because of the pain didn't take my anti sickness tablet and as a result felt shocking this morning gave my girls their breakfast and got them dressed and headed straight to mcdonalds. Felt a bit better after eating. 

Hope everyone else is well. Can't beleive we are all nearly in the 2nd trimester now! x


----------



## Red Rose

Looking for a bump buddy due around 2nd October. Please apply within!


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya Red rose, I'm due 1st Oct if that's any good?

Hi everyone, I'm off on hol tomorrow to Tenerife, so just wanted to say congrats to everyone who's going into 2nd tri whilst I'm away & yippee!!!!!

Bumps growing loads now, can't fit into any of my trousers so am desperately looking for maternity wear now (although I still just look fat!!!)

back in just over a week.
xx


----------



## ALH28

Have a fab time Rosie - I'm so jealous!!! Would love a bit of the Canary Islands right now!!! 

I know how you feel - I really feel like I'm at that stage where I just look fat - bring on the bump!!!!! 

Hi Red Rose - welcome to the group! 

Have fun xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Leigh i've had a day like yours with the headache today, haven't had a migraine before I don't think and not sure whether this was one but its been with me since the moment I woke up today and have had to spend some of the day in bed as its been so bad. Been really nauseous and dehydrated again too, no matter how much water I drink i'm always thirsty and just had a good retching sesh in the loo and was v. nearly sick. Surely this should be getting better now, what's going on?! Its been a funny Easter as i'm still off chocolate even though i'm usually the biggest chocoholic and even having the stuff in the house is making me want to vomit! OH and Bella are in their element of course! I hope you're feeling a bit better now. 

Hope you have a lovely time in Tenerife Rosie, i'm so jealous!!! 

Welcome to the group Red Rose. How have you found the pregnancy so far, have you had much sickness? 

Hi Amy, hope you had a lovely Easter babe. I'm with you and Rosie on this one am defo in the in between AKA 'fat' stage! There's a definite bump but not sure others would look at it that way! Roll on the proper bump! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ALH28

Hey Charlie, I'm good thanks, have too had a couple of headaches this week, but nothing like the sounds of yours :nope: Hope it your feeling better soon :hugs:

Also very thirsty, which is annoying as then I need to pee all the time!!!!!! :dohh:

Have eaten way too many eater eggs - unlike you girls, my sickness has only returned in the evenings when I'm tired - kinda wish it was back more so then I'd stop eating so much rubbish!!! 

Have had a goodish Easter - worked Good Friday, had Saturday off, worked Easter Sunday and am on-call today, but so far have not been called - keep your fingers crossed for me that I don't get called!! 

Oh - and my BIG news is....... we :sex: for the first time since getting my BFP on Friday night!!!!! It was lovely to feel so close again after so long and feeling so rough for ages! And I am slightly embarrassed to say I was very horny and enjoyed it loads :blush:

XXX


----------



## starsunshine

love it, enjoy the:sex: while you can. We did this morning but I think that's the last time we do missionary!!!! I was like, mind the bump!!!! . . . 

I've gone and done it - told everyone on facebook. Can't believe it! Uploaded my scan photo's & put has a bun in the oven as my status!

argggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!

Happy easter


----------



## ALH28

Ooooo brave!! I keep thinking about doing it, but have resisted so far!! X


----------



## im_mi

tee hee i announced on fb as soon as we got out of the scan, i was so excited about telling everyone!! 

i must go to bed now cos im bloody shattered but ill be in to catch up with you all tomorrow :)


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies just to let you know I might not around posting on here for a bit. Had a really rough day with my hospital yesterday (explains all in my journal) and tbh I'm feeling very low :( This month is hard enough as it is for me and they have made it so much worse for me now :cry: 

So if I go awol you know why. Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Feeling much better thanks Amy. :hugs: 

Well done on the :sex: front, we haven't got that far yet and can honestly say its the furthest thing from my mind right now! :haha: 

I have bitten the bullet too and announced things on facebook now, felt quite liberating actually so really pleased its all out in the open now! 

So sorry to hear about your treatment at the EPU Leigh. Have posted in your journal. Thinking of you. :hugs: Please don't go AWOL, we will miss you!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## im_mi

oh dear leigh! ill go have a look in your journal now and see what happened. im praying all is well!

Glad you announced Charlie! its soooo much better when everyone knows :D

man, the weather is AMAZING!! we've been doing our garden today. thanks to some inconsiderate b*stards (long story lol) our plans havent gone totally to plan but im confident that our garden will actually be usable before the weekend is out :happydance:

pregnancy stuff... well, all is going well! spoke to the midwife about the NT test and she said i really shouldnt worry, she said that its not the screening that picks up the other conditions, its the further testing you would have if it came back high risk, and as we would not be willing to have an amnio or CVS anyway, she said there's nothing for us to worry about. so i feel a lot better now. she reassured me that the likelihood of anything being wrong is so slim and if there was something seriously wrong it would be picked up at the 20 week scan.

bump is getting bigger now, i love that i can feel my uterus when i lie down! its always really hard first thing in the morning, and after :sex: it goes all hard like braxton hicks! :haha: the only thing i am worried about is work as i am struggling to cope with it and its not going to get any easier. I work in a hotel bar which is usually fairly quiet over the winter but now its summertime coming up its getting more busy and its bloody hard work. lots of bending up and down and im on my feet for 6 hours straight with no opportunity to sit down whatsoever. when i was pregnant with Jack, i got horrendous stomach pains from about 28 weeks onwards if i stayed on my feet longer than about 15 minutes, and it got progressively worse as time went on. at the time i was working in the local conservative club behind the bar and it was SO quiet i could sit down for most of my shift. I think ill probably end up being signed off sick unless they can move me to reception or something.


----------



## babytots

Just popping in to say I am still here and hopefully will be back to posting here more soon. Been a rough few days for me and I feel like I am going in circles with my hospital. Am expecting a phonecall Monday from my consultant which I know will just be like every other phonecall I have had this week.

Anyhoo hope you lot are doing ok! I am feeling more movements from baby now not regular ones yet though just a flutter here and there but its reassuring. x


----------



## im_mi

so glad youre feeling flutters Leigh :hugs: i can imagine that would be very reassuring for you. Soon that baby will be kicking all the breath out of you :cloud9: i love it when they kick.


----------



## babytots

Yes I am looking forward to feeling proper kicks and headbutts lol. Sent a formal complaint via email to the hospital so shall see what comes of it! 

My sickness has *touch wood* finally buggered off for good and I have my energy back so going to get cracking with the washing and ironing that has built up over the weeks lol. x


----------



## im_mi

im so glad you're feeling better! thats awesome :) its such a relief, i dunno how youve managed this long. two weeks of it was depressing enough!! still get the odd wave but its strange, the other morning i was fast asleep and was awoken by the sensation of my stomach rushing towards my mouth and was a little bit sick in my mouth! like the kind of thing you get when you have eaten way too much and then lean forward, except that it was at 5am and completely random lol.

pretty sure i felt baby flutters today but cant be sure.... will have to wait and see if the feelings happen again!


----------



## BeanieBaby

So glad you got the reassurance you wanted re the scan Immi, you can relax now. Bummer about the job, really hope they can give you a job on reception or something instead so you're not on your feet so long. 

I think i felt a few flutters last night girls, nothing consistent like you said Leigh but I definitely wasn't imagining it. I know its slightly early though so we'll see when I feel it again! I was just relaxing with my feet up on the sofa which I think helps, I would have missed it if i'd been up on my feet. 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

Hi girls,

Hope you're all doing well? 

Have been so busy, haven't had time to get on much in the last week or so! 

Don't think I can feel anything yet, but it is my first, so prob won't feel anything for a while yet. Every now and then I think I might feel something, more so when I'm lying on my tummy in bed, but then again it could just be wind!! 

Got the results of my combined screening - my risk of having a baby with Downs is 1 in 100000! So fingers crossed I won't be that 1 person. 

Feeling quite good at the moment, still very tired, but the sickness is better. Am just feeling VERY FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep trying to buy new clothes, but I don't like how any of them look. And as for my boobs..............they are enormous!! I hate it, how big will they get by the end!! 

How is everyone else doing? We're really rolling along now - time is flying!!! 

Charlie - how are you doing, getting ready for the big move! At least you're doing it now and not when you are almost due like most women!!

Hugs to you all x


----------



## ALH28

Hi girls,

Hope you're all doing well? 

Have been so busy, haven't had time to get on much in the last week or so! 

Don't think I can feel anything yet, but it is my first, so prob won't feel anything for a while yet. Every now and then I think I might feel something, more so when I'm lying on my tummy in bed, but then again it could just be wind!! 

Got the results of my combined screening - my risk of having a baby with Downs is 1 in 100000! So fingers crossed I won't be that 1 person. 

Feeling quite good at the moment, still very tired, but the sickness is better. Am just feeling VERY FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep trying to buy new clothes, but I don't like how any of them look. And as for my boobs..............they are enormous!! I hate it, how big will they get by the end!! 

How is everyone else doing? We're really rolling along now - time is flying!!! 

Charlie - how are you doing, getting ready for the big move! At least you're doing it now and not when you are almost due like most women!!

Hugs to you all x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi Amy 

Great to hear you're doing ok and the sickness has eased. I'm feeling v. fat too, have a huge bump already and like you whatever I try on isn't really flattering. I have some maternity clothes left over from when I had Bella but a lot of them are really stretched and misshapen they're a really poor fit for the state i'm at. Managed to get some nice jeans from H&M maternity and a top but that's it so far. May invest in some maternity leggings as lots of my friends said they lived in those during pregnancy as v. comfortable. Re the boobs mine have gone up but as I was small before i'm actually quite happy with the change so far! :blush: 

Great news on the Downs result, that's reassuring for you. 

Move going well thanks, slowly getting organised. Can't believe we're moving 2 wks tomorrow! What will I do without my BnB as am sure we will be offline for a while! :cry: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## im_mi

omg im here!!! i have been trying to get on for days but i kept getting an error page :(

I had to spend another sodding £30 on bras today, the ones i bought from mothercare not even a month ago dont fit anymore!!! I may be feeling very uncomfortably fat but at least my boobs are impressive :haha: i'm an E cup now! holy moly! 

Charlie, thats so exciting about movements!! i felt something last night too, and it was definitely baby. just little tiny flutters and a shifting sensation. i am sure what i felt at 9 weeks was just wind :laugh2:

amy, if it makes you feel any better your boobs probably wont get all that much bigger now. with my first pregnancy mine had done all of their growing by about month 4 :shrug: congrats on the downs result! :happydance:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi Immi 

Am jealous re the boobs! Mine have got bigger but not enough for me to change bras yet, let alone twice! :haha: 

Been feeling a few more flutters here and there so think its gotta be baby but still want something more conclusive before i'm 100% sure. Guess they'll just start to get stronger over the next week of two, f'xd! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies just popping my head in I promise I will be around more soon just a bit of a hard month for me and I tend to go quiet. 

Update on my complaint. Saw my consultant who took me straight to a scanning room and scanned me herself. she was ever so lovely and reassured me that she understood. Was only a quick scans o didn't get a proper look at baby but saw him/her jumping about in there. Been using my doppler everyday now as these next 4 weeks are going to be nervewracking for me :(

As for my complaint someone rang me up and basically was really bitchy towards me and said the hospital were doing all they can to give me the reassurance I needed and that the rules had changed and their hands were tied don't understand why they can't of sent me to the day unit and have me scanned by one of the midwifes but hey ho the nhs for you!

Given up on them tbh and not got to expect anything more from them with regards to my care. My next scan is the 26th and I see my consultant to discuss future scans but can't see them giving me any as I asked her when I saw her and she said I won't get anymore after my 20 week one so I got a bit teary and said not any at all so she said well maybe a couple so we shall see. If they scan me at 24 weeks and then again at 32 weeks I will be happy as I am booking a 4d scan at 28 weeks.

Oh and before I go I only have a week til my gender scan wahoo!!! I sooooo can't wait to start buying baby things!!! 

Hope you ladies are well and I will catch up on your news tomorrow at some point. x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks for your update Leigh. So glad your consultant was able to scan you to put your mind at rest. Shame the NHS are being so funny with you. Will keep my f'xd that you can get your scans for 24 and 32 wks. Can't believe you've only a week til you find out the gender! I have to wait til 27 May to find out! Can't wait to hear what team you're on! 

Sending you some PMA and :hugs: to top you up for the next few weeks since I know they'll be tough for you. You have a little fighter in there this time though, so please try not to worry. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babytots

Thanks sweetie my 20 week scan isn't til 18th May but I'm to impatient to wait that long so going private instead :D Soooo excited!!! x


----------



## babytots

Just a quick update baby has started moving alot more now which is sooo reassuring up until last night baby would move every 2-3 days (or at least I would only notice it every 2-3 days lol). So last ngiht felt some movement and then agian at about 2pm today and he/she has just had a good wiggle in there and can still feel little vibrating movements and wiggles. Sooooooooooooooooo happy going to bed in a posiitve mood tonight. Its just the lift I needed this week. For the first time this pregnancy its finally sunk in for me there is a baby in there :happydance: 

Come on Jellybaby you move as much as you want for me because I love feeling you wiggle in there!!

Hope everyone is doing well. x


----------



## im_mi

aww thats so wonderful leigh!!! oh i cant wait until Flump starts moving more. its the most wonderful feeling. So happy for you honey :)

Just got back from another hellish shift at work. it wasnt even busy and yet i was still in so much pain by the end of it. Im really not coping very well with it. thank goodness i have the midwife tomorrow, i can talk to her about my rights regarding sick leave and whether they can force me to start my maternity leave early. And i may ask if she could refer me to physio, there must be something they can do to help me.

im sorry i havent replied to everyone, i have been reading though! i will come back in tomorrow and catch up/reply to everyone properly xxxx


----------



## starsunshine

HI,
I'm back! Probably won't get the cahnce to catch up 4 weeks!!!! So please excuse me if I don't quite seem with it for a while. I got stuck in Tenerife & just got back then am going crazy over GCSE's! Got my midwife app on thurs - v exciting. I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat. I've also felt baby move but just once or twice. The rest of the time I think it's just gas but don't really know. Exciting! Hope everyone is doing well. Rosie x


----------



## im_mi

Goodness me rosie, so sorry you got stuck! although i can think of worse places in the world to be stranded in :laugh2: glad you got back safely. Take it easy, wont you!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## BeanieBaby

Glad you finally got back ok Rosie, what a nightmare! I hope you got to relax for the few days you were stuck and it didn't cost you too much. My cousin was supposed to go travelling last mon for 4 mths but won't leave now til tomorrow, she's been gutted bless her as she gave up her job to go so could have worked longer to get more spending money! 

Hi Immi, I hope you're well. 

I had my 16wk mw appointment today and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time (other than at the 12wk scan). :happydance: It was so amazing and feels much more real now! Have also been feeling a lot more movement over the past day or two and this was confirmed when she found the HB in the exact place i'd been feeling it last night! She said we have a little wriggler in there! 

Sorry i've been so quiet on here but we're moving house on Thurs so things are a bit manic in our household! Just as a warning, I may be offline for a week or two until they sort our broadband out so apologies if I go quiet again from Thurs. Good luck to everyone with MW appointments and scans in the meantime. 

Speak soon, 

Charlie xxx


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies how are we all doing? Thread has been so quiet I know this month I have been awol alot but had so much going on I've just been posting in the late loss section (all to do with Jessica if you want to go have a read as I won't repost it here).

Rosie sorry to hear you were stranded in Spain but glad you got home ok. Bloody volcano eh?!! Hope school isn't stressing you out too much have you told the kids yet about baby?

Charlie thats great you got to hear the heartbeat its so reassuring isn't it! Hope the move goes smoothly for you.

Well i had my gender scan sunday and its a ........................................................
...................................................................................................................
.............................................BOY!!!!!!

I am over the moon as I always wanted a son and I think its Jessicas way of trying to make her mummy smile again. Don't get me wrong girl or boy I would have been chuffed but this is our last baby and i really wanted to expereince having a son! 

Hes doing really well the lady was kind enough to measure him for me and his head circumference measures bang on dates and his femur bone was a week behind but me and df aren't exactly tall nor are our girls so we aren't too worried about that.

Was so sweet as he was curled up in a ball and had his knee to his chest but his legs were wide open definately a boy not modest at all like his sisters who had their legs crossed lol.

Anyways introducing baby Lewis!!!

https://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/thepinkyone/jellybaby1632.jpg

https://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/thepinkyone/jellybaby163.jpg

https://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/thepinkyone/jellybaby1636.jpg

https://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/thepinkyone/jellybaby1635.jpg


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congratulations Leigh, i'm so so happy for you!!! It feels so real now all the gender's are rolling in! I hope you're ok, sorry to post and run but moving tasks are calling me and its already 23.15! Take care. C x


----------



## starsunshine

Wow congratulations. Can't wait for my scan now! I've told the kids as they were proper hassling me & the other teachers! They're now trying to come up with names for me (not told them we've already chosen!)

I've got my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow - really looking forward to hearing babies heartbeat. I've never heard one before - I'm sooo excited.

Oh and my tummy's grown! 

Spain wasn't too bad, I only cried one day through lack of sleep & horrible people being inconsiderate but the hol was lovely & I'm recovered now so all well again. We're just a little out of pocket until we get refunds . . . if we get refunds. Lets hope so.


----------



## im_mi

omg leigh!! im so happy for you honey. a little boy!!! :happydance: boys are so great, sooo much fun!! :D

sending hugs to all of you girls, sorry ive been quiet just havent had all that much to say really! just plodding along. i set up a baby sweepstake and id love it if you girls would have a go! its a free one, just for fun :) 
https://mybabysweepstake.com/SweepstakeDashboardPages/Home.aspx?SweepstakeId=461


----------



## babytots

Thanks ladies.

Hope your ok Charlie. 

Rosie must be a relief now the kids know bless them picking out names how sweet!!! Hope your app goes well tomorrow and you get to hear bubs heartbeat. I missed my 16 week one pregnany brain strikes again and I completely forgot :blush: Midwife was ok with it though was more concerernd that i was ok lol. Saw my consultant a few days later so she didn't rebook it.

Glad you had a nice time and in Spain but ggrrr at incosiderate people. Hope you manage to get a refund.

immi- I think we are all the same atm just plodding along but come our 20 week scans and buying things am sure it will get busy on here again. x


----------



## im_mi

so have you girls started thinking about names yet? i keep being asked what names we like and i honestly cant think of any that i *really* like. I like Niamh for a girl, but the poor thing would have to be spelling her name to EVERYONE for the rest of her life, i get that enough with my name (Imogen) and thats nowhere near as unusual :laugh2: I like biblical names for a boy, but at the same time i want something unusual. I like Malakai/Malachai (also could be shortened to Kai) but its a bit of a mouthful with our surname (O'Reilly)


----------



## starsunshine

Hi, I finally heard baby's heartbeat! Yeah. I'm so happy :happydance:

Heard baby moving too (felt baby moving lots this am) :happydance:

Wow, so that's why you girls bought dopplers!

Can't believe I have a little baby growing inide me - I love going to ante natal appointments coz I feel that they're somehow magical. I'm proper on :cloud9:

Oh and I've moved up one box on my ticker!!!!


----------



## starsunshine

Immi - we have our girl & boy names picked out already but we're not telling anyone. I like malachai though - good name!


----------



## im_mi

aww thats great rosie, hearing the heartbeat is so magical! :cloud9: totally understand why youre not telling anyone the names, people will always find some way of spoiling them for you :laugh2: after a little help from the girls in the baby name section, i think i am decided on Niamh Rana for a girl. rana because its a variant of Veronica, which was my mums name (she passed away 6 years ago when i was 16). just got to persuade DH now lol


----------



## krwh

hi im_mi-i due in october too! this is my first pregnancy, so i haven't really gone through any losses, but i live in devon too if you happen to need another buddy :)


----------



## im_mi

you're in Devon too? thats cool :) where abouts? im in Okehampton! Welcome to our thread :hugs:


----------



## krwh

thanks! i live in cullompton so not toooo far from you....im actually an american though, so im not a devon native or anything, but i do love it here (but neither is my husband, he moved here about eight years ago) and we wouldn't want to live anywhere else :)


----------



## babytots

Rosie thats great you heard babies heartbeat and heard him/her moving around its such a wonderful sound isn't it! I know what you mean about the appointments being magical :D

Immi we have picked out Lewis Andrew James for our baby. If he was a girl the name would have been either Ruby Jessica Hope or Aimee Jessica Hope. x


----------



## im_mi

krwh, it is lovely around here isnt it :) its quite an expensive part of the country to live but you can see why, its gorgeous :) my MIL and FIL have a farm in Beaworthy, right in the middle of nowhere, and i love going out there. its so peaceful! where abouts in the US are you from?

Aww Leigh those are all gorgeous names! :) we're really struggling with boys names, argh! really hope we have a girl lol girl names are much easier!


----------



## starsunshine

Well, I'm off out tonight for the 1st time since october half term (I think). My school made it out of special measures so we're having a bit of a party. I'm just going for drinks as they're going for a meal at 9 - what pregnant woman can wait until 9 for a proper meal????? Crazy people! I told them they wouldn't like me if I left it that late coz I turn into a monster if I don't eat!!! really I don't think I can stay awake that long anyway . . . fell asleep last night after watching the opening speaches of the priministerial debates. Didn't even manage to hear the 1st question! Good job I recorded it as still don't know who to vote for. Anyone doing anything nice this weekend? We're off to see my parents as we've not seen them since boxing day so it'll be a nice surprise for them to see my bump!


----------



## ALH28

Helllllloooooo! 

Wow, seems like so long since I've posted - sorry, I'm rubbish!!

Not much has been happening with me, just plodding along!! Think I'm feeling movement but not 100% sure. Am getting massive though!! Boobs are huge - that was the giveaway at work for most people. And am now ashamed to say I'm wearing maternity jeans, don't really need them but they are SOOOOOOOO comfortable!! 

Still haven't bought anything for my little bump, think I'm waiting for the all clear after the anomaly scan. 

We went to Ireland for the weekend, it was lovely. It was our 1st wedding anniversary and one of my good friends got married on that day. Didn't have to spent too much time with the MIL either which made the whole visit much more bearable!!! She was actually better than she has ever been, think she is so excited about the baby she doesn't want to upset me or rock the boat!! They only time she pissed me off was when she keeps going on about how hard labour is - I KNOW!!!!!!! I keep thinking of how quick my mum was with me and hope that is gonna rub off!! I was 10 days late, mum was induced and had a 2.5 hour labour!! Fingers crossed!! 

Anyways - how is everyone else?? 

Lovely news about your baby boy Leigh!! Lewis is a lovely name.

Charlie - how did the move go?? Hope it wasn't too stressful! 

Rosie - it is magical when you first hear your baby's heartbeat isn't it - I was the same as this is my first too!! I almost made the Facebook announcement yesterday - I posted that I thought I felt something, then chickened out and deleted it!! Not sure I'm ready for everyone to know yet!! Don't know why!!??! 

Kelly - how are you doing?? You've been quiet on here too! Hope you're ok x 

Immi - how is your tiredness holding up? I hope work are being kind?? I'm feeling so exhausted all the time too, thinking about changing my job to more regular hours and not shift work. I keep waiting for the "blossoming" that everyone goes on about - I think they lie!!! Lol!! 

KRWH - welcome to the group - I'm Amy x 
As for names, the only ones we can decide on are Poppy Elizabeth for a girl and Alfred (Freddie) Thomas for a boy. That will probably change though!!! 

Anyways, think I'm off for a siesta, all this typing is making me tired - lol!! 

Hugs to you all XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## im_mi

Hope you had fun visiting the in-laws, rosie! thats great that your school is out of special measures too, congrats :)

Nice to hear from you, amy! you're soo lucky to not need maternity trousers still lol, ive been in them since about 9 weeks! lol! Dont listen to people who go on and on about how hard and painful labour is. I am a firm believer in the power of the human mind and if you are told from day one that something is going to be painful, of course it is! its all about mind over matter with labour :) thats why the call it labour, its very hard work but its not like hours and hours of agony, not for most people! There was only a few hours during my labour with Jack that i got scared and overwhelmed by the pain and i firmly believe that its because i was in unfamiliar surroundings (was expecting to go to the natural birth centre in my town and was sent to a big scary hospital instead because Jack was a few days shy of 37 weeks when he arrived) and not getting on well with my midwife (she was a total bitch!). Labour is amazing, i loved it and i cant wait to do it again! mine was only 8 hours beginning to end and i was only having very intense contractions for about 4 hours of that time, it flew by and felt so much quicker! sorry to go on, i just feel so bad for first time mums who have never been through it and have to listen to all of the horror stories about how much it hurts and how hard it is. My experience wasnt nearly as wonderful as some of the lovely stories of quiet homebirths and yet i still cant wait to do it again :winkwink: you should look into hypnobirthing, i know a few ladies who have done the course and they said it was fab and loved their labours!


----------



## starsunshine

:happydance: Hi everyone,
I'm soooooo excited I have my anomaly scan tomorrow. How quickly has that gone? It seems like yesterday I was in hosp having my dating scan. I'm soooooo excited!!!!!! I think I felt a kick yest too. woohoo!


----------



## im_mi

aww thats so exciting! :D good luck for tomorrow, im sure everything will be just fine! are you going to find out the sex? x


----------



## im_mi

we converted Jack's cot to his first ever toddler bed today! he seems to like it so far. We've got a fabric-y bed rail thing up there which makes it seem more cot-like, and its a Godsend because he is such an active sleeper, there's no way he would stay in bed without it. so hopefully tonight will go without a hitch. Bedtime may be awkward because usually i lie on the floor (on a mattress) next to the cot and hold his hand through the bars for a bit, but i wont be able to now because of the rail. Ill have to sit up next to the bed maybe. He doesnt even hold my hand for very long these days but he does still like to for a little while. We'll figure something out im sure. Wish us luck, guys! I cant believe how fast he's growing up. Not nursing anymore, in a big bed, walking and talking... he's a proper little boy now. 

Pregnancy wise... well everythings plodding along smoothly! got just under 2 weeks to go until our anomaly scan. Im pretty nervous and hoping all will be okay. We're not finding out the sex, so its kind of like... there's nothing to distract me from the fact that the scan is actually to check for problems, iykwim? I mean, obviously checking baby's health is the most important thing but when you are finding out the sex it gives you something positive to focus on rather than worrying about whether they might find something wrong. But yeah, im sure everything will be okay. I am dying to know what we are having but i know ill regret it if i ask, it will be wonderful to find out when baby is born. Ive got this lovely image in my head of delivering my baby myself in our birthing pool, and lifting it up out of the water and finding out what we have :cloud9: 

feeling movements more frequently now which is lovely, i feel him/her having a wiggle every day now! hooray!

how are you guys doing?


----------



## starsunshine

awww cute bed time routine! I'm sure hi'll love his new bed. I'm sure your scan will be fine. I know some people don't want to find out - we do but I'm not sure if we'll tell everyone or not!!!! Crazy! Anyway, I'm feeling mine move everyday now & I'm pretty sure I had a kick yest or if not a really really big turn! I had to go to docs today & got to hear heartbeat again - now I'm all over the place again! I'm meant to be marking exam papers but it's not going too great!!!!! Ah well, who cares about deadlines right? 

Ok time for guesses . . . boy or girl?????


----------



## im_mi

hmm.... i reckon you're having a girl, rosie! :D eeep its all so exciting!


----------



## starsunshine

well we found out on fri that we're having a . . . . . . . Boy! Loved seeing him again. I hope everyone's having a good weekend xx


----------



## im_mi

omg!!! congrats on team :blue: and a healthy little baby :) xxxx


----------



## ALH28

A BOY!!!! Woo hoo!! Am so happy for you!! 
I'm desperate to know what I'm cooking - feeling it is a girl, but not completely sure!
Gonna try not to find out though - want a surprise once it is born!! 
X


----------



## starsunshine

Go with your instincts Amy - everyone told us we were having a boy & my OH had a dream that it was a boy so I'd say your's is prob a girl!!!! Be brave in the scan, you can hold on - it's only a few more months till you'll know anyway. I was told I looked fat today by a work collegue - nice! That's despite still not putting on any weight!


----------



## ALH28

Hey Rosie, I did dream it was a girl a while ago. I did also dream that I had it alone in my mums kitchen - so maybe I should hope my dreams are not a premonition!! Although if that does happen at least it will be quick and uncomplicated!! :happydance: 

You're so lucky not to have put on any weight yet - I'm currently 10lbs heavier than my pre-preg weight! I'm gonna be sooooooo fat! :cry: 

Although I have my second pregnancy cold and have lost my appetite so maybe I can lose a few lbs! Having a cold stinks when your pregnant - I'm usually a right pill popper and would be dosed up now on Sudafed, Syndol or night nurse and all I can take is paracetamol and home made honey and lemon!! Except I've run out of honey and lemons and can't go out to buy any as am waiting in for deliveries of OH's new Mac and my new iPhone!! So much for saving for a baby!! 

I'm hoping to win the lottery before Oct - if I do I'll share!! Infact I did win the lottery on Saturday night........:happydance:.... checked my emails on Sunday morning and get one from the lottery saying "Amy, we have exciting news about the ticket you bought" So there I am thinking this is it, how much, can I stop work, etc. Login to find it is £10! Why don't they email you and tell you how much you have won so you don't get all excited??!! LOL!


----------



## starsunshine

Ah I definately reckon your having a girl now!!!! I don't think they're premonitions (although I hope you have an uncomplicated labour) but rather your subconsious telling you something. V funny about the lottery, I'd love to win but I don't play so not much hope there! hahaha! I did put on weight in 1st tri, but I've not put on anything since - midwife said not to worry & my sis told me she didn't put on till later but my sis in law had put on loads by now so I reckon everyone's different. I just thought it was a bit cheeky to say I'm looking fat when it's obviously a baby bump now! Ah well don't need to see her very often only when I need money!


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya everyone, how are you all doing? Not heard from you in a while so I hope you're all ok. Anyone having scans soon? Been up to much this last weekend? We've started on our nursery but its going much slower than planned with plaster falling away from the walls all the time.


----------



## ALH28

Oh God Rosie - what do you make of this dream then.......last night I dreamt it has a willy and ovaries!!!!!! Please don't let that dream come true! I think it is cos we've got our anomaly scan next week and I keep thinking about the sex and whether we should find out or not. After that dream I'm thinking maybe I should!! 

Although I'm sure if it did have both bits the sonographer would say something!! 

I would love a nursery, but don't think we're gonna have one as we're renting for the next year or so and the 2 spare rooms are a guest room and a study at present and I'm not sure what we would do with all the stuff in them if we converted one to a nursery. I figure for the first 6+months it will be in with us anyways! 

How are you doing? Bump getting bigger? Are you feeling movement? I am - it feels so weird!! X


----------



## babytots

hi ladies so sorry not been on in a while this tiredness is really killing me I feel like a zombie all the time and the hours just seem to slip away!

Rosie congratulations on your lil boy!!! So thats 2 boys so far I wonder if Immy and amy have girls to even the numbers out. Hope you both manage to resist the temptation to find out at your anomaly scans how long left til yours now.

Glad to hear you all feeling movement now too its a wonderful feeling isn't it. Lewis is quite lazy during the day but come 11pm he kickc and somersaults in there like theres no tomorrow and its so reassuring. Got past the date I was with Jessica so am feeling more relaxed now.

Have my anomaly scan tomorrow and feeling excited but really nervous I just want to make sure all his organs are ok and that hes healthy as thats scaring me so much. 

Started buying baby things now too. Got him a swinging crib out my local paper for £15 and its in fab condition going to paint it white though to match the bedding range I want to get him. Been buying lots of clothes for him too I can't help myself :blush: its all new to me buying boys things so have been using ebay alot lol. Already got a holdall full and theres 4 medium sized carrier bags inside his crib full. Been selling the girls baby clothes so money I have made from them have gone on clothes for him so really I'm not spending a penny lol. 

Hoping to put a deposit on the pram I want at the begining of June and then we just have to decorate the spare room for the girls to move into and their old room for Lewis and buy him a new cot and bedding etc. 

Have any of you got prams in mind yet or have you started buying things? 

Can't believe we are all nearly halfway there now how fast has the last 16 weeks gone! x


----------



## ALH28

Good luck tomo Leigh, will Look forward to your update. I'm in bed but will post more tomo xx


----------



## starsunshine

Glad your feeling ok Leigh - I was def thinking about you!!! So exciting about your scan tomorrow - I hope it all goes well for you. 

Amy - let's hope that dream doesn't come true!!!! I'm sure your baby will be fine and either a girl or a boy! Although I still reckon it'll be a girl.

I've not started to buy anything yet but have put a list together of things I need to price up. I reckon I'll buy most stuff brand new coz we are thinking we'll have 3 so hoping it'll last us 3 babies (well most of it anyway). 

Anyone using reusable nappies? Know of a good brand to try?

Any it's such a great feeling when my boy kicks. I love that I'm feeling him more and more. Some days I can feel him all through the day - it's amazing!


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies sorry for not updating sooner been having internet problems and then getting sodding migraines again thanks to the sun!! 

Anyways scan went fantastic was so amazing to see Lewis again and hes absolutley perfect growing really well though his femur bone was measuring behind but think thats just down to df being really short and my girls aren't very tall either. Hes definately a boy too. so happy can't beleive we have made it this far.

I'll try and upload some pics at some point of him. Got a fab one of himt rying to put his hand in his mouth looks like hes trying to blow a kiss or something is so sweet.

Hope everyone else is well and bumps too! x

p.s have bought a pram too was going to go with one from mothercare but someone on ebay was selling a m+p herbie for £100 (cost her over £500 new) and its gorgeous! Can't wait to go pick it up and have a play with it! The best bit is that as I'm not spending a fortune on a pram I can Lewis the bedding set I wanted to get that was overpriced lol.


----------



## starsunshine

Love it! Fab news, so happy for you:thumbup:

here's a pic of my little one - I can't remember if I already posted it or not so here it is anyway!

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab81/rosieshines/baby%20bump/Baby19weeks.jpg

xx


----------



## ALH28

Hey girls!

How are you all doing?? 

I'm happy to report I'm feeling pretty much normal now-a-days!! 

Had my scan - all was ok, so far so good, and as much as it killed me we didn't find out what it is!! OH really wanted to know - I didn't, but now I'm really curious as to what this little person moving around inside of me is!! 

Finally started buying things too - went to the Baby Show at the NEC last weekend and made my first purchases:*pushchair* car seat* breastfeeding pillow* Morrck baby hoodie* Ewan the dream sheep* travel cot* blackout blinds* play mat* 

Oh my god - there is no stopping me now!!

Charlie - how did the move go? Hope you're settling in ok? 

Immi - how you doing? Is work still crappy? Are they being any nicer to you? 

Rosie - My friend used Bambino Mio re-usable nappies and said that they were great, until her son became lactose intolerant, and the squitty poos leaked everywhere!! . I was thinking of it, but TBH I don't really think re-using nappies is the answer to global warming etc!! 

Leigh - hope your headaches are better? 

So....... we've got 2 Octo-Bump boys, wonder what Immi's, Charlie's and mine are??!! 

Here are my scan pics too - it was so naughty again, when she went to check the eyes it covered them up!! 

Love to you all XXX



View attachment 87187
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1









DSC01048.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1









DSC01052.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls! So sorry i've been AWOL for so long we only got broadband back yesterday after our move, it was the longest 33 days of my life! Don't worry Sky will be paying for their mistakes and delays! We've settled in great and love the house. 

Baby and pregnancy wise i'm feeling great at the mo, full of energy and loving all the movement going on inside me, this baby is so much more active in the day than Bella was! We had a bit of a scare at the weekend though and I had a small bleed Sat morning and was then spotting for the rest of the day so ended up going into hospital for a few hrs! Luckily it was just a precaution and after monitoring and checking my cervix they said everything seemed fine so I was able to discharge myself around 3am since it was my OH's b'day that day and I wanted to be with him and Bella in the morning. I am so glad all's ok and the spotting has completely stopped now but it has shaken me up a bit as at 21 wks I was obviously thinking the worst! 

On a positive note though we had our scan last Thurs and found out we're on team :pink: My OH would have loved a boy but he is still over the moon as we can use all Bella's things again etc. I was made up as I always wanted a sister for Bella as its just me and my sis and we're v. close these days. We had a surprise with Bella and although I was reluctant about finding out (it was OH's choice) I am really loving knowing this time and being able to get organised. I just can't wait to meet our little princess come Oct! 

I'm so glad all is well with you girls, have missed you all loads! Congrats on finding out you're having a boy Rosie how exciting! Can't wait to find out all the other flavours, lol! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ALH28

Chaaaaaalrrrrlllliiiieeeeee!

Welcome back!! Hope you're all settled in now - no internet for a month - when we moved my husband bought a dongle as he couldn't live for that long without internet!!

Team pink eh!! Yipeee, so excited for you! I think I'm the only one out of us who doesn't know what I'm having!! OH really wanted to find out but I resisted the temptation. As it is our first I don't think it really matters, although I think it is a girl, but may have a little tinkle surprise on the day!!

The bleeding was probably you doing too much in the move and if it has since settled I wouldn't worry about it!! 

Gotta go to work now, take it easy!
A x


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya,
Sorry not been in for a while - got caught up with GCSE stuff at school - they've nearly done their exams now!!! I just had to tell you all that I'm 24 weeks today - woah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway, enjoy the new house Charlie & keep buying things Amy - then post them on here so I know what to buy!!!!!
xx


----------



## babytots

Hello ladies long time no speak from me. I've been so busy lately that I've not had chance to pop on.

Amy lovely piccys your baby is soooo cute! Can't wait til you have baby and see what you are having. Hope you are keeping well.

Charlie congrats on the pink bump thats lovely news I bet Bella is excited about having a baby sister to mother. I know Hollie did when Charlotte was born (sadly now they fight like cat and dog).

Immi and Rosie hope your both well and anyone else who I have missed out.

Lil update on me got past the 24 week milestone yay! Lewis is still doing well in there and loves being right up against my ribs with his bum. Thanks son!!! We are all ready for him now and I can't wait to hold him in my arms. Still can't imagine holding a newborn baby it seems like a dream still.

Oh and we are getting married :happydance: we planned it after we lost Jessica to give us something positive to focus on and when we started ttc we didn't expect to fall pg and have the due date the same month lol sods law though eh?!. So when I got my bfp with Lewis we decided to postpone it. But after going to a friends wedding and then another friend deciding to get hitched it got me thinking and I really don't want to wait another year to marry df so we had a talk and agreed to keep our original date.

Lewis is due 6th/7th October and we get married on the 30th October so hoping he comes on time so I can fit ok in my dress lol.

Been engaged for 5 years now and have dreamed of getting married for so long and can't beleive its actually happening. The nerves are creeping in as i hate being centre of attention but hey ho! x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks Amy. So exciting you're having a surprise, bet you can't wait til your little one's here so you know whether you're team :pink: or :blue:! 

Sorry not been on much been so busy with the house and presently trying to get a loft conversion off the ground before baby's due - v. stressful and we're up against it on time so may be a non starter! Also OH has a new role at work which means he's working all hrs so struggling to keep on top of things, will try and check in a bit more though I promise! 

That's great news about your pending nuptials Leigh, how exciting! What's your history are you usually on time? I was 12 days late with Bella! No wonder you've been busy! Good luck with all your preps. 

I hope GCSEs are going well Rosie. Sounds like we've all got lots on at the mo! 

Hope you're well too Immi. 

Congrats on reaching viability girls, i'll be joining you tomorrow, can't wait! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starsunshine

Wow, congratulations Leigh - how exciting. Congrats on getting to 24 weeks as well!

Sounds like you've got a lot on your hands Charlie & maybe take things, one step at a time! I have to say that to OH all the time as he's always trying to fit too much into one day!

I had my Midwife appointment yesterday & am still in dream land (hence why on here instead of working!!!!). My bump measured 26 & baby kicked as she was trying to listen to heartbeat! Every time doppler moved, he kicked it!!! lol. They're so funny!

Do any of you have recommendations for a pram? I can't really get my head around them - there's just so many. Even on the which's best buy list there's loads!


----------



## ALH28

Hey girls! 

Congrats Leigh - how exciting!! :wedding: A wedding and a baby all in a month!! I can't believe by the time you get married we will all have had our babies!! Try not to stress about the planning too much! 

Rosie - how's school? Must be time for summer hols soon? :yipee: Are you going back in Sept or starting your mat leave? I have bought a Britax B Smart 3 with the baby safe sleeper lie flat car seat - got it with a rain cover and foot muff for £350 at the baby show!! We decided to get a flat car seat to protect the baby's back during long car journeys or whilst out and about when using the car seat on the frame. We may end up buying a regular car seat if the baby doesn't like lying down all of the time, but it was cheaper to buy this car seat and possibly buy a regular car seat than buying the carry cot attachment as I haggled such a good deal!!! I tried quite a few out at the baby show and the Britax was lightweight, easy to fold and folds down quite small, also has a good sized tray underneath which many of the fancy ones don't!! 

Charlie - poor you, moving and now having building work done. Hope it goes smoothly, try not to stress too much! :hugs:

As for buying things - well now I've started there is no stopping me!! My John Lewis Glider Chair and matching Foot Stool arrived today - I'm looking at it now in the box - Need OH to come home and put it together!!! It was expensive £500 :shhh: - but it is soooo comfy, I'm gonna start using it straight away!! 

MIL has also offered to buy our :crib:so obviously I tried my luck and picked a nice expensive John Lewis one, and she said it was lovely and ordered it!!!!! OMG!! Now I'll have to let her have baby cuddles!! 

Also bought a hypnobirthing CD today - gonna need all the:help: I can get!! 

How are you all enjoying the hot weather - I'm not!!! It is lovely, but not when you have to work where there is no air conditioning!! Also I keep getting dizzy and even passed out at work last week :dohh: Got all dizzy, and fuzzy headed and lost my hearing so thought I'd better lie down, but didn't make it - woke up on the floor!! Not sure why it keeps happening - my Hb is good, I'm eating well and drinking loads. Think maybe I need to slow down a little, keep forgetting I'm now 6 months pregnant and don't like not being able to carry on as normal!! 

On the plus, I am feeling BT (the nickname we've given him/her) move all the time, and I LOVE IT!!!!! :cloud9: It is so special to feel this little person wiggling around inside of me. OH was lying on my tummy last night talking to BT and s/he kicked him in the cheek!!!!!! Definitely a naughty one there!! 

Hope you're all keeping well, 

Immi - everything ok? 

Hugs,
Aimes X


----------



## starsunshine

Thanks for that Amy, I'll take a look at it. I think we're probably going to go for a Chicco Lite or Multiway. We don't want a travel system as we're going to buy the maxicosi car seat & don't want to pay for two. I want a pram that faces either way though & the Chicco ones don't but they're much cheaper. Oh what to do? is it important that they face you when they are young?

School's got 3 weeks + this one left so still a little while to go. I've put down 20th Sept as my leaving date altough realistically I'm not expecting to get to the end of week 1 in Sept! My cover has been sorted now but I'm mega busy writing lesson plans for a year - arg, it's taking forever!

The hot weather is lovely but I am really feeling the heat - wearing my Spanish dresses as they're the only thing that I don't sweat too much in. the kids keep coming into my classroom saying "it's so hot in here" - I reply with, yep, imagine having a hot water bottle around your waist!!!! V amusing! I love working with kids - they're hilarious. I had another kid cross his legs & ask me if he could go to the loo. I replied who do you think needs it more, you or me? He said he did, then I said, but imagine right now you have something putting pressure on your bladder. Now who's needing the loo more & he said me!!! Yeah, I won one! ha! Hope you enjoyed that story lol!

Also only 3 more days until I'm in 3rd tri - argggggggggggggggggggggggggggh!


----------



## ALH28

Hey Rosie!

I don't think it really matters if they don't face you, depends on if you want to be able to see them, but I know people who only have one way facing pushchairs. It is only the car seats that MUST be rear facing!! 

Kids eh, gotta love them!! Bet they are a real pain most of the time but every now and then you get a little gem from them!!

I've had a courtesy car since Thursday last week and it has not air conditioning!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooooo melting!! It is a 59 plate - didn't think cars came without air conditioning these days!! Can't wait to have my lovely air cond'd car back tomorrow - will have it on full blast in my face!! 

Can't believe you're almost 3rd tri!!! That is so exciting!! Not long till I'll join you! 

X


----------



## starsunshine

woah, hope u've got ur car back that must be a nightmare in this heat! We finished (i say we and mean he!) the nursery decor we have a lovely yellow room ready for items. Bought a winnie the pooh lampshade as well-our 2nd purchase 4 lo. So exciting. Can't wait until summer hols when can start buying things properly! Only 3wks till hols now. How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## im_mi

Hello!!

Omg, i am so sorry for dropping off the face of the planet girls. I am USELESS!! Hope no one was worried. if you guys are on facebook please feel free to add me, im always on there at some point during the day because i can get it on my phone. i'm Imogen O'Reilly and at present my profile pic is a tower of wedding cupcakes, lol.

Im being asked to go play playdoh by my gorgeous little boy, so ill make this quick, but i will be back later or tomorrow to read back and catch up with everyone! hope you've all been well!

i'm doing ok, have developed SPD which sucks because ive had to be signed off work and we are so skint its not even funny. my health in pregnancy grant should come through so that will help but i was kind of hoping to buy a birth pool, a new mei tai and some reusable nappies with it. didnt really fancy spending it on bills, but needs must i guess. The bump is getting bigger and Jack is completely in love with it, the first thing he asks for in the morning is "baby tummy out" and then he spends ages rubbing it, kissing it, saying "hello baby" and "baby come out", its so adorable.

Getting really excited about the birth, i absolutely cannot wait!! Feel very empowered and have total faith in my body's ability to do what it has to do. Going to write a birth plan just in case i end up in hospital (because i will pop a gasket if anyone tries to cut the cord until *i* say so, or if they try to take my placenta away- we want to do placenta encapsulation) but other than that i'm just going with the flow. My midwife is due her 3rd baby two days before mine is due, lol, so she wont be at my birth which sucks because she's amazing, but she's promised to fill the others in on my wishes and make sure that they dont bring any form of pain relief to my home.

Anyway this was supposed to be quick, lol!! Must dash, but again i am SO SORRY for disappearing and im really looking forward to catching up with you all really soon xxxxxx


----------



## 2wantedpls

Hello everyone!!!

Well its me Kelly, i havent been in this thread in like months. 

As you may or may not know my DSD & DSS where spying on me in here, before i had my 13 wk scan. so they knew we were pregnant before we got to tell them. so things werent very nice for a little while. i changed my user name and everything and havent commented too much on threads incase they were still following me. 

but i am hoping they have decided that they are bored of baby talk and doing something that young teenagers do. so i thought i would get back in touch. 

I have been lurking and reading what you guys have been up to but just not commenting!! lol

anyway me and baby and doing just great. cant beleive we are viable and baby is bouncing aware. 

i have an ever expanding bump and still feels so strange to be carrying and the thought of having a baby in october still totally overwhelms me!!!

we are on team yellow, which we nearly didnt do about 10 mins before the scan. but decided that it wouldnt change anything if we knew cos we already bought the buggy and nursery!! lol.

anyway, thats me. Hope everyone else is doing just great. 

K x x x


----------



## ALH28

Hey Kelly!!!!
Great to have you back!! I did look for you and saw your post ages ago about them snooping! Hope they leave you alone this time!

We're team yellow too!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Welcome back Kelly. we missed you! :hugs: 

Sorry i've been so rubbish at posting in here, i've also been popping in but often just get time to read and run which is really bad! Will have to start making more of an effort. 

I'm potty training at the mo which has been fun and games and what with that and planning the loft conversion that's starting in a month's time i've not had a huge amount of time to come on here and keep up with everyone, so apologies. I do update my journal if anyone wants to pop in there from time to time. 

I hope you're all feeling ok. I've been ok, touch wood, just feeling huge now though! Loving being in 3rd tri now and looking forward to my 28wk MW appointment on Fri. Bella enjoyed hearing the HB last time so that should be fun as she's coming with me! 

Sorry to hear you've been suffering with SPD Immi, that really sucks, hope it doesn't get too bad. That's lovely that Jack's getting so excited. Bella's the same at the mo, all over my belly, although when I say the baby's moving and would she like to feel she then goes all shy and takes her hand away for some reason. However her fave game is putting the remote control on my belly and seeing it move when her baby sis kicks it! 

Its great you're getting prepared on the birth front, you clearly have a good idea of how you want it to go. Good luck, I hope it works out that way. I was lucky with Bella as the midwife at the hospital was v. good at phyching me up every contraction and although i'd put on my birth plan that i'd consider an epidural or pain relief she had other ideas. She kept saying to my OH "I just know she wants it to be natural" which I found frustraing at the time as was begging her for gas and air etc. but managed to get through it with just the TENS machine and no gas and air in the Home from Home Rm. I had wanted a water birth but once I was in the thick of all the contractions I was too tired to move so decided against it. We got transferred into the delivery rm in the end to monitor the baby as there was meconium in my waters and that's when she fanally gave me the gas and air but then I had the urge to push etc. so didn't really get to use it! The few puffs I did have made me think the doc had been on TV so it must be good stuff, as my OH said I literally had a few puffs and that was it! :rofl: Even though I hadn't set out wanting a natural birth with no pain relief I was so proud of myself once it was over as I was in labour for 14hrs and was through the night as she was born at 5.06am. I'm hoping as its my 2nd this labour will be quicker so I can hopefully do the same again but we'll see, I have nothing against pain relief and will use it if it comes to that, depends what my pain threshold feels like this time around! 

Not long til you break up now then Rosie, bet you can't wait! Your nursery sounds lovely too. We're going to have the baby in with us to start with then give her Bella's room when she grows out of the moses basket (was about 4 mths with Bella) and then just do a new room for Bella as makes sense to reuse Bella's cot bed and changing station etc. and get Bella some older furniture since she'll be over 3 by then. 

Hope you're ok Amy. So sorry to hear about your fainting episode, have you had anymore in this heat? At least its cooled down now we've had some rain, i'm not looking forward to it getting even hotter in the coming wks. 

Congrats on making a decision on the wedding Leigh, so exciting! Hope you have lots of helpers to delegate to so it doesn't become too stressful for you!

Off to bed now. Promise not to leave it so long next time between posts!

Love and :hugs: to all. 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Hi all,
2 more days to go till the summer hols ...... woohoo .............
We bought all our stuff as well - I've only got a few items left to get. We just put in a huge order from mothercare & boots! It's all coming a week on friday. So exciting! Got the pram last night (from argos) so had lots of fun putting it up! 
I feel so shattered, didn't know it'd make me feel this tired! I know its end of term and all that but I feel so much more tired than usual, I reckon the heat & weight must be getting to me. 
Can't believe we are thinking about birth plans already! What's the latest I can leave mine? I'm still not ready to think about it yet! lol! 
I hope you've been ok Kelly & not been too upset & very glad to have you back.


----------



## starsunshine

well that's it folks, i'm on holiday! Not going anywhere, maybe a few day trips but i can relax now yeah!


----------



## ALH28

I'm soooooo jealous Rosie!!!!!!! I've got another 5 weeks at work :-(((
Enjoy the time off!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Happy holidays Rosie, so pleased for you! :happydance: Hope you have some nice things planned? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starsunshine

aw thanks, we've not got too much lined up. I need to sleep most of next week! Lol, it always takes me about a week to wind down and get over the tiredness. I'm going to kiddicare with my mum and dad on mon, hopefully get some bargains. We've got deliveries coming tues and fri. Oh is on hol the next 2wks so we're painting the other 2 bedrooms and maybe some day trips out to the peaks or yorkshire dales. Then i have another 2wks where i think i'll meet up with friends and wash baby's clothes, get the nursery built up, pack my hospital bag and buy anything i might have forgotten! And then the hols are over and i'm back at work for 2 1/2 wks. Think i may have to try and catch some sun rays in there aswell (that's if england can manage them). Fun times!


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya everyone, how are you all doing? I just thought I'd stop by to let you know all my students passed!!!! yippee!!!! I'm so happy for them:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies not been on this thread in ages :blush: hope you and bumps are all well.

Can't beleive October is nearly here now and soon we will be holding our little bundles of joy. it can't come quick enough for me I just want to meet my little man now and can stop all the worrying. Had a scare a few weeks ago where i hadn't felt him move and couldn't find his heartbeat so sent me into a wild panic he was ok though and doc found his heartbeat. Hes been back to his active self ever since. Have asked my consultant about discussing a possible induction closer to my due date because the stress is really effecting me now and my eldest so we shall see what she says yet to hear back from her :(

Also been losing my plug and was in hospital a couple of days ago incase i was in prem labour but thankfully all is ok. 

We are all ready for his arrival now got his nursery done and it looks beautiful can't wait to see him in it. 

Oooo and last thing we had a 4d scan done at 33 weeks and hes a little beauty with chubby cheeks and pouty lips. I'll try and get pics up soon. x


----------



## 2wantedpls

Hi Leigh

Yer I know it's like October next month!!! :happydance:

Wen is everyone finishing work? Think I mite have to work till the 1st!

However the midwife ( and everyone else who has an opinion) say Ihave a big baby as last time was measuring 35 at 31...eek. So got a growth scan next week. Not sure how accurate these scans really are as sis was measuring big so got induced at 38 wks but niece was healthy 7lb! But at least I get to see baby again!

Sorry to hear bout your scares! Losing your plug, is that the start of things? Still swotting up on birth stories :blush:
And the hospital trips. Is all ok now? Do you need to go back to keep an eye on things. Hopefully the little man will stay put for a few weeks!!

Hoping everyone else is ok? Yer been bit quiet on this thread hopefully we all start chatting again as our edd approaches. I think I'm the last due on this thread? Due on 19th.

I just hope my work sorts itself out. Went back after 2 weeks off to find they hardly did any of my work. And boss keeps telling me I'm not to worry or stres. I need to hand over stuff but noone has the time!!! So frustrating as spent 3 mths training up someone only for them ending up getting the sack!!! Arrrggghhh waste of my time!!!

Bump has defo grown last 2 weeks too as struggled at my desk today. Bump getting in way and back ache!!

Anyway 22 working days left. I can't wait to meet my baby. Really want to see what he/she looks like!!!!


----------



## babytots

Hi sweetie the thread has been really quiet of late hasn't it probably all of us been so busy with it being school hoildays and preparing for our new arrivals. Hopefully like you say it will pick up now we are getting close to our due dates.

I'm sorry to hear work is being a pain not long left to go and you can be a lady of leisure :happydance: Glad to hear bump is growing well mine doesn't seem to be that big at all now but its certainly getting heavier as I am so achey all the time.

Yeah the plug can be a sign that things are starting but it can regenerate itself so its 50/50 whether something starts or not. 

I'm still having regular check ups with my consultant which is nice and I just found out shes willing to induce me if I haven't had Lewis by 39 weeks and I will have a stretch and sweep done at my next appointment on the 27th to see if that will get things going.

So either way he should be here end of the month/begining of October! 

Can't beleive in 2 weeks I will be classed as full term and that he may even arrive on his own accord.

Looking forward to seeing what all our babies look like! x


----------



## 2wantedpls

Evening all, 

Hope you are resting up Leigh, and things are ticking along nicely.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

update from me


Had docs this morning, have slight protein in my wee so is sending it off for tests. hopefully its nothing. OH googled pre-elampsia (Sp!?) and started to freak out.... great!!!

Good news is baby is head down. so hopefully baby will stay that way and embark in engaging! lol eekkk....

Started my NCT antenatel classes last week, had one on Thurs and all day session on Sat. They are really good. can really recommend them. got 3 more sessions to go. we have learnt alot and we have a really good class. there are 7 couples in it.

I know it seems a bit soon too, but we put the car seat in the car yesterday. im so glad we did, as we had a right fight with the car seat base and teh car to get it in. had to get neighbour out to ask if it looked ok. she didnt really know cos she is using isofix in hers. so we put it in as best we could cos it still seemed to move a bit. took it up to babies r us, and got them to check it. they confirmed it was ok!! phew.... not moving it now till baby arrives. way too much hassle. am so glad bout a base as using the car seat on its own was just wayyyyy tooooo much hassle!!!

not long now!!!!!! i keep laughing nervously!!!!


----------



## julietz

Hi everyone, just found this thread, and feel like i belong here because my due date is 28th October, anyone due end of Oct to? most of you are due before me and iv read you all getting excited and anxious :)


----------



## BeanieBaby

Welcome to the thread Juliet. I'm due 8 Oct but I have a feeling I might be late so expecting our little princess to arrive mid-Oct at least as my daughter was 12 days late and i've heard your 2nd can often follow suit! I'm hoping so anyway as we're mid loft conversion at the mo so its all a bit chaotic in our household! 

I hope the rest of you girls are well, its been so so long since any of us have been in this thread it will be so nice to get back to supporting one another again at such an exciting stage of our journeys! 

Can't believe i'm due 4 wks today. Update from my end is baby is measuring spot on had 36 wk check today. Downside is looks like she's hed down but keeps going back to back. She does then turn round as keeps bobbing up and down and is v. active, I just hope she doesn't settle in the back to back position as she must be running out of room now! Hospital bag is half packed but other than that we're not hugely organised as like I said we're in the process of major building works at the mo so its all fun and games in our household! 

I hope you girls are all feeling ok and enjoying your mat leave/final wks of your pregnancy. Great to hear from you Kelly and Leigh! Sorry to hear about your scares Leigh so glad all ok now and great you're being looked after. So glad you're enjoying your classes Kelly, I have one coming up at the end of the month for 2nd, 3rd, etc. time mums which should be a nice refresher and will allow me to meet some new mums in the area, since we're still quite new here after our move. I did the NCT and the NHS ones first time around with Bella so still have a great support network going from those as all of the girls I met have had their 2nd already. 

I don't get on here as much as i'd like to these days since the co-ordination of this loft conversion and keeping the people with our nasty neighbour seems to be taking up all of my time but I will make more of an effort to pop by as there's not long for any of us now, very exciting. Who is due first out of us all, I can't remember? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starsunshine

me i'm due the 1st. I've started maternity leave now, am so glad coz was getting so so so tired. Unfortunately i've woken up feeling ill today, just hoping it rights itself before labour starts. I also lost my plug, midwife said it was normal at this stage but i might loose some more over next week or so. She also said don't count on it being the start of things! I'm so ready for him to come out now. We were meant to go to antenatal class today so if anyone has any advice its more than welcome-we did the 1st half but then i felt too ill so we came home. I feel ok about it all as i've read loads of books and spoken to my sis and friends but oh was really enjoying the class so feel bad for him. Ah well, i'm sure it'll be fine. I've done my birth plan with my midwife yesterday and got told off for not packing my hospital bag yet-oops! Kind of done most of it today so at least we can pick up my bag and baby's bag and have something to take with us! For u 2nd time mums how many baby clothes should i take for a 48hr stay? Sorry rambled on about me a lot there-i'm glad u girls picked this thread up again-it'll be nice to support each other in the final month and see each others babies!


----------



## julietz

Yes i think this will pick up more end of Sept, we will all be more anxious nearer October lol, What to expect at 34wk scan i am due on Wed, is there more blood taken? im terrified of needles :( and can they tell you the position your baby is in? im so anxious to find out, iv been getting lots of rib pain but its mostly the rib cage in my back so im hoping she hasnt moved from last time.


----------



## 2wantedpls

I had a 34 wk scan last week! She did measurements and showed us face etc. Told us we were head down. That's bout it. My babe is measuring ok thankfully as been told I carrying large!

Had consultant appointment after. She did as for wee sample but I had already been twice while waiting! 

Anyway I had no needles! So hope that helps!
X


----------



## julietz

Wow thats great, even better if no more needles lol, i was told my baby was head down at my last mw appointment, you think babys head will stay down or can it move again, im hoping shes still head down, been worried cos i been getting lots of rib pain in the back. My partner been getting very hormonal bless him, you would think he was the one pregnant, very emotional at times, 2 wks to go then il be 37wks so exciting :D


----------



## starsunshine

baby can move around but i think its unlikely that they turn to breech without u knowing about it. I can feel mine turn sideways now! They can tell where everything is and the mw has always told me. I've booked onto more antenatal classes for this wkend now so we'll not miss out on anything. We get to do a tour of the labour ward in this one which is fab coz neither of us know where to go!


----------



## 2wantedpls

What day you due Julietz?


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies hope we are all well. Welcome Juilet to the thread hope your pregnancy is going well.

Starsunshine thats great you lost your plug but the midwife is right as I have lost some of mine on and off since 34 weeks and nothings come of it lol. Annoying really as you get your hopes up for nothing.

Hope everyone else is well.

Anyway a quick update from me my induction has been brought forward to 38 weeks so hopefully in 6 days time I will be holding my baby boy in my arms. It may not work though as they are only going to try the pessaries and if it doesn't work I then have to wait til 39 weeks but I don't mind so much. I put a thread up in 3rd tri explaining it all.

Oh and a question has anyone found now they are near the end they have lost their appetite and feel sick. I have no appetite at all lately and always feeling iffy the only way to feel better is to keep eating but then theres nothing I can think of that I fancy eating :hissy: think will send df out to the chippy soon lol. x


----------



## starsunshine

woah, that's amazing - you get to meet your LO so soon!!!! jealous!!!!!!!!! I'm still starving & eating everything in sight including the gaviscon bottle! 
I've started having backache (more intense than normal) and a few cramps on and off - think my body's gearing up now although I know it doesn't mean he'll come soon. To be honest I want him to wait till at least 39 weeks. He definately has to wait until we've done our antenatal classes tomorrow and sunday (I know it's mega late to do them but at least it'll be fresh in our minds:haha:)


----------



## starsunshine

Counting down the days ion single fingures now. Here's hoping I won't have to count up the days too :haha: but am fully prepared to!


----------



## 2wantedpls

Ahhh single figures all ready!!!! Eeek how exciting!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Has Leigh been induced yet, anyone heard anything? Can't wait til we get news of our first little arrival! 

Anyone been getting swollen feet and ankles? Mine started Fri and have been really uncomfortable! Baby is back to back so crawling on all fours is my best bet to turn her but all I wanna do is put my feet up as they're so painful! To be honest though have had so much to do that i've been more or less on my feet all day which hasn't helped and have been out a couple of eves this wk too as it was my b'day Tues! 

Can't believe i'm due in 2 wks and we're still in the throws of our loft conversion, the messy stage at that! Stairs in now, 95% there and we're now watertight as windows and roof completed so that's something at least! Dying to get organised though but everything still not unpacked as don't want it getting dusty! Here's hoping our princess is late like her big sis was, 12 days to be exact! Have midwife appointment tomorrow so will see what she says about ankles. Don't think its pre-eclampsia as fingers and face etc. all fine and think I would have blown up everywhere if it was anything to worry about.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies, keep us posted with progress updates! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ALH28

Hey girls!!! 

Oh my god, I've been soooooooo bad and neglected you all!!!!! :blush: Sorry x 

Glad to hear your all doing well and a big welcome to the new Octo-Bump members!

How exciting Leigh - I can't believe you're gonna be holding your baby real soon!

Charlie - hows things? Still pushing on with the loft conversion eh??!! Bet you can't wait for it to be finished?? My baby was back to back too recently, which really pissed me off as I have never slouched on the sofa during the pregnancy as I was so aware of getting it into the best position!! I had a sneaky scan at work and they confirmed it was direct OP (facing straight up - monkey!!) so I have spent the last 2 weeks sitting on the floor, the ball, kneeling on all 4's, swimming every other day and even lying in the bath the wrong way round to get it back in to a better position. And so far so good, got one of the scanners to check quickly on Monday and the back had rotated to my right side, which is better, but still not the best position!! Oh, well hopefully it will stay there and not slip back, but I am missing relaxing on the sofa!!

Rosie - how are you?? 

Immi - same question!

Has anyone heard from Kelly too? 

As for me, I'm feeling really good!! Finally! I finished work properly on Monday and feel fantastic for it, if I'd known I'd feel this well I would have stopped working at 28 weeks - lol!! I have only done part time hours for the last 3 or 4 weeks as had loads of annual leave to take, but even so getting up at 5.45 every day was really taking it's toll. I'm really enjoying the pregnancy now and don't feel ready to lose my bump! I still love feeling it move and talking to it and don't feel uncomfortable at all. I think I'm quite lucky as I am all bump and it is quite neat so doesn't really bother me. Saying that - ask again in a week and I may give you a different answer!! Think as I still have things to do also I am not ready for baby to come - am being waxed tomorrow, having a massage on Tuesday and gotta buy my nursing bras yet, once I've sorted all that the baby can come!!

We have however, got a little prepared and put the birthing pool up!! It is massive and takes up half the living room, but I can't wait to use it! It is the nicer model and has a little seat in it for me to sit on and loads of room to move around in!! When I see it I get really excited!!

My friends threw me a baby shower last week which was really fun, we played loads of games and I got thoroughly spoilt, or the baby did rather!! 

Although Im saying I'm not quite ready to have this baby I have been having daily baths in Clary Sage to see if that will get things going! Also been taking my Raspberry Leaf since 32 weeks so hoping that will help speed things up once they get going and my friend is going to do some reflexology on me next week to see if we can have a baby!! Every now and then I think that I'm gonna be a mummy soon and can't quite believe it!!!! 

Hugs to you all X

Ps. My ice craving is out of control - I am eating a big bag (think it is 2kg from the supermarket) every day!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it goes once baby arrives!!


----------



## starsunshine

ice craving lol! It could be much worse. And i'm so naughty I slouch on the sofa all the time! I'm feeling v tired today, hardly got any sleep because I had heartburn :( it made me sick :( I also feel huge. Am def ready for him to come now but I've had no twinges, just a couple of odd cramps. 

Leigh-we're all dying to know whether your iinduction worked xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Sorry to hear you're suffering from heartburn, hope you get a better night's sleep tonight. :hugs: 

Dying to hear from Leigh too, come on the suspense is killing us!

Thanks Amy loft conversion's really coming along. Great news on LO's position too as the MW confirmed this arvo that's she's turned and is head down, back facing out on the optimum left side! Well happy! Now I just have to keep her there! Great to hear you're getting so organised, loving the fact you have the pool set up already lol, must be strange looking at that every day! Surprised it hasn't kick started things! Lovely that your friends threw you a baby shower, so sweet!

xxxx


----------



## 2wantedpls

ALH28 said:


> Has anyone heard from Kelly too?

Hi Amy, its Kelly here, had to change my username cos of personal reasons , but i am still here!!:wave:

Aww your baby shower sounds lovely. and Wow your having a home birth? the more and more i watch home births i wish i was having one too. Just too chicken i spose. I have been drinking my RLT since 32 weeks too!! actually quite like it. just hope it does its job!

Still no news from Leigh....:paper:

Glad to hear that your baby has moved into correct position now Charlie. Mine seems to sit on the right hand side most of the time. still moves back and forth left and right, but seems to like the right side. anyone know if thats still ok?! I got a birth ball this week, so have been bouncing and rolling around on that.

bet you will be glad when your house is in order! you must be pulling your hair out!

so apart from Leigh, who hopefully is playing mummy, when are we all due?

I cant remember whos first!

Im due on the 19th, i think i am the last!

I am still blooming working..... 4 days to go and i cant bloody wait!! wish i had finished this week really. am so ready to be at home now and do stuff!! Iu have loads of friends already on Maternity leave or are stay at home mums, and they already have my diary planned to keep me busy!! lol:happydance:

Happy rainy sunday!!!


----------



## starsunshine

I'm glad you have some friends around to keep you busy Kelly-time's gone so slowly since finishing work. I'm going to have my hair cut today to try and tempt fate. I feel huge and my boy is so heavy in here-he's definately ready to come out now! I have a feeling I'm going to go over though . . . Had no signs at all so far! One can wish though!


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies sorry its taken me a while to reply thought would pop on quickly to say that Lewis arrived on the 24th September weighing 7lb 15oz he is soooooo beautiful and I am smitten with him.

My birth story is here if you want to have a read.

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...story-lewis-andrew-james-here-24-09-10-a.html

I can't add photos from my lappy and can't get on the p.c at the moment but if any of you use fb pm me your names and I'll add you (my profile is set to private so you wouldn't be able to find me lol).

Hope to see your birth annoucments soon! x


----------



## ALH28

Aahhhh congrats Leigh!!!!!!!!!!! Hope mine goes as well as yours!!

Glad you're ok Kelly, I remember your problems before on BnB but didn't realise this was your new name! My baby is on the right side too, and keeps moving back to back - little bugger!! Better stop that!!

So I had a sweep yesterday!!!! A little early I know, but I'm still really itchy - have been since 26 weeks, blood tests have always been normal so it is not OC but I'm keen to get things going incase the bloods do become abnormal. My cervix was central (easy to find) and 1cm dilated!! Couldn't believe it, have been having period pains ever since and lots of Braxton Hicks and show, so hopefully I'll have some news for you girls soon!!! Saying that, it will probably all die down!! 

My EDD is next Thursday 7th Oct - when is everyone else due?

Amy X


----------



## starsunshine

congratulations Leigh woohoo. I'm due tomorrow and I so hope he comes soon. At least the longest I have to wait now is 2wks. I'm getting so excited, it's going to be amazing having a son!!!!! Soooooo excited!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Huge congrats Leigh, thanks for sharing your story. Hope you are enjoying your new bundle of joy!!!! 

V. exciting that you've had a sweep Amy, f'xd it brings something on for you soon and the cramps you've been feeling aren't a false alarm. I had 3 sweeps with Bella and she was still 12 days overdue but I defo didn't come home having symptoms you've been having so it all sounds promising for you! Good luck. 

Happy due date for tomorrow Rosie, how exciting! I hope you don't have too long to wait. 

Great to hear from you Kelly. So was it your last day today or is it tomorrow? Congrats anyway even if slightly premature, on starting your mat leave!!! :happydance: Yep i'm dying to get my house back and get organised! I'm due a wk tomorrow and still have a house full of builders! Tomorrow we have plastering happening in the loft and the landing, carpenters hanging fire doors throughout the house and and decorators painting what will be the baby's room as we have had some water damage in there from when they were building the dormer! I have so much to do its unreal! They finally rebuilt the shelves in our airing cupboard today so I can start to tackle getting all our bedding out of vacuum packs, including the baby bedding! To say we're cutting it fine is an understatement, I know! I just have a feeling i'm gonna be late though. To be honest even just another week so by my due date we should be a lot more organised and the builder has said as soon as I give him the nod he'll get a team of cleaners in here to get rid of all the dust etc. to set my mind at rest bringing a baby back!

One thing i'm not relishing if I am to go overdue again is my swollen feet, ankles and legs. They are getting so bad and are so tender. Is anyone else suffering with this? They never seem to go down but get worse throughout the day and are so sore in the eves! I can only fit into about one pair of shoes and even they're uncomfortable! 

Have a feeling baby has moved again today, am hoping she's not back to back but I do seem to have lots of limbs out front again! I think she still has a bit of room in there so is still trying to make her mind up! 

Looking forward to hearing of our next arrival. Oh due date confirmation - i'm due Fri 8 October! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starsunshine

wow, well at least it's nearly done and they're ready to clean up for you when you need it! I can't believe I've got here today, I am v excited and can't believe how fast the past 9months have gone. We're in october &I'm due today!!!!!!!!!! Woah! The end is in sight for me now, my midwife told me I'll get a sweep next thurs & be induced the thurs after if I've not had him of course. Hopefully he'll come over the weekend or early next week. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## starsunshine

Well I'm still here & going for my sweep this morning. Hopefully it's going to work and I'll have my baby, we'll see!


----------



## ALH28

How was your sweep Rosie?? 
I'm having another today, hoping it will do more than just give me period pains this time!! 
Still enjoying the pregnancy but ready and psyched up for labour now!! Also if baby plays ball and gets a move on OH will have almost 3 weeks off with annual leave and paternity leave all together! 

COME ON OCTO-BABIES!!!!!!!!

X


----------



## starsunshine

Sweep was really bad. My cervix is high, far back and tightly closed shut. Midwife reckoned I wouldn't go into labour by myself but said that I could prove her wrong! I've been booked for induction on thurs. Am a bit upset that I've not had my baby yet but keep on telling myself that he's going to be super healthy when he comes out!!!! I've just got to keep myself busy till thurs now . . .

I hope your OH gets his 3 weeks off. Mine's gone back to work after his 1st week off!!!! He's got thurs & fri as annual leave & then 2 wks paternity after so at least he's got 2 and 1/2 weeks with me & baby.

I'd love to keep in touch with all you lovely girls after we've had our babies so if you want to add me to your facebook then I'm Rosie Fleetcroft. I should be the only one & the pic is of me and my OH. I have a stripy dress on and look v pregnant! I really appreciated your support throughout the 1st tri and know I only coped as well as I have done because of it so thanks group :hugs:


----------



## ALH28

Ah don't be too disheartened Rosie, you've still got almost a week to do it. Please keep a positive frame of mind, it is so important. 
Lots of sex/nipple stimulation/ walking / hot spicy food and if you're really desperate oral sex - believe me there is a theory about the prostaglandins being absorbed orally!!!! 

Fingers crossed for you

My sweep was ok, cervix still central and 2cm dilated but I'm not really doing anything!! 
These babies eh....... They have their own agenda! 

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls. Sorry i've been quiet my laptop's been playing up again. OH reckons he's fixed it for now so f'xd I don't lose this post! Drafted and tried posting in here 3 times last night to ask how your sweep went Rosie and lost all three! Will defo add you on facebook so we can stay in touch. 

Sorry to hear your MW doesn't think you'll go into labour naturally Rosie, don't worry just yet as its often the way that as soon as you have that induction booked in things get moving! I had 2 sweeps with Bella and was beside myself not wanting to be induced and low and behold went into labour and had her the day before I was due to be induced. The same thing happened to 3 of my friends! There's still time. 

Sounds like you're a little bit more ready Amy if you're already dilated, hope it won't be too long now. Which hospital did you say you were going to again? I'm at the Royal Surrey.

Can't believe i'm due today! Had my MW appointment and our LO is on the right side now, not ideal but at least she hasn't turned back to back again! Still only 2/5 engaged so she reckons i'll be late again like with Bella. I refused a sweep and will wait until next Fri for one now at 41 wks as although our build is v. almost there now we have lots of works going on tomorrow and the cleaners aren't in til Tues, so I am hoping she'll at least hold off until then! I am predicting around the 17th for me, just don't feel like she's ready to come out yet for some reason! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starsunshine

Yeah for being 40wks and yeah for not being back to back charlie and for being 2/5ths engaged. I thought that was quite good mine's never got past 3/5ths. Well been bouncing (made OH feel sick coz I never stop!!)and for long walks but still no twinges. Never mind, 4days until my induction.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Keep up the good work Rosie, there's still time! I feel fine, apart from my swollen ankles and really think i'll end up getting induced this time, just don't feel like she's ready to come out yet! Think we've probs been praying she's not early or even on time for so long now due to our build that she's obviously gone and made herself extra cosy! I have decided to have a sweep Fri at 41 weeks and then go for it with all the long walks, curries, etc. 

We have a team of cleaners being sent in by the builders tomorrow and worked really hard at getting the place reorganised today so we're a lot more ready than we were, but I think we could do with a few more days to make a bit more progress with the build. They probs need another 1-2 weeks but that's mainly doing the ensuite in the loft so if they do need to come in after our LO is home, at least they'll be hidden away up there and I can find a quiet room down here to get to grips with feeding etc without being disturbed too much. 

How's everyone else doing, i'm surprised this thread hasn't picked up a bit more considering we're all so close now. Looking forward to hear of our next arrival. 

I hope Lewis is settling in well at home Leigh and breastfeeding etc. going well. I'll PM you my name so you can add me on facebook. If anyone else wants to add me i'm Charlie Guwy, just put your username on the request and i'll confirm you as a friend! 

How are you feeling Amy? For some reason I have this image of you chilling out of an eve in your birth pool, munching through bags of ice lol! I hope the cravings have died down! 

I hope you're enjoying your mat leave Kelly and your friends are keeping you busy. 

We've still not heard from Immi in a while, hope she's ok? 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

I'm feeling excited today. Have made a big batch of soup, am about to make carrot cake and am going to go into town to buy some meat to make some dinners to freeze later. Not sure where all this energy has come from but hey, I'm being productive!!!

I'm glad you've got the cleaners in Charlie as that's prob a big weight off your mind. At least everythings clean!

Only 3 days until my induction now, am really looking forward to meeting my little prince!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Cleaners have turned the house around, am well happy! :happydance: Feel ready for our LO to arrive now, just have a feeling she's planning to be v. fashionably late!!! :haha: 

Woo hoo, so excited for you you only have 3 days to go before you get to meet your little prince Rosie, you must be so happy! Great you're well and truly into nesting mode now, its a v. good sign in itself, so you never know you may not be needing that induction after all.....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starsunshine

I really hope not but I've already cooked 3 meals for next week this morning & nothing. NO twinges, cramps or anything!!!! arg . . . he really is going to be a teenager when he comes out!


----------



## ALH28

Haha - that's not a bad idea Charlie!! Ice craving is worse than ever, it is the 1st thing I think of in the morning and when I stop at night I just want more!!!!!!! I should fill the pool and just chill out in it, would be nice to watch TV and be comfortable for once! 

As for my progress - I had cramps and contractions all night, couldn't get comfy in bed, only comfy thing was to stand or sit on the birth ball. Managed a couple of hours sleep and when I woke up they were much less intense. My midwife gave me another sweep today, still pretty favourable at 3cm, she did a really rough one today that was pretty painful and ever since I've been having period pains and tightenings again, so fingers crossed it may happen tonight!! But I'll probably still be pregnant tomorrow!! I am such a good time keeper I cannot believe this baby is late!!!!

We practiced fitting the car seat today and going to go for a walk as the weather is soooo lovely - maybe that will give the baby a hint to shift itself! lol

Good news about the builders almost being done Charlie, maybe now you'll relax a little and LO will come??

Rosie - hope you're ok? Not long now til you'll be a mummy!! Hoping it happens for you naturally, but if not, induction will get you going! 

Come on Kelly and Immi - how are you doing? 

Amy x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Woo hoo, sounds like you might be needing that birthing pool sooner than you think Amy! Sounds like you're progressing more than Rosie and myself. 

Do you have another MW appointment before your induction Rosie or is that it now? I wondered whether they might be willing to check you again prior to your induction to see if your cervix is anymore favourable. I really think i'll be induced too, keep telling myself it doesn't really matter now our babes arrive as long as they're healthy! Just knowing you're gonna meet your LO this week is v. exciting! 

I did a search for Immi and saw she had her LO back at the end of September. She had a little boy called Ciaran Patrick. I have messaged her a couple of days back but haven't heard. I didn't say anything in here as I was hoping she'd announce in here herself. Not surprising really as can imagine she's busy with her new bundle of joy! Huge congrats to her of course and f'xd she'll pop in soon. I think the last time she posted in here was July but she is still an active BnB member so it may be that she's deleted her subscription by accident or assumed we've abandoned the thread as we have to admit we were all a bit quiet during Aug/Sept! We hope to hear from you soon Immi. I hope Ciaran is doing well. 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

I've since found this, if any of you want to pass on your congrats to Immi. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...2701-ciaran-patricks-natural-birth-story.html 

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

thanks Charlie for finding Immi's birth story. Immi, if you do check in here, congratulations.
Amy - 3cm dilated!!!! I'm sooo jealous! 
My midwife hasn't booked into see me again - I think I was so not ready she really didn't think I'd go naturally.
However, last night I had a bloddy show - woohoo!!!! I know it doesn't really mean anything but I have a glimmer of hope that it may happen naturally but am not really allowing myself to think like that.
My induction is tomorrow morning so I probably won't be on here again until I have my baby. Good luck to you 2 and Kelly. I'll def pop in once I feel up to it to see how you've got on. 
xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

V. exciting re your show, I had one the morning I went into labour with Bella (2 days prior to when I was due to be induced) and I noticed regular contractions by that afternoon, allbeit slow and I was in hospital by 11pm that night. Bella was born the next morning at 5.06am. I know sometimes a show doesn't mean its happening but this late in the game i'm sure its a v. good sign babe. You could always consider giving the MW a ring later today if you have a feeling things are starting but on the slow side and ask if she can put your induction back a day or two to give you a bit more time for it to happen naturally? Am keeping f'xd for you. Can't wait to hear your news. 

xxx


----------



## 2wantedpls

Omg!!!! Not sure what happened to my sub on this thread but missed out on all the chat!!!!

I'm on my phone so can't type it all out!!

But I had Been in slow labour since last Tuesday!! And finally had a baby boy on weds just gone!!!

Vincent Edward 7lbs 14.5z 

6 days early, really feeling for you guys still hanging on!! I felt reLly crappy at 39 weeks!!!

Arrgh will try to find time to update and read in detail!

Good luck octo bumps x x


----------



## 2wantedpls

Good luck to Rosie for today. Hope it All goes well for you!!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Huge congrats Kelly on the arrival of your little man, Vincent Edward! Can't wait to see a pic and hear your birth story. I hope he's settling in well at home. 

Have been thinking of Rosie loads, have presumed as we haven't heard from her that after her bloody shows this week she's already had her LO but just hasn't found time to update yet. If not and you made it to your induction Rosie, I hope it went well and can't wait to hear your news.

Likewise Amy, dying to hear from you to see whether your cramps etc. after your sweep earlier in the week came to anything. 

I went for a sweet this afternoon and was told I am 3cm dillated and have bulging membranes lol (TMI, sorry!). I was a little surprised to say the least as still not in labour but been having constant BH since and feeling quite tender. She's booked me in for an induction on Fri 22nd but doesn't think i'll make it that far, but said it won't necessarily be this weekend. We're having curry this eve so we'll see what that does lol! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starsunshine

Hi, Leo Arthur arrived on 15th oct at 4:04 in the morning weighing 7lb14. He is sooooo cute. I will post a birth story I'm just struggling to do anything except look after Leo!!!! Hope u girls are doing well with your babies &looking forward to your announcement Charlie xx


----------



## ALH28

Hi girls, just a quickie and i'll do my birth story at some point.

Alfred Thomas Scott arrived at 22.23 on 13th October weighing in at a hefty 8lbs!! Ouch! 

Lovely to hear everyones news - just you now Charlie isn't it? 

Amy X


----------



## 2wantedpls

Ahh congrats ladies!!! 

Amy we share the same birth day!!!

Enjoy your new bundles of joys!! I know I am!! X x


----------



## 2wantedpls

Come on Charlie!!! X


----------



## 2wantedpls

Hi Everyone!!


*My birth story!!*


Arrived 6 days early on the 13th October (thankfully, i was really starting to struggle)



Having had very Strong and irregular BH contractions since the previous Tuesday, i finally went into labour the following Tuesday night!



Was quite slow to start, and had to be strapped down to the bed the whole way through cos my blood pressure was high, and baby wasnt being very reactive in my tummy, so they were monitoring him.



They broke my waters at 5cm to see if it would speed things up, and wake up the babe, but it didnt. so they put me on a drip.



Gas and air became my best friend at this point. Whoever made that stuff needs a medal!!



from 5am to 7am only dialated 1cm up to 6cm so i gave in to request an epidural as i couldnt take it. Anethesist took AGES coming round. but i had gone from 6cm to fully dialated within an hour! so i managed to push him out in 4 pushes and just gas and air. Was VERY pleased with myself.



Cant describe the power i felt giving birth. unbeliveable!!



So Vincent Edward Boyce arrived on 13th October 8.12am. weighing 7lbs 14.5oz.



Hes adorable.
 



Attached Files:







img_0239.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## starsunshine

aw he really is adorable. Congratulations again. I am going to try to add you to my facebook but if I don't succeed then feel free to add me - rosie fleetcroft. I should be the only one!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Huge congratulations Kelly, Rosie and Amy! I hope your little ones are all settling in well at home. 

So sorry for not updating have found it v. hard to get on here, its manic with a toddler at home too and a houseful of guests every day! 

So here goes.....

Sophia Jasmine arrived at 12.17pm on Monday 18 October, 10 days late and weighing in at a whopping 8lbs 6.5oz. She is doing really well but is a lean mean feeding machine (I have the sore and cracked nipples to prove it!) and only seems to want to sleep during the day! Although tired (and v. sore!), it goes without saying that i'm loving being a mum to two gorgeous girlies and i'm completely in awe at my new bundle of joy! If I could bottle her I would! 

Will try and get on here again soon when I have more time. Still haven't found time to write my birth story for instance! 

Take care and lots of love to all, 

Charlie x


----------



## 2wantedpls

Awww congrats again Charlie! Such a beautiful name x x


----------



## 2wantedpls

We all done it girlies!!!!!!

Don't know bout you but after losing my likely bubs last November, even falling pregnant again, I never thought that I would ever hiold my own
Bundle of joy!!

But he's here, and he's so good and such a cutie I couldn't have asked for anything more. I can't stop looking at him and thinking wow!!!

Just wana thAnk you ladies for you support along the way! ESP you Charlie, I have bent your ear quite a bit!!!!

Love to you all x x Kelly x x x 

Please let's stay in touch x x


----------



## starsunshine

congrats Charlie. 
We did it girls, remember how rough feb &march were? I keep on looking at my 8wk scan &wonder in awe how Leo came out of that! 

I think it's amazing that we've all got our babies, hugs all around from me


----------



## ALH28

Wow Charlie - you win with the biggest baby!!!! Congrats! 

Am so proud of us all, can't wait to read all your birth stories once we get round to writing them!!

Freddie is also an eating machine, he is constantly hungry and I think I only just have enough milk to keep him satisfied. He doesn't poo every day so I know he is not getting copious amounts! Am taking Fenugreek but if you have any other tips I'd be really grateful!!

A x


----------



## starsunshine

aw Amy, I don't really have any advice as am totally new at it myself & Leo is a little eating machine! Just wanted to give some hugs and I hope it gets easier soon xx

here's my birth story https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/440656-leo-finally-arrived-15th-oct.html I hope the link works.


----------

